# The Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter VI



## Majin (Jan 6, 2005)

~~~


----------



## Dhes (Jan 6, 2005)

Stunned by the sudden flood of noise emanating from the mushrooms, Dunstand draws his daggers and looks around fearfully. Seeing his companions already going for cover, he two seeks out a hiding place where he can still have I contact with the rest of the group and await the immanent attacl

(+13 Hide)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 6, 2005)

After firing the arrow, Teleri goes into the shadows or behind something that can give her cover. She isn't going to approach the mushrooms if she can help it, as she is a bit paranoid about anything underground. With good reason.   

"First ugly bat-things that scare the living daylights outta me and now these things. I'm really, really starting to dislike being underground." she grouses to herself. "Elves were sooo not meant to go below the dirt." she avowed.

ooc:
Maj, do you have a link to the old ooc thread? I lost it down the line somehow. And it's a pity that Verb isn't gonna be able to play anymore. Who'll take over Ayden? I mean, he's one of the few things keeping Teleri in line.


----------



## Majin (Jan 7, 2005)

OoC: Well someone could volunteer to play Ayden until the party meets up with DarkMaster's character. Verbatim has expressed an interest in allowing Ayden to be recalled to the Lose Vale for the time being, which will leave the door open for him to return in the future possibly if he can manage. The link to the old OoC thread was actually posted by me in OoC VI for the new recruits convenience. You should really subscribe to those old threads so you don't lose them all the time.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 7, 2005)

"They are nothing more than fungi, friend Teleri," Calenthang states from his position in the center of the room, showing no intentions of hiding.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 7, 2005)

"Uh-huh, and they're attracting non-fungi things with even bigger teeth than those weird bat things. And I don't like how they sound." she added, poking her head around  the stalagmite she had chosen after she had instinctively fired at the thing and then dove. 

She looked around, seeing that nothing was coming at least not yet. "Um, maybe we should leave before the things with sharp teeth come to investigate that." she said. "Like right now?" she added, embaressed at her rather instinctive reactions to the loud noise.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 7, 2005)

Calenthang shrugs and smiles.
"Or perhaps they are scaring away the things with big teeth? Friend Broddy demonstrated the gray-eyed creatures' dislike for loud noises..." he points out to his half-hidden companion.
With everyone else being cautious, Calenthang feels no need to over-estimate his enemies, and shows it by walking over to the screaming mushrooms and trying to put an end to their raucous. He then stands in a defensive position in front of the other entrance to the cavern, assuming with the lack of screeching toadstools, that the grimlocks would be more offensive.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 7, 2005)

_*Da always said a cautious fighter was a fighter that lived to see the coinpurse at the end of the day. But then he also said that a good ale was one already drunk too....*_

Teleri decides that caution down below was the better part of valour, and decides to keep well away from the mushroom things. _*Do dwarven males show the same amount of bravado as elf-males do?*_ she asked the sword dryly as she kept a lookout for anything large, small moving and not a member of the party.


----------



## Majin (Jan 7, 2005)

The shrieker mushroom is easily silenced by the combined might of the party dispensing "justice" upon it in such a quick fashion. Listening carefully in the following abrupt silence reveals the sound of quick running feet from somewhere far down the dark passageway.

Teleri gets a mental picture of her sword rolling its eyes at her as it grumbles, _Yer own father sounds more the dwarf than this one does, with his drunken prattle. This one may be filled with honor, but he's also too full of himself and his own capabilities. He'll push ye into many a battle, that one. Best toughen up, girl._


----------



## Velmont (Jan 7, 2005)

As the sound grow louder, Sielwoodan starts to evaluate the distance of the creature. When he thinks it will be nearly about to appear, he will starts to whipers words of magic so that his first arrow will fly as he wish (OOC: True Strike, Verbal component only)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 7, 2005)

*Drogo*

Whistling for Rex, Drogo will try to find some cover where he can attack with his sling or cast spells.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 7, 2005)

Teleri hears the noise and quickly gets behind a stalagmite or rock formation that can hide her completely if she crouches down. *You're right on that,* she agrees as she makes sure that the arrow she had retrieved from the mushroom corpse was ok. Then she puts arrow to bowstring and waits for whatever it is to come closer. "Come meet the nice arrow..." she mutters to herself.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 8, 2005)

Calenthang stands where he is, ready to meet any charge head-on with his shield in front of him and sword at the ready. He tries to discern whether or not the footfalls are coming towards him or away from him.

_Listen +3, Spot +3_


----------



## Majin (Jan 9, 2005)

Coming in range of sight now, running down the tunnel are four grimlocks led by a much larger one, quite like the one you faced earlier. They waste no time and do not stop as they keep right on moving, charging for the party with axes held high. 

Initiative:

Dunstand - 20
Broddy - 19
Teleri - 17
Calenthang - 15
Sielwoodan - 13
Grimlock Leader - 12
Grimlocks (4) - 10
Drogo - 9


----------



## Dhes (Jan 9, 2005)

Seeing the creatures storming down the tunnel (no doubt going strait for Calenthang who so foolishly placed him self out in the open), Dunstand waits for the creatures to come in range and than throws a dagger at the big hulking creature leading the pack.

(+7 *Throw*, Dagger, 1d4+1, *Sneak Attack * +2d6)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2005)

"Do you have a bloody deathwish?" Teleri shouts, aiming for one of the big ugly grimlocks.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 9, 2005)

Broddy will take aim and shoot at the the leader.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 9, 2005)

Grimacing at his companion's insult to his fighting prowess, Calenthang quickly runs to the side of the cavern entrance the grimlocks are charging down.
_They know I'm here, and now they know you're here,_ Calenthang thinks to himself, looking at Teleri reproachfully.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 9, 2005)

_*He's going to get himself killed or worse.*_ Teleri thinks, letting her arrow fly at the closest grimlock. _*Bravery is one thing. Foolhardiness is another!*_ she grumbles to the sword, fumbling for another arrow and putting it to bowstring, aiming again.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo will release a sling bullet at one the grimlock at which he has the best shot.  (+8 1d3)  He also empaths to Rex, "_Attack!"_


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2005)

"Bring down the leader!"

Sielwoodan let his first arrow fly, aiming for the leader throat (OOC: using True Strike... I am not sure if a call shot will do anything more, but for the style of it). and quickly take another arrow, firing again at the leader (OOC: Rapid Shot)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2005)

Teleri will aim her next arrow at the leader, assuming that the first one hit another grimlock or whatever depending on the roll of the ol' dice.    

_*Now he's a thrice bedamned target. If I live through this I'm going to tie Calenthang's bloody ears in a knot. Hasn't he heard of tactics? Like, let the archers/magic-users wittle down the bad-guys before going in hand-to-hand?*_ she grouses to herself, knowing she probably wouldn't do such a thing, but it was a lovely idea anyway. 

She takes aim at what she assumes to be the leader. When she can, she will let the arrow fly to its target.


----------



## Majin (Jan 12, 2005)

Dunstand throws his knife at his target, hitting the creature's thick neck. The grimlock recoils from the throw, but continues on with a road. (11 damage) Broddy shoots at the grimlock leader, but his bolt misses its mark and shatters as it hits rock farther down the passage. Teleri's arrow hits its mark, striking the leader in the side. (7 damage) It grunts deeply but still keeps coming. Calenthang gets in position off to the side of the wall as the grimlocks run past him. 

(For Sielwoodan's task it will require the standard action to cast the spell this round, then the full-round action required to use his rapid shot.) Sielwoodan goes to work chanting his spell for its deadly effect. 

The leader runs towards Dunstand swinging its axe with two hands fiercely, but the nimble rogue is able to dodge out of the way of the curving arc of the mighty weapon. All but one of the remaining four grimlocks spread out among the room, taking a swing at other party members. Sielwoodan takes a hit to the shoulder from one, (4 damage) as Broddy and Teleri are luckily able to dodge the blows aimed for them. The last stays on with its leader and manages a hit on Dunstand's leg as he is busy trying to dodge both attacks. (4 damage)

Drogo lets loose with a bullet from his sling at the nearest grimlock, (attacking Dunstand) pinging off the creatures head with a audible *crack* sound, causing the creature to jerk its head to the side alarmingly. (Crit! - 5 damage) Rex meets it at this point, bringing it down and mauling it to death. 

Initiative:

Dunstand - 20
Broddy - 19
Teleri - 17
Calenthang - 15
Sielwoodan - 13
Grimlock Leader - 12
Grimlocks (3) - 10
Drogo - 9


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 12, 2005)

Happy to see his plan to fruition, Calenthang closes in on the grimlocks from behind, and attacks the leader.
_Maybe the girl's loud mouth is a good thing_, he thinks to himself with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2005)

*Drogo Hornblower*

"For the Halflings!"  he shouts as he drops his sling and readies his spear and sheild.  Next round he'll leap into combat, probably against the leader.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 12, 2005)

Teleri lets fly with another arrow aiming at the nearest ugly-enemy. When she can no longer fire arrows due to proximity, she will resort to sword-work.


----------



## Dhes (Jan 15, 2005)

As Dunstand feels a sharp pain in his leg, but as he looks down he sees that Rex has already dispatched the offending Grimlock. “Good boy Rex” he sass with a grin. Having only one opponent to worry about, the rogue draws his Rapier and attacks the Leader.
(+4 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2005)

Will finish declared action, trying to do a callshot atthe head with myTrue Strike if it has any more effect than usual.


----------



## Majin (Jan 17, 2005)

OoC: Mimic, you still with us? I'll give you another day or two to get your action posted before I automate one for you.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 17, 2005)

ooc: yup still here... have been having a weird week

ic: Broddy lets out a small "eep" as the Morlock's weapons passes over his head, quickly dropping his crossbow he scampers back drawing out his staff to attack the oncoming monster.


----------



## Majin (Jan 19, 2005)

A thin red line appears in the grimlock leader's rough skin as a result from Dunstand's slash with his rapier. (3 damage) Broddy lands a blow in kind on the grimlock that is attacking him, thumping it on the head with his staff. (4 damage) 

Since the time of close proximity is _now_, Teleri draws her sword and swings at the grimlock near her, earning a sharp squeal from the creature as her sword puts a deep cut in its shoulder. (7 damage) Calenthang comes up behind the leader, who being unaware of the approach, is easily hit from behind, a thrust in the back wounding it greatly. (11 damage)

Sielwoodan rapidly fires his enchanted arrow and begins to draw back the second, watching as the first goes through the grimlock leader's jaw, shattering it on the right side, below the ear. (8 damage) The grimlock recoils and howls in pain as Sielwoodan's second arrow takes it in the chest, (6 damage) but still the thing does not fall. The grimlock engaged with Sielwoodan swings at him as he shoots his bow taking him near the shoulder again, shrieking with delight at its successful hit. (7 damage)

Moving with the force of the arrow shots the grimlock leader turns around towards Calenthang, blood dripping from its now mishapen mouth. It makes a half-hearted swing at the elf, but misses clear to the side of him, the axe in its hands ringing as it hits a stone on the ground. 

The remaining three grimlocks each make their attacks in turn. Teleri is hit by the one she faces. (5 damage) Broddy is hit as well, (6 damage) while the one fighting Sielwoodan misses.

Drogo sets his weapon and shield and moves in, further surrounding the wounded grimlock leader. 

Initiative:

Dunstand - 20
Broddy - 19
Teleri - 17
Calenthang - 15
Sielwoodan - 13
Grimlock Leader - 12
Grimlocks (3) - 10
Drogo - 9


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2005)

With the grimlock leader's attention now on him, Calenthang silently encourages his companions to strike at its backside, while attacking in turn.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 19, 2005)

"Hey, do you know how much this shirt cost?" Broddy states as the morlocks weapon bites into him, not expecting a reply he continues to press the attack with his staff.

ooc: Is the mage armor still in effect or has it been longer then 4 hours?


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2005)

Sielwoodan quickly change his bow from habd, taking it with the left hand. He draw his sword with the right and slash at his opponent that his seriously impeding his shooting.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 20, 2005)

Teleri continues to press her attack with her sword.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 23, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo will continue to attack as appropriate


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2005)

Teleri hears Broddy snarl something about shirts. "Hay, we can bill them for laundry services later Broddy!" she shouts, defending herself with her sword, waiting for a chance to strike back, thinking that as soon as she can, she's gonna invest in a shield. 

OOC:
YAY! We're back! WHOO HOO!
*feels withdrawal symptoms receeding dramatically....


----------



## Dhes (Jan 24, 2005)

Dunstand quickly reacts to the opportunity Calenthang has given him and launches an all out attack at the Grimlock leader’s back.
(+4 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1, Sneak Attack +2d6)


----------



## Majin (Jan 25, 2005)

Teleri manages to take down the grimlock near her as well. Broddy misses his next swing and Sielwoodan cuts into the grimlock he's facing with his sword. (6 damage) The combined attack of those fighting the grimlock leader proves too much for the savage, as it goes down from the barrage of attacks it recieves this time.

Initiative:

Dunstand - 20
Broddy - 19
Teleri - 17
Calenthang - 15
Sielwoodan - 13
Grimlocks (2) - 10
Drogo - 9


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2005)

Sielwoodan doesn't wait for his opponent reaction that he quickly slash again at him before he can recover from the blow.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2005)

Seeing the other morlocks fall, Broddy keeps swinging knowing his teammates will soon be there to help him.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 25, 2005)

*Drogo*

"_Hey - surrender you!"  _ Drogo emapths to one of the Grimlocks, though doesn't really expect to be understood.  He'll wave Rex over to continue the attack if the Grimlock doesn't surrender.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 25, 2005)

Teleri goes to aid her companions, with bow and arrow and then with sword when she can no longer use her bow.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 26, 2005)

Calenthang gives the dead grimlock leader a look of disapproval and moves to help Broddy.


----------



## Majin (Jan 28, 2005)

OoC - I believe Dhes is having internet troubles at the moment so I will make his action for him.

~

Not interested in any kind of talk, the grimlocks fight on savagely. Dunstand moves to help Broddy, slashes his rapier into the grimlock facing him. (4 damage) Swinging fiercely to defend himself, Broddy manages to thump the same grimlock in the side. (3 damage) Teleri takes down the grimlock swinging at Sielwoodan with one well-placed arrow shot. (Crit - 12 damage) Calenthang arrives at Broddy's side to finish off the last remaining grimlock with a single sword thrust, running the creature through. (8 damage)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2005)

Teleri doesn't pause to congradulate herself on that nice shot and instead takes aim for the next target, firing when she has a chance....


----------



## Majin (Jan 28, 2005)

OoC - Uhm.. They're all dead.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2005)

ooc:
hee. didn't realise. but am going to run with it.....
Oh, btw maj, did you get my email about the new loot/treasure idea?

IC:
Teleri slowly lowers her bow, blinking a little in surprise as she realizes that the enemy is no longer a problem. 

"Hay we didn't get killed. Gotta love that," Teleri says, her off-beat sense of humor coming once again to the fore as she begins assessing the damage of everyone, including herself. (She'll heal those that need healing, using her healing kit for the minor stuff and spells for the major.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 28, 2005)

Calenthang snorts derisively at Teleri's comment and tries to cover it up with another one and clasps his adam's apple briefly as he goes about searching the bodies.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2005)

Teleri chuckles at Calenthang's poorly disguised snort of derision, knowing full well that most other elves really didn't understand her sense of humor and not caring much that they didn't. *The ones that take themselves too seriously and don't enjoy life for living are the one's to worry about. For they have given in to despair, and those that have given into despair are easily swayed by darkness.*  she thought, remembering an early lesson.

"Da always said that a fight you can walk away from relatively intact was a victory in of itself," she tells him, patching up the most seriously injured first....


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 28, 2005)

Seeing that his charade was foiled, Calenthang glances up at Teleri from his perusing.
"Your father knows nothing of battle, and neither do you," he states flatly, not bothering to dignify the elf child with more than a second's eye-contact.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2005)

Teleri raises an eye-brow as she works. "I'm from Evereska Calenthang," she tells him simply. "Even when I was knee-high I was helping my mother patch up wounded scouts and mercenaries who happened by our cottage. And during the war I served my apprentiship in the healer's tents of our armies. I became a fighter so that I could defend those who were hurt and under my care.  I do not take kindly to your insult." she says coolly, without anger as she finishes patching up Broddy, the last one on her list before working on herself.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

"It sounds to me like you're a healer, not a fighter, friend Teleri," Calenthang says in measured bored tones, not bothering to disclose any of his history in rebuttal.
_Go about prattling and leave me to my own, girl._


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2005)

"I paid for my mistake" say Sielwoodan to himself while removing his shirt. He starts to looks at his two cuts. One seems not that bad, but the second still bleed. He take his backpack and open it, but before he starts to search in it he stop a moment and close it. "Forget the kit in Felmir's packs..."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

Teleri chuckles good-naturedly. "I am both friend Calenthang, though I much prefer to heal rather than kill. And when I have to kill, I make sure to do it quickly and cleanly." she moves over to help Seilwooden.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

"I am not, friend Teleri. Remember that the next time you question my tactics," he says, getting to the heart of his frustration with the young Moon elf, this time stopping what he's doing altogether.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

Teleri finishes, packing up her supplies and stowing them in her backpack. "I know you aren't a healer, but I also learned tactics as well. Yes, they knew we were there, but we didn't know their numbers or even if they had spell-casters. What you did put your life and ours in needless jeapordy. A wise fighter picks his fights carefully and if he can't pick his fights, he uses his surroundings intelligently." she shook her head. "What exactly were you trying to do back there?" she asks tiredly. "I want to know, seriously." 

_*Am I wrong here StormArmor? What he did was incredibly foolish and risky. He could have gotten us all killed, especially if they had a spell-caster strong enough to cast one of those compulsion things.*_ she asks the sword, her mind-voice both tired and frustrated.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

"Risk is part of decision making, friend Teleri. The only one in any danger was me, until you gave away your position. Your safety was foremost in my thoughts. All of your safety," he says, looking to his companions in turn. "For whatever reason, you felt a need to put yourself at risk for my own already-compromised safety. _That _ was needless. I do not need to be told by a spoiled little elf-maiden that what I am doing is stupid. My plan succeeded, numbers aside, no matter their arcane capabilities."
He goes back to his looting, for lack of a better word, and quietly adds: "If you can't see what I was trying to accomplish, then perhaps you need to brush up on your _tactics_."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

"Only through Tymora's grace did we survive. And her favors are fleetingly granted," she said firmly. "And I may be young, but I have earned everything I have with my own two hands. And if you think I am spoiled simply because I don't agree with you, then..." she shrugs, letting him make his one conclusions.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

"I think you're spoiled because you act as if your trials can compare to those the less-fortunate face daily. And luck is half of skill," he interrupts happily, adding his silent thanks to the goddess of Luck.

(OOC: Phew, that was all necessary...   )


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

Teleri laughs softly in amusement. "Ah, in that you are wrong. Luck only enhances skill and should not be depended on. But then, it should not be discounted either." She adds hastily, silently throwing up her own prayer to Tymora.

_*Thanks and praise be. We'd be carrion without your intervention.*_ she prays to the goddess. 

_*His behavior is going to get us killed or worse if this continues. And gods help me, I don't know how to clue him in on the fact. He's not going to listen to me. He only sees my youth and equates that with inexperience. I know damned well that he is the one who is 'spoiled' if I use his own definition. He acts as if the world is against him. It's not as if others haven't suffered at the hands of drow. Or as if others haven't had as bad a history as his. He needs to have some sense knocked into him.*_ She chuckles grimly to herself and to StormArmour. _*Sorta like what you did to me earlier. Maybe I can get Broddy to help me.*_ she thinks, half to herself and half to StormArmour._*Any ideas?*_

"Let's go see who these guys work for," Teleri says, going to the bodies and begins a systematic looting, pragmatism taking over.

_*In any case, I've wasted enough time trying to break through that wooden block he calls a head.*_ she thinks. _*Let him think me spoiled if he wishes. If anyone needs to grow up it is him. He is incredibly petulant at times.*_

OOC:
Lol, I'm enjoying this....


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

Calenthang groans inwardly.
_This one bothers me more than she should_, he thinks to himself sadly.


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2005)

OoC - To heal those in the party fully it will take 3 _cure light wounds_-sized resources.

_*If'n ye be thinkin' I be done with me "sense-knockin'" inta yer head, ye be wrong, girl, for ye have no' come so far yerself. My advice ta ye is ta worry about yerself an' yer own shortcomings 'afore worryin' bout those around ye. That one may be brash at times, but w'out him ye all might be pushin' up daisies by now. Ye'd best leave him be girl, 'afore ye end up face first in a chasm somewhere, an' with me luck the way that it is, it seems, I'd end up in the hands of some filthy goblin next!*_

The caverns quieting down now in the aftermath of the battle, chains can be heard clattering down the north passage.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC:
Teleri will use her healing kit for what she can, saving her spells for when they will really need them. If she has too, she will burn a few spells to aid in her healing

_*You're right. Quite frankly, I do need a bit of a whap upside the head every now and then. Keeps me humble.*_ She chuckles at the sword's goblin remark. _*There are worse things than goblins you know....*_ she trails off sending the sword a mental picture of a drunk faerie dragon with a mad grin on its face. 

She looks up from her looting. "Calenthang, I am sorry if I insulted you. We all...." she trails off, hearing chains rattle in the distance. "Wait.... What's that?" she asks, holding her hand up for silence.


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2005)

OoC - Sorry forgot the loot. Not much really.  Battleaxe each again. These grimlocks just aren't original at all it seems.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

ooc
Can't be helped. Wouldn't any intelligent creature have something like healing kits for those eventualities? Ours are going to be used up soon. Potions of healing and anti-venom potions would be nifty too. Mebbe in the next encounter loot or something. Hint, hint.


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2005)

OoC - I'll see if I can throw in some ice-cream too.  

For those that don't catch the light sarcasm, all that stuff is not likely down here. What a terrible un-helpful world you guys are adventuring in, huh?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

ooc:
mmmm. Ice cream. I personally like chocolate chip.    
Terribly unhelpful. And I bet they don't have those blue-bell ice-cream cows either huh?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo follows the elves reparte.  When they're finished, he starts in.  "Good job everyone.  I feared those shreikers would summon something far worse.  Clanking chains make me think of prisoners.  Let's head for that sound.  Shall we establish some sort of marching order for underground?  None of us can see in the dark, eh?  So we'll just have to keep our lights on and hope for the best."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

_It would help if I could see in the dark_, Calenthang thinks to himself after Drogo's comment.
He ignores Teleri and heads down the tunnel, waiting to establish a marching order after everyone is safe.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

"Clanking chains could mean other things, not just prisoners."  Teleri warns, taking rear-guard, keeping her bow out and ready to shoot anything that doesn't look friendly and isn't a party member. 

OOC:
Assume Teleri is going to mark the way in less than obvious ways so they can find their way back.


----------



## Majin (Jan 29, 2005)

A single pillar of stalagmites and stalactites climb from floor to ceiling at the western end of this chamber. It appears that there was once an exit to the northeast, which is now completely blocked by huge slabs of fallen rock. 

In the back corner of the room sits a large lizard-like creature Drogo and Sielwoodan recognize as a basilisk. Next to it stands a rather large grimlock, chopping up bits of raw meat and feeding it to the creature. A blond-haired man is chained to the wall behind them, half-naked, dirt and grime covering his body. A pile of armor and other equipment rests nearby. 

The basilisk spots the party and stands up on its eight legs, causing its keeper to spin in alarm. It hefts its axe and growls at the intrusion, backs up behind its pet, and waits. 

Initiative:

Broddy - 20
Grimlock Keeper - 19
Calenthang - 17
Sielwoodan - 12
Basilisk - 11
Teleri - 10
Drogo - 10
Dunstand - 8


----------



## kirinke (Jan 29, 2005)

Teleri starts to cast Summon Monster 1. (Celestial Giant Fire Beetle, best one of the lot).

ooc:
Basilisks. Brrr.... Hope it has a stigmatism.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2005)

Calenthang looks at the lizard-thing warily, but only as a hindrance to his immediate goal. He attempts to circle around the basilisk, not wishing to allow the grimlock behind it the pleasure of an easy battle.
_These loathsome little devils..._ he thinks to himself, narrowing his eyes at the gaoler.

(OOC: If he can't get around the basilisk, he'll fight it.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Ho!  Ware the lizard!  It's gaze can turn flesh to lifeless stone!  Calenthang, stay back!  Use your bows!"

After that (rather lengthy) warning, Drogo begins casting summon nature's ally II, dropping _Barkskin_, and trying to summon a 1d3 wolves.  (curses - I must rest all my links in my signature page!)


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 30, 2005)

Calenthang cocks an eyebrow at Drogo's exclamation.
_What is this, that can turn life to stone, friend Drogo?_ he telepaths to the halfling, entering battle with more caution in his step.


----------



## Dhes (Jan 30, 2005)

Ooc: I’m back..  Internet was down for the week, my ISP was doing some upgrade or maintenance or some thing… I don’t know. Maybe they where just being s, well what do you want if you ISP is called Demon. 

On entering the chamber and stumbling upon the Grimlock and his eight-legged beast, Dunstand shows a slide hesitation as it seems that the creature doesn’t move to attack. Not wanting to waist this opportunity he quickly releases a dagger from his hand aiming for the Grimlock 

(+7 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+1)


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2005)

OoC - Sorry forgot to add the Basilisk's init. Fixed


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2005)

Once Teleri is done praying for aid (in the form of a giant celestial fire-beetle) she'll order it to attack the lizard with holy smite. I dunno what else it does, but assume it'll attack the lizard to the best of its ability. She will then resort to her bow/arrows


----------



## Mimic (Jan 30, 2005)

"If it can turn flesh to stone, why hasn't it done it to its keeper?" Broddy states marveling at this eight legged creature although not wanting to get a really close look in case what Calenthang said was true.

The Grimlock on the other hand is another matter, taking it out fast was probably a good idea. Broddy will move in order to get a better line of sight and cast scorching ray at it.

(ooc: You never gave distance, if he can't get withing 45 feet he will take a shot at him with his crossbow. Also you never stated if his armor spell was still in effect.)


----------



## Majin (Jan 30, 2005)

OoC - Doh and double doh.   The armor spell should still be in affect I believe. This whole part of the cave is about 25 x 50 feet so Broddy will have no trouble making up the distance for his spell.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2005)

ooc:
Does anyone have anything bright, shiny and reflective? Outside of Calenthang's cheery personality that is.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2005)

"Calenthag. Just be cautious. My father did take the front alone, just as you made in the start of the combat. I never see the end of that fight, nor him ever again."

soon after, the group entered the room, seeing the basilisk.

OOC: Does Sielwoodan knows about the petrification power?

If no, he will simply start to shoot with rapid fire.

If yes... I'll just go see how it works exactly, or explain it to me. He deosn't want to finish into stone...


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2005)

ooc:
Teleri simply doesn't like the look of the thing. It has teeth and lives underground. That equates really, really dangerous in her book.


----------



## Majin (Jan 31, 2005)

Broddy steps forward, muttering the words of his spell, and spreads his hands out in front of him as a column of fire springs forth into being. The ray of fire envelops the basilisk, burning through the creature's thick, scaly skin. (15 damage) 

The grimlock keeper raises his axe, shouting orders at its pet. Without eyes to see, it does not notice how close Broddy's flame came to scorching its face off, but the heat of the blast and the sound of it is enough to make the creature jump back suddenly. (Readying action)

Calenthang circles around the basilisk as best he can, keeping his eyes on the keeper behind it, nearly closing in on it. The grimlock hears the elf's approach and meets him the rest of the way, his battleaxe raised high as he swings it with both hands, barely missing the fighter as he returns his own blow, putting a gash in the grimlock's side. (10 damage)

~
OoC - Sielwoodan does know about the basilisk's ability to turn things to stone, as does Drogo, and anyone else who paid attention to Drogo's upcoming "short" warning. 
~

Sielwoodan steps nearer the basilisk as he raises his bow firing off a shot at it, but the arrow bounces off it's tough skin. The basilisk meets the ranger's stare, and Sielwoodan suddenly feels as if the blood coursing through his veins has stopped. He concentrates on moving his limbs, refusing to give in to the basilisk's gaze. His defiance seems to enrage the lizard as it fails to petrify him and it makes as if to charge.

Meanwhile, Teleri and Drogo begin both their respective summon spells, as Dunstand finds an angle with which to throw his dagger at the keeper, catching the grimlock in the shoulder with a well-placed throw. (4 damage)

An odd sound begins permeating throughout the chamber from all around. 

Initiative:

Broddy - 20
Grimlock Keeper - 19
Calenthang - 17
Sielwoodan - 12
Basilisk - 11
Teleri - 10
Drogo - 10
Dunstand - 8


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2005)

(Edit: Who knew?  )


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

The sounds of their battle reached his ears, but his steps did not increase their pace. He could see them in his mind's eye, blades and spells flashing in the broken light, the sharp hiss of the arrows, the sounds of battle and the smell of blood.

_~They are deadly, to that there is no question...~_

He had been told the beast would be there, just one of the many things he had learned in a short time, and now it was time to rejoin his companions, time to share with them what he had learned.

Reaching under his armor, he pulled the silver harp shaped medallion out and watched as his friends lashed out against the beast and its master from his shadowy view. He could see that the grimlock had taken several serious wounds and had no doubt that the deadly elvish warrior in front of him would finish him off soon.

Leaving the beast to him...

Closing his eyes as he prepared the spell, he heard the sound of the celestial choir echoing around the room, the strange accoustics distorting the purity of the song slightly. As the prayer rolled off his tongue, he felt the power building inside of him, felt it begging to be released, and when the spell completed he stepped out from the shadows of the room his voice full of rage and his eyes blazing with hatred for the foul creature that was in his presence.

*"No more shall you feast upon the flesh of the helpless. No more shall your gaze strike down those you see. With Finder's might I strike thee and by my strength you shall fall..."*

As he released the spell, the singing of the choir turned into a shriek of fury and the air around the enraged priest shimmered once and then raced towards the basilisk.


----------



## Majin (Jan 31, 2005)

The singing chorus echoed throughout the chamber fiercely as Finder's rage hit the basilisk in mid-stride, totally unawares, knocking the creature back on its haunches, and delaying its charge. (11 damage)

Revised Initiative Order:

Broddy - 20
Grimlock Keeper - 19
Calenthang - 17
Ayden - 16
Sielwoodan - 12
Basilisk - 11
Teleri - 10
Drogo - 10
Dunstand - 8

~

OoC - Surprise surprise. Look who's back.   

Just imagine the fun Verbatim and DarkMaster will have together.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2005)

A sudden haze seems to be lifted from Calenthang's mind as the familiar voice spells-out certain doom for the basilisk creature.
"Ayden!" he roars, mixing with the divine. Now uncertain, now more focused, Calenthang grasps his sword tighter in his hand and strikes at the Underdark creature before him with murderous passion.

(OOC: Power Attack, -2 to hit +2 to damage. Good to have you back, Verbatim.)


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2005)

Ayden watched as the basilisk staggered from the force of the spell, and as the beast struggled to stand once more Ayden pulled the enchanted hammer free and began walking towards the beast, praying as closed the distance between them.

*"Grant me the strength to rid this place of this dark taint. Grant me the skill to strike true. Guide my hands with thy will..."*

As his prayer ended, Ayden felt as if the hammer had became an extension of his arm and knew that Finder had once again answered his call.

_~This ends now...~_

_ooc: Casting Divine Favor. It grants Ayden a +2 to attack and damage rolls. If he can close the gap between the basilisk and himself after casting the spell he will. If not, he will charge it next round._


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo will finish his spell in round two.  He will then whistle for Rex to follow, as he charges into battle, willing his wolves to attack the lizard's face and hopefully attract it's gaze.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2005)

Sielwoodan shift his bow of hand and take his sword, he come closer to the beast, trying to avoid his opponent gaze, and when next to him, he close his eyes, and strike at the creature.

OOC: Figthing eyes closed.


----------



## Dhes (Jan 31, 2005)

With the return of Ayden and hearing Finders song, Dunstand feels his spirits lifted and rushes for the Grimlock, Rapier raised.

(+4 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1)


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2005)

As Teleri continues to pray, her body begins to glow. Filaments of light begin to dance in all around her, slowly coalizing into a form in front of her.....

ooc:
welcome back verb!


----------



## Mimic (Jan 31, 2005)

Reaching into his haversack, his fingers grasping a small pearl... almost immediately a spell that he cast that day is refreshed in his mind.

Pointing at the basilisk, Broddy casts the refreshed spell and a twin pair of lights dart towards the eight legged beast.

(ooc: magic missle - from pearl of power)


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2005)

Broddy's two missles strike the basilisk with bursts of energy on impact, impeding the creature further as it works up its charge once more. (6 damage) The grimlock keeper deals a deadly blow to Calenthang, slashing deep into the fighter's thigh. (11 damage) This proves a fatal mistake for the keeper, as Calenthang ignores the intense pain in his leg and lops the creature's head off in one clean blow. (Crit - 29 damage!)

Ayden completes his spell and closes the distance between himself and the basilisk as Sielwoodan does the same, eyes closed, attempting to slash at the lizard, feeling out his miss as his blade strikes air. The basilisk steps forward towards Ayden, its mouth wide, teeth bared and clamps down on his ankle, biting through near to the bone. (9 damage) It does not get long to celebrate the damage done to the priest as Drogo's wolves and Teleri's bettle come into being and swarm the basilisk, their combined attack proving too much for the creature, as it lets go of Ayden's leg and attempts to shake off the wolves and avoid the beetle but fails, dropping with a loud crash to the ground, dead.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking down at his bloody leg quickly, Ayden knew that it could support his weight as long as he did not push himself too hard until it could be magically healed.

Turning in a slow circle to look at his friends, Ayden seemed to study them all for a moment as if seeing them for the first time. However, the piercing gaze quickly softened as he saw the various wounds that many of them had and out of instinct, his hand reached to his side to reach inside the bag of holding he had carried for so long, only to find empty air there now.

"It seems I dropped our bag in my haste after we entered the cavern, did any of you perhaps pick it up?"

As he waited to see if any had carried it with them, his eyes came to rest upon the shackled man standing in their midst. Turning to face the wiry scout, Ayden hoped the self-professed thief did know something on the workings of locks.

"Master Dunstand could you perhaps check on our new friend here and see if it is possible to extract him from those chains? While I do not know what brought him here, I do know who will be escorting him out."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo gasps.  "Ah!"  He waves his hands absently at the three wolves.  "I thought those things were supposed to be tough.  A waste of perfectly good wolves."

Drogo calls them over and gives them a good scratching before they dissapear.

"Well fought, in any case, comrades.  This battle could have gone far worse."

_OOC:  No healing has been done lately by Drogo._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2005)

"Tough... not really, but when they petrified you with a look, being tough or not is not really a matter... and I almost finish as a decoration for a garden..."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2005)

Calenthang stands staring at the headless grimlock for a moment, his elven features screwed-up into a look of impish delight. He then notices the blood flowing from his leg and sheaths his sword while gritting his teeth for the pain.
Not wishing to trouble his companions, he grudges the wound and searches the dead, all thoughts of robbing the damned batted away by pragmatism.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2005)

As the scout began walking towards the chained man, Ayden saw Calenthang's expression of delight before the warrior's face returned to its normally stoic mask. For a moment, the gore splattered on the warrior's face reminded Ayden of something dark and sinister, but before the priest could call the memory to the surface of his mind, it faded away aas his duty to his companions brushed away all stray thoughts.

Seeing the bag dropped on the ground behind Teleri, Ayden rushed over and reached inside of it and pulled the healing wand out from within its seemingly endless depths.

"Calenthang, while I have no doubt that you consider the blood rushing from your leg nothing to be concerned about, but I doubt that much blood could come from a minor scratch."

While Ayden's gaze was focused on Calenthang, his voice left little doubt that his words for them all.

"Finder warned us that this place was filled with peril, and it would be foolish of us to disregard that knowledge."

His thoughts spoken, Ayden began using the wand to heal his companions, starting with Calenthang and then walked among the others healing those who needed it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2005)

"If only I was as strong as you make me out to be, revered Ayden," the fighter says with a friendly smirk. He thanks the cleric when his leg is healed and stands around, waiting for the others to free the prisoner, patiently.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2005)

Sielwoodan walk next to Calenthang and looks at the corpse. The open wound doesn't leave Sielwoodan without emotion. He feels like disgust before he can contain himself. "I don't want to see what you have seen to be please by such things, Calenthang."


----------



## Dhes (Feb 1, 2005)

After putting away his rapier, Dunstand wheips away the Grimlock blood that sprayed on him when Calenthang toke of the creatures head. “I’ll have him out in no time”

Dunstand squats next to the unconscious figure and inspects the locks holding him. After some time to get familiar with the locks the Rogue takes out his lock picks and “attacks” the locks. 
(+15 Open Lock)


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2005)

"The death of this evil is pleasure enough, friend Sielwoodan," he replies matter-of-factly, ashamed of his own glimpse of evil, but rationalizing it away.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2005)

_*There is nothing pleasurable about death, either giving or recieving.*_ Teleri thinks, greatly disturbed by Calenthang's comment. _*I think even you would agree to that my sharp friend,*_ she tells StormArmour dryly, wisely deciding not to speak her opinion 'aloud'. 

She smiles, patting the beetle. "Thank you my friend," she says, as it vanishes to whence it came. She then goes and inspects the pile of armor and oddments, wondering if it belonged to the blond-haired prisoner.


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2005)

_*How characteristically narrow minded of ye, girl. Yer words insult me families honor. Do ye not think me kin took great pleasure in avenging me death after I was slain? Pleasure can be wrought from anythin' if ye are in the right mindset.*_

Besides the staple battleaxe by the side of the headless grimlock the pile of equipment does appear at first glance to belong to the chained prisoner. 

Dunstand easily picks the lock on the man's chains, supporting the man so he does not fall. (OoC - Taking a guess at that one, perhaps it is in Dunstand's personality to just let him fall? Let me know  )

OoC - Three uses of the wand would be needed to heal the party up.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2005)

_*True. But sometimes, taking too much pleasure from death can lead to darkness. When you start killing simply to see things die, then you've crossed the line. At least, that's what I meant. I apologize if I insulted you before. It was not my intention.*_ she tells the sword apologetically. _*Gods, I need to learn tact. I seem to always be inserting my foot before I can get a word edgewise....*_


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2005)

Placing the wand back inside the bag, Ayden looked up as the rustle of the chains alerted him that Dunstand had completed his task.

_~This group is full of talents, truly there is little that could stop them if all the cards were dealt fairly. However, seldom does Beshaba allow that to happen...~_

Approaching Calenthang enroute to the freed prisoner, Ayden paused in front of the swordsman and spoke softly to him, his words meant for the bladesman alone.

"There is much to be joyous about in stopping this brute and his beast. It was a foul creature that preyed upon those who could not resist its gaze, it struck terror in all that crossed its path, and it deserved to die. Its keeper deserved the same fate for allowing the dark acts to occur. You did well Calenthang, savor the moment of being alive and victorious."

Patting the elvish warrior on the shoulder, Ayden refocused his attention on the unconscious man in Dunstand's arms. Walking up to them both, Ayden cupped his hands around the stranger's head and sang a simple orison of healing, hoping to restore the man to conscious thought and action.

_OOC: Dhes, could you subtract three more charges from that last total? Also converting Guidance into Cure Minor Wound._


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2005)

Calenthang drinks Ayden's words in as the highest praise.
"_We_ did well, revered Ayden," he says, holding his head high as the priest moves on. Those that care to, notice a glint of aspiration in the elven warrior's eyes, hinting at many such victories with more gruesome ends.
_Those that dwell below shall forever remain below. I will see to it._


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 2, 2005)

Sarlis feels a fuzzy feeling insides his body. As he enjoy the sensation he thinks _"What is this feeling, I can't be dead. I can't have simply died at the end of those stupid creature, I was destined for a much grandiose end"_

He slowly opens his eyes, slowly looks around _"he he, looks like I am not dead after all, Lathander I knew you couldn't let such a thing happen, a thousand thanks"_ Noticing the priest in front of him who finishes his incantation _"So that was the fuzzy feeling"_ Rejoice to know that he didn't die in a pathetic fashion, Sarlis smiles in a way that could heat the coldest layer of hell.

He quickly stand up, half naked but not shy at all to show his body. _"I have nothing to be shy about"_ He thinks to himself. Sarlis still hurting from the various blow he receives stands up proudly not letting the other around see that his injury are making each of his movement a real torture.  

"Thanks you all to save my life. My name is Sarlis, I am a holy warrior for the church of Lathander. My friends and I were investigating the area when we got attacked by those creature. I saw all my friend die before falling under their blow myself."

He then look at the other, pausing to resist the pain and pretending to allow the others to introduce themselves. 

_Lathander I will need some divine healing as soon as possible otherwise I will simply crash on the ground making a fool of myself._


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2005)

Coming out of his daydreams at the sound of an unfamiliar voice, Calenthang stares at the new self-proclaimed priest mutely.
"Greetings, friend Sarlis," he says from behind the others, raising his hand in the universal symbol of parlay.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2005)

Sielwoodan walk next to Sarlis "Calm down Sarlis. You seems tired and still wounded. Let our healer take a look at you. My name is Sielwoodan."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2005)

As the man introduced himself as a follower of the Morninglord, Ayden nodded and bowed slightly to him as he introduced himself.

"I am Ayden Wyvernspur, musician and humble priest of Finder Wyvernspur, and if you would allow it, I will tend to your wounds."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 2, 2005)

"Hi, I'm Broddy... pleased to meet you. That was quite the interesting situation you were in but being unconcious and all I guess you missed most of it" He says shaking the man's hand vigorously. "I don't suppose you actually saw that Basilisk turn someone to stone did you? That would have been so fasinating..." Broddy continues talking as he wanders over to the dead beast he pulls out a large kit and proceeds to take some samples from the dead creature.

"I wonder how it turns things into stone.... <mumbles>... How does it eat... <slight giggle>... wonder how it mates?..."


----------



## Dhes (Feb 2, 2005)

Dunstand lets go of the man, as he seems some what capable of standing on his own two feet. “Hi. I’m Dunstand, Dunstand Tybalt.” He says quickly, mostly to free the man from Broddy’s torrent. _The last thing this pore guy needs is one of Broddy’s torrents, if he doesn’t have a headache Broddy will give him one with all his questions.  _He thinks to him self with a knowing grin on his face.

OOC: Dunstand can be an ass sometimes but he won’t let the man fall   

K. the Loot list has been updated (with thanks to Verbatim   ). There have been some changes so please update your character sheet, you can get to the character sheet of your character or any other in the rogues gallery by clicking on the name.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2005)

"The name's Teleri, I'm a priestess of Sehanine Moonbow." she grinned at him. "Welcome back to the land of consciousness," she looked at Ayden. "Do you need any help my friend?" she asked politely, watching him work, interested in whatever techniques he was using to patch up the newcomer.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 2, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Pleased to meet you.  I'm Drogo Hornblower.  Is this your equipment here?  Do you know if there are any other hostages in here or where they might be?  What brought you to investigating this hole?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

Sarlis let himself be healed by the one who brought him back to concsiousness.

_he just said that he was a priest of Finder, I wonder what's his opinion of Lathander_

Turning towards the other and acknowledge all of their requests with the head not really paying attention to their question, simply trying to resist the pain. Once the priest of Finder cures him. He will continue
"We were traveling through the woods, protecting my spiritual mentor, bringing a message to a local church, when we were attacked by those creatures. Like I said my three friends were killed and for some unknown reason I was spare" _Well unknown, guess it's better to say that then because I couldn't die in such a stupid manner_

OOC Sarlis is not stupid, he really believes ,like Joan of Arc, that Lathander has choosen him to accomplish great deads for the church and that he won't let him die until his destiny his accomplish.

He remembers hearing the gnome talking about his equipment. As he recognises his equipment, he asks very politely the elven figther. "Care to give me a hand with that armor, Sir?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 3, 2005)

Calenthang notices the question within the question.
"My name is Calenthang, friend Sarlis," he says, happy to see the man knows the meaning of honor, reaching for Sarlis' things to help him with them.

(OOC: Nobody thinks he's stupid. Crazy - I mean "over-zealous" - now...that's a different matter  )


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2005)

Turning to face Teleri, Ayden shook his head gently at her offer to assist him, as time was a luxury that they did not possess at the moment.

_~I know she wishes to help, but for the moment I do not have the time to instruct her on the more mundane aspects of treating bruises and swollen joints.~_

As Broddy began examining the body of the basilisk further, Ayden felt an irrational desire to snap at the gnome and tell him to stop toying with the creature and burn it until its bones turned to ash. However, just as quickly as the impulse came, it vanished as Ayden's heard the battered priest ask for assistance with his armor and knew that he was in no shape at the moment to do so.

Pulling the wand once more out of the bag, Ayden could feel that its uses were lessening, but knew that alerting his companions of that fact would only make them worry. Touching it to Sarlis' arm, Ayden willed the charge to mend his wounds and as the bruises and cuts faded before their eyes, he knew that for the time being, he was physically whole once more.

"You may feel extreme thirst and hunger Master Sarlis, as the wand heals the body of its wounds, but not of its basic needs. What rations we have, we will gladly share while we are here."

Leaving Calenthang and Sarlis to work on getting the Morninglord's armor on once more, Ayden picked up the axe of the slain keeper and placed it in the bag.

_~He will need coin for provisions, and perhaps we can trade this for him with the merchants above...~_

Turning back to face his companions, Ayden waited until Calenthang was finished with helping Sarlis before speaking to them.

"After the fight with the bat creatures, I felt Finder's call urging me to leave this place, and while I did not want to do so, I could not resist his call. However, Finder did not mean for me to abandon you, but for me to meet with the one who could give us the answers we sought concerning this dark place. I have spoken with her, and it was she who told me of the basilisk and that I would find you here. She awaits our arrival, as the longer we tarry, the greater the danger she, as well as ourselves are in."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 3, 2005)

Teleri hands Sarlis her waterskin. "Small sips at first, else you will probably throw it back up," she warned and brought him his gear, figuring he was still a bit weakened.


----------



## Majin (Feb 3, 2005)

OoC - 3 more charges of the wand to get Sarlis to full health.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

OOC Majin, Sarlis has how many spell and turn undead attempts left.

"Thanks a lot, Ayden, I will make sure to return you the favor once the opportunity arrise" He makes a large smile at the priest. 

Once his armor his doned he gratefully thank the elven warrior for his help. 

Sarlis gratefully accepts the waterskins from the lady. "Thanks a lot, Teleri"

Sarlis get really intrigued by the priest comment about a mysterious women who would have answers for whatever this merry group of adventurer is looking for. _"Interesting, maybe I should help them in their quest. In any case it's probably much more gratifying than being a postman of the church._

"Ayden, I know it's probably none of my business, but your story really intrigue me. I personally don't have anything or anybody waiting for me at the moment  Sarlis smiles finding himself funny "So if you don't mind I would like to help you Sarlis turns towards the other waiting for an answer with a confident look in his eyes.


----------



## Majin (Feb 4, 2005)

OoC - I see no reason to not let him start with his full allotment of spells/turnings.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 4, 2005)

"We will need all the help we can get," Calenthang tries to convince his companions, "but let us make all haste, my friends."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2005)

"I suggest to move. And Sarlis, no problem with me to see you in our group, just try not to be a burden. Dunstand you take the head or you want me to take it? If someone else can brief him on the situation, just don't speak too loud, so we can hear things coming."

On that, Sielwoodan sheats his swords and take his bow back, ready an arrow on the string.

"Everyone ready?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

_"try not to be a burden? I will remember that when you will ask me for anything"_

"Rest assure, I will do my best not to inhinder your activity" add Sarlis _"Trust me, you won't see me very often"_ with a large friendly smile.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 4, 2005)

Teleri  takes her accustomed place, rear-guard. "Don't worry Sarlis, you'll have ample time to prove your worth, considering how much trouble we get into on a weekly, nay daily basis," she grins in a friendly way to show that she was only teasing him.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 4, 2005)

Not even closely done disecting the baskilist, Broddy sighs softly and starts to quickly pack up as he sees everyone getting ready to move on.

"Ayden, where did you meet this women and what died she have to say? Is she down here and how did you get to her so fast? How do you know if her information is correct? " His dissapointment about the dead beast fades rapidly as he focuses on this new mystery


----------



## Dhes (Feb 7, 2005)

Seeing that every one is ready to move on, Dunstnad gives a nod to Sielwoodan and starts taking point about 20 meter in front of the group.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2005)

Sielwoodan take the head of the group, following Dunstand from afar, but an arrow ready to cover him.


----------



## Majin (Feb 7, 2005)

Moving south the next chamber you come across appears to be some sort of storage hold. Piles of clothing and weapons fill the chamber in large stacks. Boxes and crates stand against one wall as well, and the passage leads on to the south.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Let's check out what they've got here.  It might give us a clue as to who lives down here and what they're planning."

While they search, Drogo quizes Sarlis a bit.  "Can you tell me more of Lathander?  Your diety?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 7, 2005)

Teleri keeps a ready hand on her bow, ready to shoot and fire if something comes at the group with mayhem in mind.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2005)

Calenthang gives the weapons a summary once-over, examining the swords in particular.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

Sarlis then help the others in their search. when the gnome approaches him with his questions Sarlis smiles back at the gnome _"What an insolent little creature, How can he questions my faith"_.

"Lathander is everywhere in our life, ask your friend the gnome when he tries to understand, observe your friend the warrior when each of his blow hits their mark, try to feel the emotion the priest of Finder has when he heals, Listen to each and everyone idea, even if you think they are stupid and don't be affraid to speak up your oppinion. Each morning look at the sun rise and think what can you bring to this world today. That is Lathander.  He finishes with a large smile and places his hand on the gnome shoulder he takes a long peacefull look at him and continue his search.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2005)

"A good philophosy my friend, but don't disregard the moon's light when the sun rests from his long march across the sky." Teleri smiles at the blonde-haired human. "Each has virtue to those who walk the long road of self-discovery." she says, turning her attention back to doing the guard-thing. 


ooc:
ok... done with the edits. the second with the eyes was a bit over the top.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo nods at Sarlis' explanation of his diety.  "I see."  he says.  Mentally he adds, _"I'll have to ask Ayden about this god too."_
_
OOC:  Drogo is a halfling._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2005)

Sielwoodan stand the watch, his arrows ready, observing the way out.

"Calenthang, any arrows in that pile of weapon. I could fill my quiver..."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2005)

"Friend Sielwoodan, if ever you need arrows to use your deadly bow, just ask them of me and I shall give them gladly,"  Calenthang says, proffering his own quiver if no arrows show up.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2005)

"Thanks for the offer. But my arrows are spent pretty fast since I met you all, so if there some among the weapons, I think it won't harm us to take some more, at least to complete my half empty quivers."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

Sarlis turns towards the lady and extremely politely replies "But why settle for a pale reflection of the thruth when it is only a few hours away. That's why I try to sleep at night, and live during the day.

Self-discovery is useless if it doens't lead to self-improvement, and for that most people need a guide. Without a guide self-discovery can be a long a painful process by which many will follow the wrong roads. Eventually they will realise their mistake, at best having lost a few hours of their lives at worst their entire life. 

As Velmont asks for arrow, Sarlis pretend to be too concentrated on his search to hear him. _"Increasing the challenge can only be beneficial"_ He thinks to himself. 

OOC Manzanita, For some reason I was sure that your PC was a gnome. But I won't change anythig Sarlis doesn't really care about the little race and got them all confused so for him from now on you will be a gnome.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2005)

OOC: Darkmaster, My character's name is Sielwoodan, just a note...

Sielwoodan stay concentrated on the passages, making sure nothing enter the room, and without relaxing his concentration, he reply to Sarlis.

"Sun, Moon and Stars are all good guides. The full moon is not a pale reflection fo the truth, but a light in the darkness. And the new moon, even if she looks like a bane, allow to see more stars in the night, and make it easier to guide yourself with them. Open your mind to all that is in the nature, it carries some truth that follower of faith have tendency to be blinded to because they think there is one better way among many. Selune is the one I ask for protection when the night come, but I welcome Lanthender to give me the light I need to travel."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Not even closely done disecting the baskilist, Broddy sighs softly and starts to quickly pack up as he sees everyone getting ready to move on.
> 
> "Ayden, where did you meet this women and what died she have to say? Is she down here and how did you get to her so fast? How do you know if her information is correct? " His dissapointment about the dead beast fades rapidly as he focuses on this new mystery




Ayden turned to face the gnome and a look of complete serenity filled his eyes as he spoke.

"After the fight, I heard Finder's call in my head and climbed the rope to the surface. She was waiting for me and although I was startled at first, I quickly came to understand that she had been sent by Finder to assist us. She spoke of the dark basilisk and how I must help you slay the foul creature and then come to her. Once we reach her, she will answer all of our questions..."

Ayden's voice trailed off as he finished answering Broddy's question and a serene smile was visible upon his face.

_~We are coming...~_


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2005)

Walking with the others, Ayden watched as they began going through the weapons that were in the room. While he wanted to hurry his friends along, he knew that the dangers in this place were many and taking a few moments to be fully prepared was not a bad thing.

As he heard Drogo ask about Lathander, Ayden turned to face the priest and listen to his explanation. While Lathander was a bright beacon to many, Ayden knew that the Morninglord's clergy could also twist the tenets of their faith to exclude working with those who did not follow their beliefs.

_~Let us hope that Sarlis is not one of those...~_

After Sarlis answered Drogo's question, Ayden was surprised to hear Sielwoodan add his own beliefs into the equation. While Ayden had been travelling with his companions for several weeks now, this was the first time he could recall the normally silent archer open up about himself.

_~The gods do work in mysterious ways...~_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

Sarlis looks at Sielwoodan "I guess it depends on your vision of the world. I like your discour while not completly accurate, it shows an extreme positivism towards life. You always looks for the best you can get at any moments. 

He smiles at Sielwoodan hoping to calm down the situation. 

_"I think the poor man didn't quite understood when I talked about guide. He is obviously a very straightforward person and takes everything to the first degree. The moon guiding his steps, humff, He thinks of a ranger, when I talk about a spiritual guide. So much to teach, so little time._

OOC Velmont go ahead and take Sarlis as your next target.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2005)

As Sarlis smiles at Sielwoodan, th elf simply stops to look at the cleric and continue his watch.

_And he thinks a smile will make him more sympathic. Positivism... he didn't understand a thing of what I said. A close mind, that what he is. He won't see that nature is an example, both for the physical body and the spirit._


----------



## Dhes (Feb 8, 2005)

Why’ll you guy have your little discussion about the moon and stars and about…. what was it, signposts or guides of some sort? I’ll see if there is any thing worth taking in this junk.”  Dunstand gives a small laugh and a shake of his head as he starts searching the room. 
(+10	Search)


----------



## Mimic (Feb 8, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "After the fight, I heard Finder's call in my head and climbed the rope to the surface. She was waiting for me and although I was startled at first, I quickly came to understand that she had been sent by Finder to assist us. She spoke of the dark basilisk and how I must help you slay the foul creature and then come to her. Once we reach her, she will answer all of our questions..."
> 
> Ayden's voice trailed off as he finished answering Broddy's question and a serene smile was visible upon his face.[/i]




Broddy watches the cleric closely as he speaks, it was one thing to believe in the gods but another to blindly follow something just because it said if was from your god.

"I don't supposed that she gave you a name or why she is down here and if she is here to help why didn't she give you the information you needed when you talked to her in the first place?"


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2005)

All the weapons found in the pile look unremarkable, but Sielwoodan is able to find a collection of 35 arrows tied up in a bundle. The real prize is found in one of the crates. Opening it up you find gold and silver (820 gp, 1,540 sp), 3 golden pearls, a silver belt buckle with a large yellow topaz, and a potion.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2005)

Calenthang nods his head and helps the archer look for arrows. When the gold is found, Calenthang looks to spy Sarlis' reaction.
_"True power comes from self-control." Let us see what this venerable priest thinks of material gain_, he thinks to himself, quoting his former mentor.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 8, 2005)

Teleri grins broadly at Seilwooden. "Precisely what I was trying to say my friend," she said and brightened at the goods revealed from the searching. 

"Nice," she said, looking at the pearls. "I am no jeweler, but perhaps we should save these gems rather than sell them. I do not know about Ayden or Sarlis, but I do not yet know how to lay a virtue on them. Perhaps later that might change."

She looked at Ayden. "I would be wary about this priestess. We already have had an encounter with 'Kayris' a creature that can fasinate others to the point that they would literally run into a monster's maw. This could be another of her tricks, one that might entrap us all." she said seriously.

_*Those smiles disturb me. If I ever start doing that, please thwack me upside the head.*_ She told StormArmour, utterly serious. _*It can mean only one of two things. I've completely lost it or am under something unpleasant.*_ she thought a moment about it. _*Or it could be that I'm just becoming really, really paranoid.*_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2005)

"Friend Wizzop could use our business," Calenthang responds loyally to the mention of not selling the gems.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo flashes a crooked smile at the talk of various faiths.  "I agree with Seilwooden.  Nature gives me all the answers and inspirations I seek.  Now let's keep moving."

"Now Ayden.  Could this woman have fooled you?  Don't forget our mysterious lady who appeared, then swiftly disapeared.  Later she seemed connected to a merchant's dissapearence.  She seems canny, and bad news."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2005)

Sielwoodan take some arrows to fill his quiver (OCC:both quivers he has on himself is back to 20) and grab another one that he puts on his bow (OOC:took 15 total)

"Let's garb the whole thing, we will have other time to see what to do with it. I doubt we fall on a shop in these part of the world."


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

Sarlis barely pays attention to the treasures. _"hopefully this can help us, protect our most important belonging, our lives"_

he listen at the strange gnome comment about nature _"Simpler mind like animal also satisfy their soul thirst for divine with nature, greater mind usually need more. Perhaps those small races are more animals than human?"_

"Drogo, perhaps we could discuss later when time permits about how nature itself is enough to answers all your questions. I am very intrigued by such a line of tought"

Watching Ayden and the others talk about the old lady, he feels like the other, chances are higher than this was a trick than a real apparition from his god. _"But let's give it a try, this is one of the few men around who seems to elevate his conscience above the animals around so...._

Sarlis grabs his bow and one arrow and follow the small animal like fellow.


----------



## Dhes (Feb 9, 2005)

Dunstand’s eyes gleam as he sees what the crates contain. “Lest hope the merchants are still around when we get out of these caves.”

Ooc: Sweet we got moneys…   List updated


----------



## kirinke (Feb 9, 2005)

"Good idea, I'm really starting to dislike being underground. We always seem to run into things that have big teeth and a bigger appetite down here," Teleri said, helping pack the loot up.

_*Our new friend seems a bit full of himself doesn't he?*_ she chuckled to herself, letting StormArmour hear her thoughts.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2005)

_She has not walked through the forest enough..._
When the group is ready to move on, Calenthang will take vanguard, after the scouts of course.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 10, 2005)

Upon spotting the potion Broddy wanders over to who ever has it. "I think I could probably identify what ever it is. Of course it could take a while, or not depending on how complex what ever the liquid is. I remember this one time I encountered this sort of viscous liquid, it was the oddest shade of green you ever saw.... etc."

(I am not sure but I think I can identify potions with Alchemy (+9))


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I don't supposed that she gave you a name or why she is down here and if she is here to help why didn't she give you the information you needed when you talked to her in the first place?"




Ayden's gaze met Broddy's and while he wanted to answer the gnome, he could not recall the angel's name. His eyes reflected his inner struggle and with a slight slump of his shoulders he confessed as much to the gnomish mage.

"To be honest Broddy, her name alludes me at the moment, but I can feel it in my heart that her words were divinely given. As to why she is here, she said that she was here to assist us in our cause."

Straightening his shoulders, Ayden's voice regained its strength and conviction as he continued speaking.

"As to why she spoke quickly to me, once she spoke you all being in danger from the basilisk and its keeper, I wanted to reach you all as quickly as I could. I do apologize if I did not learn all I could, but I could not let you face the creature without me helping as best I could. Are my actions so different than what you would have done?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She looked at Ayden. "I would be wary about this priestess. We already have had an encounter with 'Kayris' a creature that can fasinate others to the point that they would literally run into a monster's maw. This could be another of her tricks, one that might entrap us all." she said seriously.




Ayden's thoughts were confused as his companions continued to question his message to them, and while he understood their alarm, could they not understand that he would never place them in the path of danger?

"Teleri, while I do understand your concern, fear not. While I was afraid when I first saw the angel, but when her radiance shone through to me, I understood the folly of my fear. Her touch was gentle and her words spoke with the beauty of the heavens, surely you can understand the joy it is to speak with one sent from your goddess?"

Ayden lowered his eyes for a moment and then locked his gaze firmly with the elvish warrior/priest, speaking to her in the tongue of the elves.

"Could it be that you question my words because you are weak in your own faith? Could it be you simply fear something that you have never experienced?"

Drogo's words stopped Ayden's discussion with Teleri and when he turned to face the halfling druid his confusion was plain to see.

_~Even you Drogo?~_

Kneeling down in front of the halfling, Ayden's expression was one of concern.

"Master Drogo, have I not stood firmly by all of you in the trials we have faced in the short time we have known each other? Have I ever spoken falsely to you, or given you any reason to doubt me? Now in a time when I ask that you trust in Finder, and myself, everyone speaks to me of treachery and lies. Do you honestly think I am a traitor?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2005)

"Calm down Ayden. It is normal that we question what we havn't seen... I don't think they doesn't trust you, they are just cautious... You said she wait us outside? Seems on our way anyway, except if the group want to continue to explore this dark tunnels."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2005)

"She awaits us in the back of the tunnels, through the ruined chambers that we have yet to walk."

Looking at all of his companions, Ayden continued.

"The knowledge is inside of my head, even though I do not recall her telling it to me. It ils like I can sense where she is, feel her calling out to me. If this is not a sign from Finder, I do not know what is..."

As Ayden spoke of the missing messanger, his eyes once again filled with righteous conviction and whatever doubt might have crept into his voice earlier was missing.

"It also seems that we have discovered the means in which the grimlocks had been paid for their services. As I have little doubt that the owners of these items are no longer among the living, let us hope that we can use this blood money for a better purpose than it currently serves."

Pulling the warhammer from the loop on his waist, Ayden began walking towards Dunstand.

"I will walk point with you Master Dunstand, and if you will be so kind as to keep a dagger ready, I would appreciate it."

With his sunrod held in his off hand, Ayden began walking into the tunnel, trusting that Finder's blessing would be soon shown to all of his companions.

_~While I understand their caution, I trust they will soon learn their lesson in doubting Finder's call...~_


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2005)

"What make Dunstand a good scout, it is he knows how to make himself forgotten. With your bulky metal armor, you'll have difficulty to do it as fine as him. Dunstand it is up to you, what do you prefer?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2005)

_*I like this not,*_ Teleri sent to Drogo. _*Ayden seems half enchanted already. This isn't like him not to listen to reason. I just hope that this creature is benign and not evil. If it is evil we must be ready. Relay what I say to the others if you will.*_ 

"If this creature is in truth an angel, then we will listen to what she has to say. If it is this Kayris creature, we will deal with her as best as we can. Either way, we cannot simply let this go," Teleri said finally.

_*I do not know about Finder, but Sehanine teaches her children to guide, but never follow blindly. I think we are walking into a trap.*_ She thought unhappily.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo does as Teleri bids, forwarding her concern to the group individually, excluding Ayden and Sarlis.  _"Ayden has always been a good leader, "he adds telepathicly, but this particular vision disturbs me_."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2005)

_*It disturbs me too. This smacks too much like a compulsion. An angel would appear to us all, not just to the leader if they needed to explain something. We are led like mices to a cheese baited trap.*_ Teleri replies grimly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

Sarlis listen carefully to Ayden. _"This is a men of faith. I should not lower myself to the others rank and doubt this men convictions, Lathander give me the strength and wisdom to understand what is not rational and logical."_

"Ayden, lead us to that messenger of your god. Please forgive our mortal doubts. You can count on me to support you in your quest. " Says Sarlis with a powerfull and authoritarian voice that could boost the moral of an entire army.

He pauses and turns towards the others
"Let's move on" with a tone that doesn't give you much choices.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

Ayden smiled as he pulled the thin chain shirt away from his body as he faced the elvish archer.

"I hardly consider this bulky, but I do appreciate your worry. While I know that I do not possess the same skills of Master Dunstand, I do think I can manage well enough with the savages that dwell down here."

Turning as Teleri spoke to him, Ayden nodded simply at her words.

"While I do wish my words assured you more than they appear to Priestess Teleri, I hope that when the time comes, you will see that the doubt was misplaced."

As he prepared to turn around, Ayden was surprised to hear the Morninglord's priest speak in his defense.

"Thank you Master Sarlis, and may the Morninglord continue to grant you the wisdom to seperate the light from the shadows."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2005)

Teleri shrugged. "I hope you are right Ayden. But forgive me for being prepared for the worst,"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

Ayden smiled at the priestess and nodded his head in understanding and acceptance.

"With all that we have been through, I could expect no less."


----------



## Majin (Feb 12, 2005)

Moving south through the storage room you pass through a short portion of the cave that is strewn with matted strips of stained and filthy mushrooms and rags, possibly bedding for a large number of creatures. Leaving that, you enter in a much larger chamber. 

The eastern wall is worked smooth and decorated with a cracked and crumbed relief image. The image depicts a river running through a desolate land filled with emaciated humanoids with heads bent back screaming or buried in their skeletal hands. A huge stone doorway is set in the center of the wall. The massive stone door hangs ajar, and a sickly gray light pulsates faintly within the room beyond. 

Guarding the door here are 6 grimlocks. Each of them wears scale mail and carries a steel shield, along with their customary battleaxe. Not sparing a moment, they rush to attack.

Initiative:

Teleri - 20
Grimlock Temple Guards (6) - 18
Calenthang - 17
Ayden - 16
Sielwoodan - 15
Sarlis - 14
Drogo - 11
Broddy - 11
Dunstand - 10


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

As the grimlocks charge towards him, Ayden brings his hammer to the ready, dropping the sunrod to the ground at his feet to give the others the best light he can.

*"You have chosen the path of darkness and you shall pay for your sins. Prepare to reap what you have sown..."*


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

_"Damn creature, they attack on sight, leaving no time for negociation. If death is what they choose, death they'll get. But there still might be a way to prevent another bloodfest."_

"Prepare to face Kelemvor, he probably won't be forgivefull as I am. If you Drop your weapon NOW, none of us will have to go through this painfull process, at least for today." he says with a strong and sure voice. 

Rush Diplomacy +7 (+17-10).


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Six grimlocks; no problem."  thinks Drogo.  He telepaths Rex to advance and protect Calenthang's flank.  If Drogo can get off a clear sling shot, he will.  Otherwise, he'll slip his sling into his belt, prepare his sheild and spear, and move to attack, attempting to defend anyone in trouble or being flanked.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 12, 2005)

"SCREW DIPLOMANCY!" Teleri shouts and adding injury to insult, let's fly with an arrow at the nearest ugly grimlock. And as per her usual tactics, she'll switch to swordwork once she can't fire anymore arrows.

"There is no way anything that produces that kind of light can be good!" Teleri shouts to the others. 

ooc:
Teleri got a 20 on Init? Woah. RUN! I tell you. RUN!


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2005)

Sielwoodan just pull the string of his bow to let fly his arrow straight at one grimlock, he quickly take another and try to plant another in him.

OOC: I'll move back if I am in contact with one before starting to shoot.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 13, 2005)

Broddy will pull out his crossbow and take a shot at one of the grimlocks.


----------



## Dhes (Feb 13, 2005)

Ooc: back from sick leave, on with the battle..

Back tracking a bit:
Dunstand looks at Ayden as he offers to take point with him. “I’ll be glad of you company.”  Moving down the tunnel he speaks quietly to Ayden, “ Don’t let you self be troubled by the words of others, if you say that there is a angel for us to find down here, than I believe you and we will find here.”

Here and now:
Some what stunned by the sight of the well armored Grimlocks, Dunstand fails to note the danger on entering the chamber. Pulled back by Teleri’s shout he quickly throws his dagger to the approaching creatures.

(+7 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+1)


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 13, 2005)

Calenthang just stays quiet as the others discuss their doubts of Ayden's vision. Naturally, the warrior would not question the heart of his revered friend, but does not speak-up in defense to insure the priest faces his inner trials alone and at his best.
When Teleri screams out at the on-rushing grimlocks, Calenthang rolls his eyes.
_I'm crazy when_ I _kill evil, but_ she's _just fervent..._ he spits to the side and sets himself up to meet the grimlocks' charge.


----------



## Majin (Feb 15, 2005)

Before the grimlock guards descend upon the party, Teleri takes aim with her bow and lets fly with an arrow at the closest grimlock, but the projectile ends up being deflected by its armor. The grimlocks meet with the party quickly striking fast with their weapons. 

Ayden is able to dodge ones attack, as well as Drogo. Sarlis' words go unanswered except for the whoosh of an axe barely missing his neck. Broddy luckily does not have one concentrating on him as of yet. Everyone else is struck by the attacking guards. (Dunstand - 8 damage, Calenthang - 11 damage, Teleri - 9 damage, Sielwoodan - 9 damage)

Calenthang cleanly slices through his foe's armor, slicing deep into its belly, but it only slows the creature for a moment. (Crit - 18 damage) Ayden is similarly successful with landing a blow with his hammer on the one attacking him. (2 physical ~ 6 shock) Both of Sielwoodan's shots bury themselves into the grimlock facing him, as he quickly skirts back a few steps to give himself the shot. (15 damage)

(Sarlis - Diplomacy failed)

Shield and spear in hand Drogo defends himself against his own grimlock attacker. Stabbing his spear at it he does not manage to score a hit, but Rex does, moving to attack Calenthang's focus. (6 damage) Broddy's crossbow bolt imbeds itself into the nearest grimlock. (Drogo's target) (7 damage) Dunstand takes a step back and throws his dagger, but to no avail, as it misses its mark.

Initiative:

Teleri - 20
Grimlock Temple Guards (6) - 18
Calenthang - 17
Ayden - 16
Sielwoodan - 15
Sarlis - 14
Drogo - 11
Broddy - 11
Dunstand - 10


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Sarlis staying very calm, looks at the Teleri. _"Thanks, now we will have to kill those poor lost soul."_ 
"Death you have choosen, Death you will get"

_"I don't like this but they are leaving me no choice"_ he thinks as he calmly dodges the axe. 

Taking his bow he aims at the closest creature, letting his intuition guide his shot. (he will take a 5 foot step if causing an AoO) 

+7 Ranged, MW Composite long bow str+2, 1d8+2, 20/x3

He ready an action to drop his bow and defend himself with his spiked gauntlet would a Grimlock attack him in melee

(AC 18 without his shield. but not considered unarmed)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

As the grimlock shook off the effect of the hammer's shock, Ayden knew that he had to continue to press the advantage for as long as he could. Swinging the hammer down low, Ayden hoped to shatter the beast's knee to disable it from the fight.

_~It would also give the others more breathing room as well...~_

To mask the sound of his strike some, Ayden shouted to any who would listen.

*"The stones...use the stones..."*


----------



## Velmont (Feb 15, 2005)

Sielwoodan doesn't slow down his action and continue to shot his arrows at the Grimlock on him, while moving back, in hope that time, the creature will fall.

OOC: 
2 arrows used in that combat.
Damage taken: 9 hp


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 15, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo grimaces as the fight commences.  "I'll never get used to this." he mutters.

He continues to attack with his spear.  _AC 19, spear:  +6 1d4+1 20/x2_


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2005)

_*Ok, so arrows aren't good right now...*_ Teleri thinks, snatching a thunderstone out of her pocket and tossing it at the feet of the nearest grimlock. When that takes effect, she'll draw StormArmour and get decidedly unpleasant with this lot. She shot a look back at Sarlis.

"These guys only listen to the reason of bow, arrow, spell and blade!" she snapped, drawing the sword with a sharp, metallic hiss. It gleamed in the dim light, almost as if in sardonic agreement.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 16, 2005)

Broddy will drop his crossbow and grab his staff as he moves in to flank the grimlock that Drogo and Rex are fighting.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2005)

Remembering a time when Chastity committed to something as stupid as Sarlis had tried, Calenthang holds his remarks to himself.
_This scum does not deserve redemption!_
He continues to attack the grimlock in front of him, grudging it its ability to maintain standing with its bowls almost hanging out.


----------



## Dhes (Feb 16, 2005)

Dunstand sees his dagger fly wide as he feels the stinging bit of the Grimlocks axe. Trying to shrug of the pain he pulls out his rapier and meets his foe head on. 

(+4 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1)

ooc:Ha  showed you, I’m using my Rapier.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2005)

ooc:
just make sure the thing doesn't break on those grimlocks thick skin.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2005)

Striking back with Stormarmor, Teleri slices through the grimlock with relative ease resulting in a large, nasty wound. (Crit - 19 damage) 

Ayden and Dunstand manage to avoid blows by the grimlocks once again, but Calenthang is not so lucky as he gets struck again by his foe. (4 damage) Everyone else manages to avoid being hit this time around as well. 

No doubt angered by the continuing punishment he is enduring, Calenthang cuts through the grimlock guard he is facing, killing it, and follows through towards the severely injured grimlock attacking Teleri and finishes it off as well, before stopping to look for another target to kill.

Ayden's respective grimlock sidesteps his swing with the hammer, avoiding the painful blow. Sielwoodan continues pumping arrows into the grimlock's chest as it advances on him, but the creature still does not relent. (12 damage) The creature finally goes down though, as it falls a third arrow appears, in its back this time, Sarlis looking down at it from behind.

Surrounding the grimlock that attacks Drogo, Broddy, Rex and himself beat, stab, and bite at it from all directions resulting in some small, but aggravating wounds. (7 damage total) Dunstand joins in as well, but does not manage to cause more than superficial damage with his rapier slash. 

Initiative:

Teleri - 20
Grimlock Temple Guards (3) - 18
Calenthang - 17
Ayden - 16
Sielwoodan - 15
Sarlis - 14
Drogo - 11
Broddy - 11
Dunstand - 10


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

As the creature managed to dodge his low swing, Ayden quickly tried to recover from leaving himself momentarily exposed for a counter attack.

Regaining his stance quickly, Ayden heard bodies falling around him and prayed that it was not his companions.

_~I must finish this...~_

Striking out quickly, Ayden sought to find any opening he could in the grimlock's defense and finish the larger foe off quickly.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2005)

*Drogo*

"These ones seem particularly tough"  Drogo mutters, fighting on w/spear and dog.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2005)

Calenthang strikes down his opponent and quickly lashes out at Teleri's, bringing it down too. He glares at the priestess momentarily, daring her to question his prowess now. Seeing his smaller friends struggling with their own enemy, Calenthang goes to give them a reprieve.

(OOC: WOOT! Cleave Kills = 1)


----------



## kirinke (Feb 17, 2005)

Teleri gives him a quick grin of thanks, the only thing she can do at the moment and goes to help someone else with their ugly problems. _*I'm going to have to apologize later.... I really need to take lessons in how not to piss off your companions.*_ Then she didn't have time to think as the next grimlock turned his attention to her.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Keeping his mind blank of any useless tought, Sarlis aims at the nearest standing Grimlock. Before letting his arrow go, he closes his eyes and make a short prayer, letting only his intuition guide his hand. 

OOC:+7 Ranged, MW Composite long bow str+2, 1d8+2, 20/x3
Still keeping a ready action to drop his bow would one of the creature attacks him.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 17, 2005)

Seeing that Drogo, Dunstand and Broddy are ganging up against one, Sielwoodan looks around for a nother target with a clearer shot. He sees Ayden, figthing alone, with his opponent almost uninjured. He takes another arrow, and continue shooting, now at Ayden's Grimlock, being confident on his aim. (OOC: Rapid shot)

OOC: 4 arrows used up to now. 9hp damage.


----------



## Dhes (Feb 17, 2005)

Frustrated with the infectiveness of his rapier, Dunastand stubbornly fights on. 
(+4 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1)

Ooc: if I keep missing I’ll try attacking the Grimlocks verbally


----------



## Mimic (Feb 17, 2005)

Broddy continues to hit the grimlock infront of him.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 18, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> Frustrated with the infectiveness of his rapier, Dunastand stubbornly fights on.
> (+4 Melee, Rapier, 1d6+1)
> 
> Ooc: if I keep missing I’ll try attacking the Grimlocks verbally




ooc:
Just yell and shout and act crazy, while attacking. Might confuse them. If nothing else, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## Dhes (Feb 19, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Just yell and shout and act crazy, while attacking. Might confuse them. If nothing else, it'll make you feel better.




ooc: will do


----------



## Majin (Feb 21, 2005)

Teleri's next swing misses just a hair short of her next target. She takes a small hit in return from the grimlock guard as it retaliates in blind anger. (4 damage) The other two guards miss their attacks which prove to be their last, as the combined might of the party descends on the surrounded guards they drop quickly, leaving the way through the huge double doors unbarred.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 21, 2005)

_How much more dead we ned to do?_

Sielwoodan walk to the door and strts to listen what it is on the other side, and stares at the ground for a moment, to see how much the door is used.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Sarlis laughs internally at Sielwoodan comments. 

"I agree, killing is not the solution to everything. But some of you seems to think otherwise" he adds turning towards Teleri.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2005)

As the last of the grimlocks fell lifeless to the ground, Ayden turned and looked at his companions. Weapons were slowly being lowered, arrows sliding back into their quivers, and Rex scratched behind his ear furiously as if his life depended upon it.

_~She did not speak of such heavy guards...~_

Approaching Calenthang, Ayden pulled the slender wand of healing out from his bag and sang the soft melody that unlocked the healing magic stored within it.

"Your skill with the sword grows more impressive with each day Calenthang. You continue to bring pride to your people, and to us."

As the wound closed, leaving only the slight tear in the armor to prove it ever existed, Ayden nodded and approached Teleri and again brought forth the wand's magic.

"Listen to the sword's advice, but temper it with your heart's truth Teleri. It can be a great help to you, but remember the voice of your goddess as well."

Smiling warmly at her as her wound closed, Ayden turned and walked to Sielwoodan last. The archer had his ear pressed against the stone doors and his face was set in determined concentration. Knowing that any praise would be seen as wasted flattery on him, Ayden simply called the magic forth and approached the others after his wounds were closed.

"Let us move quickly, as I fear that her hiding has been discovered by those she wished to tell us of."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 21, 2005)

OOC: Italized and without "" means Sielwoodan think, not speak... let's just say he thought aloud that time.

"And heading down into the danger will be of no help either." finishing what he was doing.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2005)

"Thank you," she added and proceeded to clean her sword. "We have to be careful in there. Even if this spirit is good, the wards around her are probably significantly not. And there is the fact that this might be a trap for us as well, using you as the unknowing bait,"

*Ick. Grimlock goo. Stuff smells worse than skunk. I hope Broddy or one of the others has a heavy duty cleaning spell on hand.* she thought sardonically.

_*This smells StormArmour. I think that this spirit or whatever it is snowballing Ayden. I'm not going to blindly trust it. And we can't not just let it go, because it might ensnare others who are less prepared. Not that we're the paragons of preparedness. But still...*_ she told the sword grimly.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 21, 2005)

Broddy will go to the door and see if there is any runes or markings he can decipher.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 21, 2005)

Calenthang hesitates at the mention of pride.
"My people are dead, revered Ayden; they need not be proud of me," he replies, trying to let the priest know that pride is not something he's proud of, without being mean.
"Your confidence in me however, is a great compliment."


----------



## Dhes (Feb 22, 2005)

“Well that was fun” Dunstands as to no one in particular why’ll he searches the body’s of the fallen Grimlock’s. “I don’t think we should feel too bad about killing a few cave dwelling creatures.”…  “I’m not talking about dwarf or any of the other small goodly races.” He hastily ads.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2005)

"Aye, Sarlis you are right, in most cases. But in this case, they were charging us with the intent to do unpleasant things to us. I am quite happy to be alive and not in their hands. Aren't you?" she said mildly, though the ones who know her well enough can detect the sarcasm in her voice, as if she knows he is throwing her own argument back in her face.

She turns to Calenthang. "I believe that I inavertedly insulted you earlier friend Calenthang. It was not my intention. Sometimes, I let my zeal overwhelm my mouth and I will do my best to learn from those mistakes," she said apologetically.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 23, 2005)

"Wheter we are alive or not is irrelevant here. Using force should always be the last solution to any problem. " he replies without insisting too much.

_"The more you fight the more I have to spend, my divine energy healing you, instead of using it to perform greater deads. The other priest doesn't really seems to mind, so for now I will let him waste the gift of his god on them. Divine energy shouldn't be used to compensate the lack of intelligence._

Sarlis then looks absently minded at the Mongrelman's body. _"What am I thinking here. Lathander please give me the strength to fight my selfishness and re-motivate this group with a positive attitude._ 

He pauses for a second turns back again towards Teleri. "But I've got to agree with you on this one, they were really looking for it and there wasn't much I could have done with the diplomatic approach. At least I tried. 

Turning towards the elf. "Got to agree with Teleri, your fighting skills are quite remarkable Calenthag."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2005)

Teleri grins and shrugs good-naturedly. "Aye, well. I've been known to stick my foot in my mouth too often too count. Diplomacy isn't my strongest suit it would seem." she chuckled as she suddenly found a new name for her bow, something to reminde her to use it as a last choice, rather than the first as she had been doing too much of late.

_*Well, Diplomacy for a longbow is a good as name as any for a weapon and it should remind me to use words before resorting to the long, sharp and pointy.*_ she privately thought.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 23, 2005)

Calenthang looks at Teleri as if no insult was ever made, wordlessly accepting the apology as the two priests go about discussing things that don't concern he-who-lives-by-the-sword. When Sarlis compliments him, he nods his head to his new companion.
"My thanks, friend Sarlis," he says serenely, allowing everyone's compliments to finally boost his self-esteem a little.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2005)

Teleri grins sheepishly as she catches Calenthang roll his eyes at the discussion taking place. "When you get two or more priests together, a debate on philosophy usually occurs. We can't help it," she chuckles again, as if she's poking fun at herself this time.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 23, 2005)

Calenthang raises his eyebrows knowingly.
_There is more dogma in this little triad than any god would care to interfere with_, he thinks to himself humorlessly, never one to worry about if his actions are acceptable to his patroness.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2005)

Teleri chuckled again and grew more serious. "Well, levity aside, I suggest we go meet our mysterious spirit and see if she greets us with sharp teeth or fair words, no? And if she greets us with either, we must trust nothing she says blindly, for anything that produces that sort of light is suspect, whether it be produced by wards or the creature itself. For evil bonds can etch themselves into an unwilling spirit, slowly corrupting it into insanity and darkness."

She glanced at Calenthang before turning her attention to the others. "And as I said before, there are more evil things than drow and dueger who dwell below. Perhaps the rhyme on the obleisk spoke of this creature." she looked downright grim now. "And if so, we must be doubly on our guard."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 23, 2005)

"Look around you, friend Teleri," he says solemnly, nudging one of the dead grimlocks with his foot, "we are surrounded by those that dwell below. Let us not concern ourselves with riddles in the dark. We will know the answers when we are in the light above again."
_If you think there are worse things that dwell below than the spider-kissers, you have not met one._


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2005)

Teleri shrugged. "You're right," she conceeded and looked at the door with the fell light flickering through. Her eyes hardened. "I suggest we go and greet our mysterious spirit."



ooc:
nice lotr comeback hipp.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 23, 2005)

OOC: Legolas is a Wood Elf


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 23, 2005)

As his companions began discussing the source of the light inside the room, Ayden walked over beside Sielwoodan and began pulling the doors open.

"It is time we enter. Time for all to be revealed..."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2005)

Sielwoodan will stop Auden if he suspects any danger on the other side of the door...


----------



## Majin (Feb 24, 2005)

On each of the grimlocks can be found a set of scale mail armor, a Large steel shield, and a masterwork battleaxe.

Moving cautiously through the huge double doors you enter into an enormous antechamber. This large room must have been magnificent once. The walls are covered with carvings and the floor still shows patches of an intricate tile mosaic. The six massive pillars that support the stone ceiling high above shimmer with gold in places, hinting that their entire surfaces were once so gilded. To the northeast, one such pillar has collapsed against a wall. An erratically pulsating gray light throbs sickly beyond a large archway framed by a tangle of stone skeletons to the east. A narrow stream of water flows to the west along the south wall, emptying out of the chamber through a crack in the southwest corner.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 24, 2005)

Calenthang stands guard if the others care to explore.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 24, 2005)

Teleri looks at the glowing light, grimances and then wanders over to the carvings to see if she can glean any useful information out of it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Sarlis always curious to learn new things approaches the carving and observes them hopping he can understand or see something out of them. 
OOC
+3 Knowledge(geography)
+3 Knowledge(engineering)
+4 Knowledge(religion)
+7 Knowledge(nobility) Hey! who knows


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2005)

As the others begin to explore the room, Ayden continues to walk towards the pulsing light, curious as to what its source is.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2005)

*Drogo*

"I wonder who built this place.  Drow?  At least they have fresh water."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 24, 2005)

Broddy will examine the carving to see if he can gleen any information from them.

ooc:
Knowledge (arcana) +10
Knowledge (arch & eng) +6
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7
Knowledge (geography) +4
Knowledge (history) +4
Knowledge (local) +4
Knowledge (religion) +7
Knowledge (the planes) +6


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2005)

Sielwoodan will starts to looks at the water and the crack from where it come, to see if it doesn't come from some passage or natural cave.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 25, 2005)

Teleri tries to make some sort of sense out of the weird and sometimes unpleasant carvings.


----------



## Majin (Feb 27, 2005)

The water appears to be coming from a natural cave. No one is able to notice anything special or noteworthy about the carvings, beyond the fact that they are quite detailed and very old from the look of the stone.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 27, 2005)

"Let us continue, my friends," Calenthang says from the center of the room. He stares at the archway warily, but heads towards it nontheless, allowing the scouts to go ahead of him.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 27, 2005)

Teleri turns her attention towards archway and grimaces at the foul light emanating from it. _*I hope Ayden is right, but I fear that he will be dreadfully disappointed.*_ She thought in sorrow for her friend. _*This will shake him.*_

"Aye. Let us spring the trap and see what falls out." she said dryly, keeping SwordArmour drawn and ready.

_*Arrows will not be much use against this creature, I think.*_  Teleri thinks to herself. _*As one of my teachers once said, do not depend on any one weapon, for that creates a pattern and patterns can be exploited by the enemy.*_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 27, 2005)

After spending a few minutes observing the carving carefully, Sarlis unable to find anything, thinks _"Well at least this time wasn't completly loss, the only thing that sadden me, is that we don't have time to learn more about what they represent and the culture who carved them."_.

As Calenthag moves forward Sarlis follows him, his bow in one hand, heads up, a determined look in his face.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2005)

Having found nothing of interest with the carving Broddy will go with the group and investigate the doors.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2005)

Passing under the stone skeletons, Ayden felt that he was close now and hoped that he was not too late to help the beautiful angel. He could hear the footsteps of the others behind him and knew that he was ahead of them by several paces, but he did not fear for his safety. Here in this dark den of evil, something wonderful waited for them and he trusted that once his friends saw what he had witnessed, they could cast aside their doubts and fears and feel the joy and glory that he had.

Slipping his hammer into the loop on his belt, Ayden knew that with the grimlock guards slain there was nothing more they had to fear.

_~Why would Finder say something was so deadly that it could kill us all? The grimlocks fought as best they could, but they fell easily enough...~_

Ayden's stride, and confident smile, faltered for a moment, but only a moment as he quickly dismissed the thought.

_~Perhaps it is the danger she will tell us of...or could I have simply misunderstood his meaning? Divination has never been my strongest area. Surely that must be it...~_

As the gap between his companions and himself grew slightly wider, Ayden stepped fully into the pale light and looked through the archway.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 2, 2005)

_*The grimlocks, they fell too easily. All of this was too easy. We're falling into a trap. I know it, I know it! Even those flying things fell too easily.*_  she gripped the haft of the blade in her hand more firmly.  _*Do you believe me StormArmour? You've seen more battles than I have had birthdays. Surely you must see what I saw. All those little fights both at the mouth of this place and just now were feints, feints designed to lull us into a fall sense of security. And now Ayden acts as if he's half enchanted!*_ she told the sword worriedly. _*If he tries to free whatever is held in there, I have to stop him. Whatever it is, it isn't an angel of light.*_


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 2, 2005)

Seeing the confident look in the eyes of the priest of Finder. Sarlis steps ahead and follows him without an ounce of fear or doubts in his mind. Sarlis hopes that their confidence and positive attitude will spread on the others.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 3, 2005)

OOC:
cautiously pokes maj with a stick, to see if he's still alive and more importantly able to post.


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2005)

OoC: Still alive here. Sorry about the slowdown guys. Past few days have been kinda busy, going from place to place. Just got home from a late college class and being awake for nearly 24 hours. (Not good combinations, lol) I want to do justice to the next post for you guys as it will be a rather large one, but I'm a bit too out of it right now to embark on that quest , so I will get to work on them as soon as I arise tommorrow morning, so expect them rather earlier than usual this time. Again, sorry for the wait. (A little suspense never killed anyone, but what awaits ahead might.   )


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2005)

Sielwoodan follows Ayden, with his bow ready.

_I don't like that, and Ayden should be more cautious. At least, for once, Broddy is silent, maybe we will be able to surprise anything that's await us._


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2005)

Another set of double doors leads into a smaller room than the chamber you were previously in. The floor is smooth stone except for a shallow depression near the eastern wall and a narrow channel that runs from there to a point halfway across the room. The channel ends in a round pit about a foot across. A large stone demon head protrudes from the wall opposite the entryway. Its mouth hangs agape, worn smooth as if something once poured from it to fill the pool and drain through the channel into the pit. 

The room is lit by the unhealthy gray glow from a 10-foot disc of swirling colorless clouds on the north side of the room. To the south side of the room are spread numerous expensive-looking pieces of furniture; tables, chairs, a large bed, and even a few torture implements like a rack and an iron maiden. Curiously, despite the obvious high quality craftsmanship of the objects, all of them are completely devoid of color. Several uncomfortable-looking cages sit in the southwest corner of the room. 

Near the portal is Kayris, changed only by the angelic wings that have sprouted from her back. She smiles at Ayden as she notices him. She then quickly turns to Teleri, still smiling. Teleri looks upon her with wide eyes, taking in the full glory that is her radiance. Seeing Ayden's angel for herself now, she dismisses her previous idea that anything could be wrong here. Ayden was right after all. Faintly she realizes StormArmor is saying something to her, but the words are to faint to understand. Teleri quickly stops trying to pick the words out, more interested in what the angel wants of her and her friends. 

Nodding slightly, Kayris sweeps her gaze over the rest of the party and then returns it to Ayden before speaking. "You have done well Ayden. You and your friends are to be rewarded with a privileged task," she smiles. "This portal here is a gateway into some nasty abyss, but it must be protected. It is the entryway our celestial soldiers of good use to enter and fight the evil that lies within. You all have been chosen to be it's eternal guardians."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

_"Eternal guardians, fighting evil fine, but staying around this door for eternity that's another thing. Calm down, I am sure once we cleanse this place of evil we will be allowed to leave."_

Sarlis continue to pretend to be heavily listening at the angel.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2005)

"And who dares to make the choice for us. I've not volonteer for that." reply Sielwoodan to Kayris without putting down his guard, obviously not trusting her.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 3, 2005)

Calenthang considers the task and possible immortality.
_Perhaps I shall see this nasty abyss myself_, he thinks to himself, grinning.
He draws his sword, walks to the portal, and stands beside it. He looks to Kayris to gauge her reaction and straightens up defensively.


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2005)

"Careful young elf," she cautions. "The one drawback of this particular portal, is that once passed through, there is no way back on the other side."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 3, 2005)

ooc:
you're evil, you realize this don't you? Geez... Everytime we encounter a BBEG, they put Teleri under a compulsion. I swear, she's going to be sooo paranoid about this if they survive.    

hmmm...

IC
Teleri smiles brightly, trustingly at the creature, though somewhere, deep inside, she can hear a faint screaming. "Why can't you enter the portal?" she asked innocently.


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2005)

OoC: Perhaps I wasn't clear enough in my post, or perhaps it was because I didn't make it clear in a tagged OoC afterwards, but Teleri has fallen under compulsion to Kayris. For the time being she must act accordingly.  You may edit your post to reflect that or create a new one if you'd like, but for the record I'd ask everyone else to disregard the post where Teleri "outs" Kayris.  Sorry for any confusion Kirinke.


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2005)

Looking between Sarlis and Sielwoodan Kayris does not bat an eye at their fervent reluctance. "Well of course you have a choice in the matter gentlemen. Generally, those that walk in the light have no quarrel with doing what's right. I would not have expected this from any of Ayden's followers, but you are well within your rights to refuse. Though I would ask you to reconsider. Hear what your other companions would say. It is really a great honor to take this task upon you. Very rarely is it bestowed upon mortals such as yourselves," she says, expectantly.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 3, 2005)

ooc:
Post changed to reflect. Thought it was a simple charm spell, one that made you think the BBEG was a friend. Drat it. Your bad-guys are giving my character a complex.   
 Fun to roleplay complexes though. Dun get me wrong about that.  

I suspect she put the clerics under compulsion charm because they're a threat to her mayhap?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 4, 2005)

Calenthang narrows his eyes in a pleased smile at Kayris' guarded warning.
_And what of our "celestial soldiers of good?"_
He decides to wait to hear what his companions would say before doing anything drastic.
_Although, if they would turn their back to divine strength, perhaps it is best if I just do what I will._

OOC: Just to shed some light on Calenthang's actions; he is a firm believer that anyone untrustworthy will unwittingly divulge their plans if you do what they ask of you. Anyone trustworthy, well, they can be trusted.


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2005)

"They have their avenues of escape, I'll assure you. You needn't worry for them. They are fashioned to deal with the dangers that lie beyond."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 4, 2005)

Teleri smiles serenely back, easy in the presence of the angel now. For those who know her, this simple serene smile is a dark warning of something unpleasant at work. "I vote we enter the portal and help," she said simply.

ooc:
Maj? Wouldn't StormArmour try to do something unobtrusive? I mean, this sort of chicanery would probably infuriate the blade to no end.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

OOC Can Sarlis notice that Teleri is charmed by the angel Sense motive +11


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2005)

OoC: Sarlis can notice something odd about Teleri's sudden change in opinion of Ayden's "angel", but in actuality that could mean all sorts of things. Perhaps now that she's seen the appearance of Kayris she is more apt to believe Ayden's experiences and that would explain it. Basically the bottom line would be that he can sense a change in her, but cannot know one way or the other for sure what the reason is. 

Kirinke - If you recall back in my post StormArmor was trying to tell Teleri something, so it is not sitting idly by while this is going on, but the degree of compulsion she has fallen under is clouding her mind from hearing the swords call.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 4, 2005)

ooc:
nope, didn't miss it. 
Hope she's doing something more tho at least for the kid's sake.   
But then, anything that can drown out the link between Teleri and the blade is going to be right strong indeed. 

Hmm. Maybe if they knock Teleri out, StormArmour can temporarily take her over, for her own good. 

IC:
Teleri continues to smile that same, disturbingly serene smile. If one cares to notice, she has shifted her body so that she is blocking the rest of the party from Kayris, almost in an attitude of 'guarding'.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

Sarlis finding the elf change of attitude wonders what happen. Himself familiar with compulsion and charming magic wonders if everything is normal with the elf. He is unable to tell if she genuinely changed her attitude or if something is forcing her. 

Still pretending to admire the angel Sarlis carefully observes him, studying his movement hopping to see a sign in his words or body language that could give Sarlis a hunch about the Angel's true intention

(OOC Bluff +7, sense motive +11 )


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 4, 2005)

_You catch me at a disadvantage_, he replies cerebrally, now narrowing his eyes in suspicion, _you know my mind, but I can not make heads or tails of yours._
Anything that would read his thoughts without his permission cannot be trusted, for obvious reasons, be it Good or Evil. It is dishonorable...

OOC: Wow. That just confirmed my suspicions. Of it being able to read thoughts...


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2005)

*It is part of what I am, young Calenthang. I cannot apologize for that,* she replies to him in his mind. *How else would I truly know that you are right for such an important task?*


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 4, 2005)

Blocking thoughts of gilded-speech, Calenthang hears the response and accepts it, albeit reluctantly.
_True enough, my apologies._


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2005)

As the angel stood before them all, Ayden knelt in front of the celestial creature and basked for a moment in the glory of her radiance. As he heard the others approach, he stood and smiled as they entered, praying that now Finder would give them the ability to accept what was before them.

Instantly, he saw Teleri's face relax into a serene smile and as the elf gazed at the angel as a child would gaze upon a favored relative, Ayden knew that she had at last came to her senses.

_~Truly it is a good thing...truly it is a wonderful thing...~_

As the angel praised him, Ayden felt his cheeks flush with embarrassment and wondered how she could consider him worthy of any praise.

_~I am just a simple priest, sworn to protect my friends and to uphold and pass along Finder's teachings going where he guides me...~_



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> "This portal here is a gateway into some nasty abyss, but it must be protected. It is the entryway our celestial soldiers of good use to enter and fight the evil that lies within. You all have been chosen to be it's eternal guardians."




Pride filled Ayden's spirit as he heard the angel's words and he looked once more to the faces of his companions expecting to see joy and honor on their faces as well. However, what he saw was not what he suspected, as all save Teleri, still wore expressions of guarded neutrality and doubt.

_~They refuse to see the forest for the trees that surround them...~_

Turning to face the angel, Ayden knelt once more in front of her.

"While Finder grants you the ability to see into my heart, my friends are not of the faith. Forgive them for their doubts, but as you know, this place has been plagued by a vile darkness, one that used the brutish grimlocks as its minions. When you appeared before me, you promised to speak of this to all of us. Tell us of how we can return light to this place and then we shall speak as friends about this portal."

As Ayden said the words friends, he saw the faces of Lady Chasity and Andreas raced through his mind, but before the images could take hold fully, they were crushed once more by his overwhelming desire to look upon the angel.

Cursing mentally to himself, as his lack of focus had caused him to miss an exchange between the angel and the others, Ayden heard Teleri offer to step through the portal and assist in the fight within the Abyss.

_~Teleri's bravery is not in question, but perhaps her hearing is. She would be slaughtered alive if she entered into the foul depths of the Abyss. All of us would...~_

Fighting the desire to stay submissive before her, Ayden managed to regain his footing, but kept his eyes downcast as he stood waiting for her to answer his questions.


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2005)

Kayris' smile beams down upon Ayden as she answers, "You have done a great deal so far in cleansing this place of its evil, but there still remains more in these caverns that can be dealt with in time. The most important task at hand is keeping this portal safe. I must leave you all soon, but every seven years I will return to check upon you, and here I will remain for seven days, to grace you with reward for your service. My seven days currently are almost up. I do not have much time left before I must depart."

At this she turns towards Sarlis and studies him for a moment before speaking again. "You, priest of  the Morning Lord. There is doubt in me clouding your mind and judgement. Why is this?" she asks, gaze not straying from him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

OOC Looks like we don't have much choice here that thing can read our mind like it's an open book.

Sarlis smiles at the Angel comment "As I can see, with you we can say goodbye to our privacy. My doubts are coming from the fact that you seems to have a hard time respecting one the most fundamental right of living being. The right to their private taught. The messenger of the Morning lord are usually a bit more wise in the usage of their ability. Having the power to do things is one thing, using it wisely is another. You could have at least question me telepatically.

Sarlis try to make his remark firm and convincing but as least as possible offensive.

(Diplomacy +17)

He then turns towards Teleri, and says with a little smile"I wonder what your blade as to say about it

Sarlis doesn't know Teleri and her blade very well, but enough already to know that the blade probably wouldn't agree that easily to the stanger request.


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2005)

At Sarlis' comments Kayris appears slightly miffed, as if not used to having her nature being questioned by lower beings, but she quickly recovers and resumes her expressionless gaze. "You must forgive the sleight, follower of light. It is you all that have been chosen and part of my duty is to confirm your worthiness. How else to really know someones intentions than to get inside their mind and have a look? This task is simply too important to entrust it with those that may not honor it."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 5, 2005)

Sometimes being small is a good thing, it tends to make people over look you. Broddy studies this Angelic being seeing if he can determine what type of outsider it is (religion +7, planes +6) as well as the portal.

Something about this isn't exactly right but he wasn't exactly sure what it was. Could it be his own doubts? And why this portal? He was certain that if celestial beings really wanted a way into the abyss they wouldn't have to use a one-way portal...

"Um... excuse me your holiness... err... radiant one...ma'am. Why do we have to guard a portal that only goes to the abyss and not back the other way. Wouldn't there be easier ways into the abyss then this?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 5, 2005)

ooc:
Now, this post is wholly in keeping with Teleri, but without the blasting she'd give the creature if she was in her right mind. This one reflects her own humility and wisdom in knowing that she and her fellows probably aren't up to the task of combating demons quite yet. Basically it's Teleri in confused, but friendly mode.   

IC:
"Why can't you go in yourself? Surely with your power you would be better equipped to help your fellows then us. I mean, compared to an angel, our combined power is not that great. An average demon would simply smack us flat without even breaking a sweat. No offence meant ma'm." Teleri said politely, after thinking hard on the fact that they wouldn't be able to return the same way.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo seems stunned by this latest turn of events for the party.  He glances around as the others question the angel.

"I don't know who you are, _Kayris_, but no one dictates our task.  We have encountered many evil creatures since we coalesced as a group.  We have freed a village from its corrupt mayor, and a naga in its well.  We have freed the soul of a wraith.  We have killed many creatures which prey on the weak.  We have much left to do.  Two of our companions are held by an inquisition.  It is not our time to rot in this hole.  I'm leaving.  And I'm taking my friends with me."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2005)

Teleri looks at Drogo with a frown of confusion. Why would he be so hostile towards this? It was a great honor. Perhaps, their friends would be able to free themselves after all, but then. She shook her head, terribly confused, old loyalties warring with the newest loyalty in the friend she had just made.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 7, 2005)

As his companions began to once more question the angel before him, Ayden felt frustration growing inside of him at their continued lack of faith. However, as his mind began to register their questions, he grudgingly admitted that to a nonbeliever, their questions did have a slight amount of merit.

Raising his eyes from the floor and turning to look at each of them in turn, Ayden addressed them all.

"Priestess Teleri, we have not been asked to step inside the portal, as Finder would be very aware that we are not yet ready to tackle a demon, or even a minor demon for that matter. We have been merely asked to guard the portal as best we can for the time being. It should be an easy matter since the gateway only allows access into the depths of the abyss."

Turning to face Brody and Drogo, Ayden gave them a patient smile as he answered for the angel.

"While there may be easier portals into the abyss to access, this one had fallen into the hands of the grimlocks and the darkness that brought them here. While it was an easy matter for us to dispose of the grimlocks, there is still the matter of their leader that we must address. After we have found that source of evil and cleansed it, I am sure we can seek out help in the duty being asked of us. Finder would not have chosen to give us this sign if it was not important. Please let us not be so hasty to leave when there is much good we can do still."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2005)

ooc:
blooey. double post.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2005)

Teleri nodded in agreement, a headache beginning to throb at her temples. She rubbed them, trying to ease the pressure. _*Willow bark tea. Wish I had some right now.*_ She thought grimly. 

She looked at Kayris. "I'm sorry my lady, but our employer was attacked earlier while we slept. When we rescued him and he regained his senses, he said that you were drawing him in and turned into something terrible." she smiled. "Not that angels can't be terrible when the situation calls for it, but you understand my associates and my own trepidation."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2005)

"An honor? Let me judge where the honor lies. It may be a right thing, but there is enough good to do in this world that I can fairly choose not to guard a portal because of a angel-looking girl ask me to do it and not having remorse about that choice. I would rather go help two compagnons that have been kidnapped, or some others would have forgotten it?" He takes a look at Ayden before continuing. "And protecting a portal to the abyss is not quite in my abilities. Anyway, if nothing can get out of there, where lies the danger? Who would want that portals? I think if a person want that portal, he can only be two things. Crazy, and he will die at the hand of a demon after entering it, or powerfull, and in that case, I really doubt we will be able to stop him." He pause for a moment and then say. "You want us to protect it? I have a better idea, just seal that cave. Anyway, if you are able to come from your world to this one to use the portal, you will be able to appear next to it, and the living of this world will forget that portal."


----------



## Majin (Mar 7, 2005)

Studying Kayris, Broddy is not able to pinpoint exactly what she is, as if something were out of place with her or in his mind. In response to his question Kayris shakes her head and smiles, "You would be right in saying there are easier ways to get into the abyss, but ease sometimes comes with its own consequences. Besides, does not every portal pose an equal threat to the material plane, if by chance some force did manage to secure a portal such a this anywhere? Guarding any of them has merit."

Kayris looks visibly taken aback by Drogo's outburst and raises her eyes to the ceiling for a moment, as if trying to hold her temper. She listens while Ayden attempts to quell the others. 

After listening to Sielwoodan's diatribe though, Ayden's words would do no more good. The ranger would not stay, and likely half the others at least would go with him, and that would just not do. "Well, I tried," Kayris shrugs. With that, her voice takes on a more sinister tone as she begins to change. "You have failed me, Ayden Wyvernspur! You will forever have to walk with these mortals on this plane of existence! That will be your penance, if you manage to live past this day!" 

Standing before you now is a larger, deformed version of Kayris, demon-like in appearance. All but her red, glowing eyes seems to be devoid of color, like the furniture around you. "It is ashame this could not be done the easy way. You all will become permanent fixtures in this place whether you wish it or not. Malifustal has spoken, so shall it be!"

Initiative:

Drogo - 19
Calenthang - 15
Sielwoodan - 12
Broddy - 12
Sarlis - 10
Teleri - 9
Malifustal - 8
Ayden - 6
Dunstand - 5

OoC: Well, looks like the fight is on.  Dhes is having problems getting into the site the past few days, so his posting has ground to a halt for the time being. Hopefully he can get back in soon or I will have to get his actions directly from him and post them here until he is able to get the site working for him again. Just a heads up, so everyone knows he hasn't dropped off the face of the earth or anything.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 7, 2005)

OOC I wonder why everybody is so negative about that angel, I myself got caught up in not trusting her. But from what I can read in the IC thread there is no clear signs for most of the players not to beleive her. Our PCs should beleive it's an angel (unless of course there is something I am missing) and be somehow impressed by such a powerfull being. Anyways Sarlis now has doubt since he doesn't beleive a messenger of good could use his power so carelessly and selfishly. He doesn't see a problem with reading the minds of the people but has a hard time with the fact that the angel broadcast them to the whole world. 

IC:Still not trusting the angel, Sarlis pauses for a moment trying to blank his mind as much as he can from the creature (Will save, concentration check whatever)

Listening to the other he smiles a little about their comment. _"Wether or not this angel can be trusted, they still have alot to learn. How important is it to save your friend or a small village, compares to what the angel is offering us. When they will die and meet with their god they will realise how unimportant those mortals feeling and needs are compared to the continual adoration and learning they will enjoy from the proximity of their god._

Sarlis looking straight in the eyes of the angel trying to see anything that could reveal the creature motives and confirm it's identity asks. (sense motive +11)
"Kayris, I suggests you clarify what exactly you want us mere mortal to do in order to accomplish Finder's will. How long should we protect the portal, and what are the consequence of failling to do so. How is Finder and the rest of the world benefiting from all this. Clarifying those questions might appease our doubts and even buy the loyalty of the most sceptical among us. Finder's wisdom and teachings are good and makes a lot of senses" Sarlis talk in a very soft voices with a very relaxed and friendly facial expression. 

Sarlis try to play a little with the angel hopping to appease it, and then have her answers the question. (Diplomacy +17, knowledge religion +4) He will then listen carefully at the exactitude of the angel speech hoping that him or another member of the party will catch a subtility that would reveal a forgery in the speech.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 7, 2005)

Calenthang rolls his eyes when the "angel" begins to show signs of its treachery.
_I knew it was too good to be true..._
He races in opposite of Drogo and attacks the being, moving around it to begin flanking.

OOC: Calenthang didn't have any real problems with the "angel," and even saw this as a chance to become stronger, DarkMaster.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo is shocked by the creature's transformation, but relieved the period of uncertainty is over.  His companions have conquored many enemies, though none as fearsome as this.  Drogo despises these outsiders, who come to his plane, who mar its natural beauty.  Who usurp nature's power, and ravage the balance he fights to maintain.

His eyes narrowing with hate, he begins his divine incantations, the words themselves a command to Rex to take his place beside his master.

OOC:  Cast _Magic Fang_ on Rex, then order Rex to attack.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 7, 2005)

Letting out a small "eep" as Kayris transforms Broddy casts mirror image on himself and mentally remembers the name Malifustal, if he survives this encounter it could come in handy at a later time.

ooc: I wouldn't really say that Broddy's reaction was negative. Although he does believe in the gods and divine things this "encounter" seemed odd for various reasons... 
1) why guard a one way portal?
2) Even if it wasn't one way and a demon could come through, what would the group do about it? 
3) What exactly was around that they had to guard it from? Grimlocks are a challenge for us but for a Celestial that can go into abyss and back they wouldn't even be worth the time to kill them and if there was something more powerfull that could challenge them wouldn't it be way to powerfull for us?
4) Why were the Grimlocks guarding the doors? 
5) Why didn't the "angel" kill the grimlocks guarding the door.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2005)

ooc: 
Is teleri still under the charm spell?


----------



## Majin (Mar 8, 2005)

OoC: No, Teleri can come out from under the spell. The sight of seeing Malifustal's true form has shown her the truth of the situation. Malifustal was too frustrated with her attempts to get the party agreeable (she never really thought she had a chance anyway  ) that she threw the advantage of having two willing "pets" away.   Will wait for Verbatim's post, and to get combat actions from Dhes to post combat. I have his for Lamentation already, but did not manage to get Shackled so that one will have to wait a bit longer. 

Edit: Mimic - I tried replying to your e-mail but the daemon bounced it back. Hopefully it will go through on the retry. If you haven't recieved something by me is there another address I can reach you at?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 8, 2005)

StormArmour already in hand, Teleri whirls around and foreward, the charm broken as soon as the demon reveals it's true form.

"AIE!" She shouts, moving in with StormArmor "In the name of Sehanine Moonbow _BACK _ to the depths that you came from Malifustal!" she shouts, her voice surprisingly deep with determination and far more firm than she felt.

_*Time to pay the piper and hope for a good song.*_ Teleri shouts to StormArmour, knowing quite well that she may die from the encounter, but seeing no other options. _*Let's teach this bitch some manners!*_

"Sarlis, Ayden try to turn this bitch!" Teleri shouts to the priest, figuring that they'd have a better shot of it than she would.

ooc:
Almost decided to do a turn attempt here, but decided that it wouldn't work on this girl. So Teleri is going to do a bit of a different kind of turn attempt. With good old-fashioned, enchanted mithral.  

If she can, Teleri will try to push the critter into the portal and hopes the others will get the same idea.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 8, 2005)

OOC Sorry I started my previous post before you posted yours Majin. I didn't check after so I miss that she attacked us. 

Teleri I doubt that with one level of turn undead Sarlis can do much against this creature. 

IC: Knowing very well that his faith isn't powerfull enough to repel such a monster Sarlis steps back. _"After that how am I supposed to convince them that sometimes you simply have to trust blindly your faith, tell me Lathander?_

Sarlis grabs his bow and shoots at the creature.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 8, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Edit: Mimic - I tried replying to your e-mail but the daemon bounced it back. Hopefully it will go through on the retry. If you haven't recieved something by me is there another address I can reach you at?




It would seem that your not the only one that can't get through. Try this one, gdmarsh AT shaw DOT ca (home address)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2005)

*Ayden Wyvernspur, fallen priest?*

In the span of a heartbeat, Ayden's mind became his own once more and he remembered everything.

_~After I left the others, I felt drawn to return to the surface almost as if something was pulling me physically that way. Reaching the forest level, I looked around and saw movement out of the corner of my eye. I spun around to face it and there she was, bloody maw moving quickly and her hands waving in front of her. I could feel the gathering energy of a spell in the air, but thought if I could break her concentration, the spell would be lost. I pulled my hammer and charged, but suddenly the demon disappeared and an angel stood in its place. I felt foolish for even thinking of attacking her, and lowered my eyes and begged for forgiveness. When the angel spoke of needing me to do her a great favor, I could not deny her. She used me, and my weakness might very well cost us our lives.~_

While lost in his own thoughts, his companions had quickly formed a protective semi-circle around him and when he became aware of his surroundings once more, it was to hear Teleri screaming for him and Sarlis to try to turn her.

_~Malifustal may truly be evil incarnate, but nothing the saurials taught me spoke of turning a flesh and blood creature.~_

Cursing himself for casting his two strongest spells against the basilisk, Ayden looked at his friends and began chanting quickly as he reached for Sarlis' quiver. While he would have preferred to cast this spell on Calenthang's finely crafted longsword, Ayden did not want to distract the elvish swordsman.

*"May the blessings of Finder guide your path."*

As he touched the arrows, Ayden felt a pulse rush through his hands and saw the arrows glowing faintly.

_ooc: Cast align weapon (Good) on the arrows. Sorry Hippocrates, but that is the downfall of you having a high initiative roll and me going last.._


----------



## kirinke (Mar 9, 2005)

Teleri turned to the fell creature, gray eyes turning bright silver with sheer hatred as she moved in to attack. "The Abyss that may lead to, perhaps you'd like to rejoin your fellows in truth!" she snarled visciously, furious at being snow-balled by this creature.

_*StormArmour if the portal is a one-way passage like she said, we have to push her in. It's the only way we're going to survive this!*_ she told the sword, desperation colouring her mind-speech.

"You WILL NOT take any more victims." she said, her voice icy cold as she mastered her anger and hate, refusing to go down the path of the beserker, knowing in that way lies true madness.

_*I will not strike in uncontrolled anger and hate. I won't give this thing the pleasure.*_ she thought, eyes dulling to steel-gray as she turned her anger into something more controlled and far more deadly. She swung the sword at the creature, focusing all of her will behind the strike.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 9, 2005)

Darkmaster said:
			
		

> OOC I wonder why everybody is so negative about that angel, I myself got caught up in not trusting her. But from what I can read in the IC thread there is no clear signs for most of the players not to beleive her.




OOC: Negative? Since when Sielwoodan trust someone on sight? He doesn't even trust Sarlis, and trust barely Broddy and Dunstand.    

"Sorry for you, friend Ayden" are the only words that get out of SIelwoodan mouth before he let's flies his arrows (OOC: Rapid Shot)


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 9, 2005)

OOC Well ... Sielwoodan shouldn't


----------



## kirinke (Mar 10, 2005)

ooc:
Teleri is suspicious of anything too good to be true. . Also, she has a high degree of intuition when it comes to identifying potential BBEG's (that high wisdom can be a blessing and a curse. ) and besides, Kayris rubbed her the wrong way first time they met. Insta dislike. Me thinks that demon-girl is possibly a half-fiend. That's my guess anyway. Or prayer.


----------



## Majin (Mar 12, 2005)

OoC: Sorry for the long wait guys, but still not luck with getting Dhes back on the boards. Something seems to be kicking him out each time he tries to load the page. We've tried everything and can't seem to figure it out. Perhaps it has something to do with the indexing of the site that crashed last week? Until that goes through (unless it already has) we'll have to wait and see. Maybe that will fix his problems.

~

Drogo casts his spell on Rex and orders him to attack the fiend Malifustal. Rex leaps at her, but is easily batted away by the abomination. Calenthang and Sielwoodan are met with similar luck, as their sword swings and arrow shots are deflected by the creature. Watching the fight before him, Broddy mutters the incantation to his spell, creating illusionary images around himself. Sarlis' arrow shot misses its mark by a hair, quite literally, the projectile tangling in Malifustal's oily mane as she moves her head to dodge. 

Teleri charges at Malifustal, attempting to push her back, through the portal. (Bull Rush attempt) The demonspawn bares rotted, disgusting teeth, biting at Teleri's neck (AoO) as they begin to tangle, ripping into her flesh. (13 damage) A shudder wracks Teleri's body at the bite, but she manages to push the oppressive feeling away. Malifustal screeches as she is pushed back into the portal. For a moment it appears she is gone, but a clawed hand re-emerges from the portal, and then the rest of her as she steps out. (Succeed Will save against being forced through.) 

Malifustal cackles with evil glee at averting such an easy defeat. "You will pay for that one, _bitch_," she sounds, taunting Teleri's overuse of the word. At that, she side steps back away from the portal and jabs her hand forward towards Teleri, releasing four glowing balls of magical energy, magic missles, Broddy realizes, much larger than normal. The balls impact squarely in Teleri's chest, knocking her out. (20 damage) Malifustal grins wickedly at the outcome and looks to the rest of the party. "Next?"

Ayden casts his spell on the arrows as Teleri goes down, while Dunstand looks on, wide-eyed in surprise. He regains his composure quickly though, and throws a dagger at the demon, which strikes it in the throat, which only results in a laugh, as Malifustal pulls it out and tosses it aside, seemingly undamaged. 

Initiative:

Drogo - 19
Calenthang - 15
Sielwoodan - 12
Broddy - 12
Sarlis - 10
Teleri - 9
Malifustal - 8
Ayden - 6
Dunstand - 5


----------



## kirinke (Mar 12, 2005)

_*Well that was really unsuccessfull... If you can, give her a good one for me.*_  Teleri tells StormArmour disjointedly before the pain overwhelms her and she drops into unconsciousness.

ooc:
Did you guys try going through another site to get to here? Sometimes that helps.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2005)

"Teleri's idea is right... The deamon doesn't want to cross the portal. Calenthang, let's join effort and push her through the portal."

If Calenthang follow that idea, Sielwoodan will drop his bow, draw his sword and bullrush the demon-girl. If she is in the portal, Sielwoodan will delay until she show up to bullrush. If Calenthang doesn't want to follow, he will continue shooting.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 12, 2005)

"It got Teleri, let's show the creature that it won't resist the unslaught of our revenge, let's unite and destroy once and for all this creature of evil" Says Sarlis with a strong and assured voice (OOC Inspire allies +2 moral bonus on save, attack roll, ability check, skill checks and weapon damage roll last 2 rounds)

Sarlis will pick up one of his newly enchanted arrow and fires it at the creature, while keeping the group motivated by his word.

OOC +7 Ranged, MW Composite long bow str+2, 1d8+3(+2str+1spell), 20/x3


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2005)

As Ayden finished the spell, he opened his eyes and saw Teleri's fallen body on the ground in front of him, with four small smoke trails rising from her body. Pulling his warhammer free, Ayden heard the others speaking, but for once, he had no desire to speak.

_~She has made a mockery out of me, and now one of our own has fallen. This must stop.~_

Closing in on the demonic female, Ayden waited until an opening presented itself and struck.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 12, 2005)

Had Teleri been conscious, she would have dearly loved to pop the demon a good one with the sharp edge of her sword, unfortunantly she's unconscious and enjoying a dream of laying amidst the flowers and watching the pretty blue-birds circle around her head.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for my delay, all. My brother-in-law had some XP troubles while I was visiting and celebrating my Break of Spring.
Verbatim - I think Hippocrates was a physician... Hippocrachus, however, was a hero of Ares  

Having come across plenty of demons and evil outsiders in the Cormanthor forest, Calenthang assumes his inability to injure the creature might be due to his lack of magical capabilities.
_Besides, that blade is being wasted on the worthless fallen priestess,_ he thinks to himself bitterly. _Typical._
He reaches out with his thoughts to find the intelligent blade's attention. _Dwarf Blade! Lend me your aide for this battle and I will do Your Majesty justice!_
He continues to circle around Malifustal, attempting to attack, and prepares to grab-up the sword if it will have him.
He ignores Sielwoodan's plans. The creature's Material avatar should suffer for deceiving them.

OOC: Sorry, Kirinke. If the only way Calenthang can do any real harm is by using Teleri's sword, he's gonna go for it. The added spite is just for flavor. It probably doesn't want anything to do with him anyway.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2005)

Ooc
Probably right and the sword might agree with him, but StormArmor probably isn't going to let you forget insulting Teleri. I mean, it would be along the same lines as you insulting a person's personal choice in clothing and or companions.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2005)

*Drogo Hornblower*

Drogo winces at Teleri's fall, and Dunstand's ineffectual dagger.  He feared this outsider would be resistant to mere steel.  As such, his weapons are probably useless.  He hopes his spell will allow Rex's teeth to be more effective.

Drogo dashes forward, knowing another way to help.  Using the bodies of his larger companions for cover, he attempts to grab Telleri by the feet, or whatever part of her is furthest from the demon, and pull her away a few paces.  He then kneels and casts CLW on her.  _(1d8+4)_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2005)

_"Come on think, think. You are supposed to be so smart. How do we beat this thing? I don't know enough about the planes and outsiders, I am going to have to change that if we survive this."_ Broddy thinks to himself as he watches the others engage the monster. 

Knowledge (arch & eng) +6
Knowledge (religion)      +7
Knowledge (the planes)  +6

Words come from him as his hands twist in the symbols need to bring forth the magic desired result as a bright ray of magic leaps out and attempts to strike the creature.

ooc: Scorching ray

Ranged touch +6 (+1 Weapon Focus(Ray))


----------



## Majin (Mar 14, 2005)

Drogo drags Teleri away from the fight and quickly casts a curative spell on her. (Heals 9 damage which brings her to +5) Rex snaps at Malifustal once again, biting into her exposed ankle. (9 damage) The demonspawn shrieks and turns her attention to Rex, trying to shake him loose. Teleri spends the round coming to in her prone state and getting her bearings. Seeing StormArmor on the ground where Teleri dropped it when she fell, Calenthang drops his own blade and makes a combat roll for the sword, grabbing it and bringing it to bare, quickly slashing at the distracted Malifustal's midsection. (Crit - 19 damage) A surge of satisfaction can be felt from the blade at the grievous wound inflicted. 

Sielwoodan's first arrow finds it's mark in Malifustal's shoulder but doesn't seem to get a reaction out of the creature, who's now clutching her side in anger at being wounded so. His second skitters across the ground behind her. As Broddy prepares his spell he thinks back on his teachings and planar lore. Looking at the furniture around him, devoid of color, and then at Malifustal something sparks. Then he remembers the dreams, the hauntings. Therav's peculiar actions. It all comes together for him then as he finally realizes what the party faces before them, but the knowledge does not make him any happier. Malifustal is a Night Hag from the fabled plane of Hades. Knowing this now it is of little surprise to him when the results of his spell wash over the hag with little reaction as is common with creatures immune to fire, among other things. 

Sarlis has better luck now, as his goodly aligned arrow strikes Malifustal in the chest, making her recoil from the force of the shot. (8 damage) Hate burns in the eyes of the wicked hag as she steps back and sends four more large bolts of energy spewing from her hand, directly at Calenthang this time, and growls deeply as the fighter still manages to remain erect. (21 damage) Ayden reaches the hag and swings his hammer, impacting her thigh with only a glancing blow which does no real damage. Watching the battle unfold before him, Dunstand tucks his next dagger away, knowing it useless in this situation. Thinking fast and thinking Calenthang not to mind given the circumstances he rushes towards the elven fighter. When he reaches him he doesn't stop as he skillfully draws the magical short sword from Calenthang's side. He skids to a halt at Malifustal's side and slashes between the armpit of her upraised arm, cutting deep, drawing more blood. (6 damage)

Initiative:

Drogo - 19
Calenthang - 15
Sielwoodan - 12
Broddy - 12
Sarlis - 10
Teleri - 9
Malifustal - 8
Ayden - 6
Dunstand - 5


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 14, 2005)

A little dazed from the pain left by the magic burn, Calenthang hardly notices the sheath at his side made lighter by the agile rogue. With only a little over a third of his life-force left in him and the weakness showing, he hopes his clerical friends will aid him in maintaining another hit such as that one.
He continues to fight the creature with the newly acquired StormArmor.

(OOC: Our tank is willing to take the blows, but he's useless on the floor  )


----------



## kirinke (Mar 14, 2005)

Teleri forces herself awake, pain throbbing throughout her body, bracing herself against the rough-hewn wall of the chamber, trying to remember where the hell she is and what's going on. Seeing the demonic creature, she grimaces and fumbling in her pouch she brings out a glass vial of holy water. She takes careful aim and tosses it at the creature, hoping that it will break and cause some damage. 

_*I am not going to sit by helplessly while this thing tears my friends apart.*_ she thinks grimly, though the effort of throwing the vial leaves her lightheaded with pain and she sinks to the ground, fighting the darkness shivering around the edges of her sight.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 14, 2005)

Seeing Calenthang fighting to keep his balance after withstanding one of Malifustal's magical assaults, Ayden began humming a song of healing and when he felt Finder's grace surge into him, he reached out and placed his hand on the fighter's back.

_ooc: Converting Shield of Faith for CLW_


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2005)

*Drogo*

Seeing his dog fighting effectively, and his friend Teleri back in action, Drogo turns his attention back to the battle.  Fearing his summoned animals would be no more effective than his steel, stone or wooden weapons, he decides to try something else.  Moving forward behind Calenthang, he reaches out, saying, "The strenth of our world aids you against the forces of another!"

He then casts _Bulls Strenth _ on the elf warrior.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 14, 2005)

Seeing that Ayden help will probably be temporary, Sarlis goes deep within him get Lathander strength. For a brief moment his body starts to shiver and a blast of positive energy radiates from his body, covering everybody around with a faint aura of positive energy. (spending a turn attempt to activate Sacred boost:Until the end of Sarlis next turn everybody 60ft rad receiving cure spell will get it maximised, So Ayden CLW will give 8+3 hp)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2005)

Sometimes, just sometimes knowing something isn't always a good thing.

_"So, thats a Night Hag... boy they sure are ugly."_ Is the first thought that goes through Broddy's head.

_"Ok stay on topic Broddy, its a Night Hag.... immune to fire, cold and various other spells as well as resistant to the spells its not imune to as well as physical damage, which makes me virtually useless. Maybe Teleri was right about forcing it through the portal."_

Once more words of magic escape his lips as he bends the weave to do his bidding. He spots the rogue as he releases the magical energies, hoping that this will help defeat the creature.

ooc: Enlarge person

"It's a Night Hag. Force it through the portal."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 14, 2005)

OOC: Can Broddy close the portal?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2005)

Sielwoodan drop his bow and draw his sword before he try himself to Bullrush the creature into the portal, hoping he won't end like Teleri...


----------



## Majin (Mar 15, 2005)

Drogo casts his augmentation spell on Calenthang, imbuing the elven fighter with tremendous strength. Bolstered by the new spell and the momentum gained on the night hag, Calenthang slashes again at Malifustal, right at her midsection again, slicing the arm she has guarding it clean off! (Crit - 19 damage) Malifustal screams in agony at the loss of her arm and begins looking around wildly, as if for an escape. 

Seeing his chance, Sielwoodan attempts to give the hag her wish as he runs up to her, intent on pushing her through the portal. She bites at him as he comes into contact with her, but misses as the agile ranger twists out of her reach. Trying to push her back, the two struggle for a time before Malifustal screams once more, this time out of frustration as she pushes him back. Broddy begins working on his enlargement spell as Sarlis activates his divine ability. 

Teleri's vial of holy water is caught in mid-air by the night hag with her remaining hand. She stares at the party, her eyes red hot burning coals as she crushes the vial in her hand, allowing the divine liquid to burn her and run down her arm, smoke trails rising around it as it eats through her flesh. (6 damage) "You are quite a resourceful bunch I'll give you that!" she spits. "You may have bested me this day, in the waking world, but the dream world is where I rule! Sleep lightly, children," she grins wickedly. With that, she bolts for the portal, diving through, back into her realm.

OoC - Congrats guys. Level up time.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

Sarlis will cast a CMW (converting the aid spell) on Calenthang (+19hp)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 15, 2005)

As the hag lept through the portal, Ayden quickly hummed the notes to his healing spell and placed his hands on Calenthang allowing Finder's magic to heal his wounds.

As Sarlis invoked the Morninglord's blessing as well, Ayden turned and drew the slender wand of healing and placed it on Teleri's arm and after allowing it to heal her as well, Ayden turned and spoke to all of them in the room.

"I owe all of you an apology for my actions, as I allowed the creature to twist me into nothing more than a puppet. I am truly sorry my friends."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 15, 2005)

"Bah!" Calenthang yells in reply to Ayden uproariously, his magical strength and returned life-force putting him in a humor not unlike a happy drunken dwarf. He then looks down at the sword in his hand suspiciously.
"My thanks, friend Teleri," he says to the priestess as he returns the blade to its rightful wielder tentatively.
"We do not blame you for allowing us this opportunity to rid the forest of evil," he says, addressing Ayden once more with more composure.

(OOC: DING!  )


----------



## kirinke (Mar 15, 2005)

Teleri stood up, swaying slightly as the healing took effect, restoring her strength and health. "Don't blame yourself. The creature did the same to me too." she grimaced.

"As soon as we're topside, I'm definantly going to look into ways to try to fight those charm spells. Any kind of advantage would be better than simply caving into whatever your opponent wants." She said, looking at Calenthang, who handed the sword back to her.

"I see you two managed to cut that thing a new smile after all," she said with a grin, taking the sword back, cleaning it and slipping it into her sword-sheath. "Thanks," her grin faded as she looked at the portal. "We need to tell the Mellorn about this. Maybe they have a priest or magic-user strong enough to close this down."

ooc:
Whoot! level up!
pity we didn't get to kill the hag.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 15, 2005)

As his friends dismissed his apology as unnecessary, Ayden still felt shame and anger at himself for allowing it to happen. As Teleri mentioned finding a talisman to help protect her, Ayden could understand the priestess' worry.

_~It hasn't been easy on her thus far...~_

Looking around at the room and slowly putting all the pieces together in his head, Ayden slid the wand back into his cloak pocket and began examining the room further.

"This has all of the architecture of a temple of some sort, but to whom I do not know. However, unless this was merely used as an exit cell, there has to be more to this place. Shall we press on and seek to find out all we can, or do you all wish to return to the surface and speak to the elves?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 15, 2005)

"Yea, I wouldn't let it bother you too much," Broddy says as he walks over to investigate the portal closer. "None of us saw through her disguse until she let us..." He puts his hand next to the portal, making sure not to actually touch it.

"My, my, this is fascinating. I wonder if it is really connected to the plane of Hades and if its truely only one way... Do you think those obelisks are connected to her... possibly warded as to keep her confined down here... I wonder how long she has been down here, its surprising that the elves haven't tried to destroy her, perhaps they tried and couldn't do it... That would explain why they didn't want to talk about it... Although if she had a portal why wouldn't she use it, unless of course it is one way and she didn't want to go back. I would have to assume this plane is much more pleasant then Hades, or it is possible that she was cast out for some reason. Either way it would be safe to reason that she has been here for some time and more then likely has quite the treasure horde."

Broddy will continue to mutter to himself as he searches the area


ooc: Is the level gain immediate or do we have to train? Oh and be on the look out for an email


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

*Drogo*

"This is disturbing.  We have not beaten this creature.  Broddy.  Do you know about her kind?  What can she do to us in our sleep?"

"In any case, let's keep investigating down here.  No point turning around now.  We're still fairly strong, and we need to clear this place out before she can return and organize."

Drogo then lays a hand on Ayden's shoulder (or arm, perhaps).  "Don't blame yourself, but at the same time, it is important to remember your own vunerablilties.  Do not assume your perceptions are always correct."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Ayden looked down at the druid and nodded his head in thanks.

"Aye Master Drogo, it seems that the Wyvernspur curse does run through these veins. I truly wanted to believe my Uncle had given me a sign, and in that weakness her magic took hold."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 16, 2005)

Calenthang agrees with the sprightly Drogo's take on continuing to explore if there is anything left to explore. The longer they remain underground, the more evil that can be undermined and uprooted.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

Teleri smiled at Ayden. "My friend, your uncle did give you a sign as concrete as any visitation. His songs run through you to aid others, his call is in your heart and voice. What other signs of approval do you need?" she asked quietly. 

"If he was displeased with you, he would let you know. As he has not, I suspect that he is at the very least satisfied." she said.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

As the others agreed on exploring this place fully, Ayden began searching the room looking for doors or anything that might explain what the hag was doing here, or who the temple belonged to.


----------



## Majin (Mar 16, 2005)

OoC: 3 charges were used on the wand to bring her back up to full. 

~

Only one place further to go is inside the ruins of the hollowed out building near the portal. It is split into 2 large rooms with half a wall between them. The left half contains only a simple wooden bedframe, a writing table with chair, several empty bookcases, and a large metal chest.

The other half is crowded with ancient remains of furniture; a small cot, a bureau, a writing table, and dozens of old braziers, candelabras, lecterns, and other priestly implements.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2005)

"Hmmm? Oh yes, the Night Hag. Nasty creatures, pretty evil as we have seen. Immune to fire, cold and various other effect as well as resistant to spells and physical harm. They reside on the plane of Hades but can be found on most evil aligned planes. They don't regenerate... at least they don't normally, this one seemed unique. Her, well its really, magic missles were more powerfull then normal... Anyways from what I understand Night Hags can become ethereal and enter the dreams of people, tormenting them until they wake up in the morning. I suspect thats what happened to the shop keeper."

Broody bends over slightly as he picks up the Night Hag's severed arm. "Anyone want this?" Assuming that no one wants it he will take his dagger and cut the hand off at the wrist, wrap it up in some cloth and place it carefully in his pack. As he does this he continues to talk.

"Just to let everyone know I am almost out of spells, I have a few cantrips left but thats it. I will need a good sleep and a few hours to refresh them.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

*Drogo*

"This hag has been successful, it appears, in raiding and killing.  She may possess some treasure."  Drogo then casts detect magic, hoping to cover both rooms.  His Spellcraft is low (+1), but at least they'll know what to keep.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 16, 2005)

Calenthang will go around and move any of the things blocking the party from collecting the wanted items.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

As Broddy went to pick the arm of the hag up, Ayden nodded his head in acceptance of the gnome taking it.

"I would recommend us collecting the gear of the fallen grimlocks as well on our way out. There should be room in the bag for it, and it as well as the hand should show the elves what was lurking under their gaze."

Walking into the room filled with the religious paraphernalia, Ayden began examining it looking for any obvious religious markings, as well as some more obscure signs that might be engraved on the items seeking to find any clue as to whom this church once served.

_~Of course there is no telling how long that hag had been here and she could have very easily corrupted the church from within, as she almost did with me...~_

Once he was done examining the various items, Ayden began to go through the desk looking to see if there were any papers left behind that time had not ravaged.

[sblock]ooc: Knowledge (religion) check +17 (taking 10), Search +12 (taking 10) since we are not rushing through here.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

Teleri looks at Brody as he wraps up the hand. "Be careful with it Brody, such things can do great harm to the idly curious and can corrupt you if you use the wrong spell on it. I would suggest that you only use it to bind the creature from harm, once you gain enough power to do so." she warns and wanders over to the chest, examining it closely. 

"Dunstand? I don't know much about locks or traps, could you take a look at this?" she asks the theif politely.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Teleri looks at Brody as he wraps up the hand. "Be careful with it Broddy, such things can do great harm to the idly curious and can corrupt you if you use the wrong spell on it.




"Really? That would be fascinating." He says as his face lighting up with joy as he re-examines the Hag's hand, poking it a few times with his dagger to see if it would move. Once the hand is bundled and placed in his pack he will  go over and see if he can help the others.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 17, 2005)

Teleri sighed, praying for patience. _*I had forgotten how difficult it was for someone to convince him that something was dangerous.*_ She shook her head. _*Now I know how StormArmour feels when she's trying to whap me upside the head for doing something or saying something stupid.*_

"Like trying to stop a flood with a teaspoon you are," she told Broddy with a smile.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2005)

That's what makes it so much fun." He replies with a mischievious grin. He comes up to her and studies the chest she is standing infront of. "So, what do you think is inside it?"


----------



## Majin (Mar 17, 2005)

Ayden finds no discerning religious symbols on any of the furniture and items he examines. Although he does find a small laquered offering box tucked away in a dark rubble-filled corner. The box itself appears finely crafted and valuable and when opened contains quite a pile of coins. (30 pp, 620 gp, 120 sp) Nestled withing the coins is a large pearl, which glows when Drogo casts his magic detection spell. A large glow seeps through the cracks of the large chest on the other side of the room as well.

Dunstand finds and manages to disarm a rather nasty trap set on the large chest. Picking the lock he quickly lifts the lid to peer at the treasures within. Inside is a large book, closed with a golden clasp, a spellbook, Broddy realizes by the runes etched on the cover. Besides that, the chest contains a potion, a scroll, heavy steel shield, scimitar, circlet, and an amulet, all of which are glowing as magical.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Wow.  Quite a find.  Where did we leave Madam Grundy, anyway?   Is she with the Mellorn?  She used to identify this stuff for us.  Brody, do you have that spell?  Some of this we can use to compensate her victims, if we can identify some, but the rest we must use, for surely we will see her again.  In any case, let's head back for the fair.  I want to go after Chasity and Andreas as soon as possible."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 17, 2005)

Sighing in frustration at his inability to recognize anything among the religious relics, Ayden opened the magical bag and placed several of the pieces inside of it. While he was growing in his abilities, he hoped that some of the senior priests in the Lost Vale could cast a spell which revealed to them the history of the item. It was long shot, but Ayden was quickly learning that sometimes the long shot was the only one you truly had.

When the pearl in the offering box began to glow, Ayden pulled it from among the coins and examined it for a moment. While it appeared to be little more than a fine gem, Ayden wondered what enchantment could be locked within it.

_~Perhaps Master Broddy could inform us in time...~_

As Dunstand managed to unlock the chest, Ayden watched as he slowly began lifting the items out of the chest and setting them before them. Once again, Ayden felt his frustration growing with the knowledge that to collect a horde such as this, the hag must have been here for quite a while.

_~When we return to the fresh light of day, I will have words with the Mellorn..~_

As Drogo mentioned asking Madam Grundy to identify the items for them, Ayden wondered if that truly was a good idea. The old woman had risked much and traveled far to tell them of Andreas and Chasity's kidnapping and Ayden did not want the elder to feel as if she was merely a pawn to them.

"Perhaps it might be best to seek a different means to discover their enchantments Master Drogo. We do have the coins of our own, as well as the fine gear the grimlocks carried. Perhaps Master Broddy could purchase the required scrolls from the merchants, as Mother Grundy has been through much of late, and I would not see her strength fail her due to our further taxing her."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

Sarlis stays silent observing the others. 
_"The shield could be useful"_

He then turns towards Ayden as he starts putting the objects in the bag. "Before you put all that in the bag I would like to try the amulet and the circlet, I might be able to figure out what it does"

If Ayden lends him the two object he first put them on him. And try to judge if the object provides any obvious improvement. If he can't detect anything he will walk about 30 feets away from the others and starts to play with them trying various incantation and action hoping to activate the objects. 

[sblock]First he will try to see if they have any obvious effect like raising ability score then he will try to activate them blindly UMD +13 DC25 potential mishaps if he rolls 1[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Handing Sarlis the items he requested, Ayden watched his fellow priest with a slight look of confusion. While he considered himself well versed in most things dealing with the divine nature of magic, pure arcane spells were a complete mystery to him.

_~Perhaps the Morninglord has began to encourage his priests to study both fields, similar to Azuth and Mystra...~_


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

Teleri wracks her brain, trying to remember something important about night-hags. _*There's something... Something about an amulet. Darn it. What could it be?*_ Teleri frowned, frustrated.

"Um, I seem to remember something about an amulet of some sort that night-hags carried. It helped them in some way, I'm not sure...." she shook her head, the information just beyond the tip of her tongue. 



[sblock]first use of spoiler! and +1 Knowledge history, +3 Knowledge religion, +2 Knowledge planes to try to remember the amulet night-hags carry to help them go ethereal and such like. Oh and Teleri probably needs a sheild too. Maybe not the nice magical one, but a maybe one of good darkwood perhaps?[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 18, 2005)

Calenthang stands around trying to remain inconspicuous while the others use their magical abilities to determine the properties of the newly-acquired items.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2005)

He knew that other people were talking, even mentioning his name but he couldn't pry his eyes way from the book. He did notice the other magical items of course, they were interesting for sure but here was potentially some information that has been lost for possibly hundreds of years  and a spell book no less, who knows what it might contain.

He reaches out but stops just short of touching it, most wizards guarded thier spells books... warning the others way he studies the books looking for any arcane traps that might be on it.

[sblock] Knowledge (arcana) +10 Spellcraft +12 [/sblock]

If he can dectect no traps he will pick up the book and open it


----------



## Majin (Mar 18, 2005)

Donning the thick golden circlet atop his head, Sarlis immediately feels more confident in himself and his abilities. Insights into new forms of diplomatic discussions and debate skills flood through his mind. In turn, wearing the amulet he feels a tightening in his skin. It does not look any different but he can tell it is tougher than before.

Teleri does not recall anything about night hags or their possessions. 

Not detecting any traps on the book, Broddy opens it up to peer at it's pages. Just as soon as it's spine is cracked though a tremendous light flashes up through the book. Broddy is rooting on the spot, and cannot turn away. His eyes grow wide, drinking in the light and just as suddenly the light is gone. The gnome thinks for a moment that he has gone blind, but gradually his vision returns. One thing he realizes though, is that he has some memory of a new knowledge. Something almost alien to him but powerful. He has the ability to close Malifustal's portal stuck right in his mind, as if placed there by some unseen entity.

OoC: DarkMaster does have a point Kirinke. We have talked about this before. You really should be more careful on what you assume Teleri can do or know.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 18, 2005)

Seeing Broddy's unnerving scene, Calenthang rushes over to the gnome and lends a hand to steady him.
"Are you alright, friend Broddy?" he asks, genuinely concerned.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Joining Calenthang at the gnome's side, Ayden feared that Broddy had triggered one last surprise left by the hag.

_~Uncle if it be thy will, let him be alright...~_

"What caused the light? Can you see us Master Broddy?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

Teleri sighs in frustration, unable to remember what it was about the amulet. _*Ah well. I suspect it isn't that important anyway.*_ Her head jerks up as a white light flashes in the room, centered around Broddy.

"BRODY!" she shouts in concern, running over to him. "Blasted mother of mucking fire-toads!" she curses at seeing his dazed expression. "Brody? Are you alright?"



[sblock]No prob. I figured she wouldn't know exactly what it was, but her little bit of education would have probably at least touched upon it. So, i guess she forgot about that little bit of estoric knowledge.    [/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Mar 19, 2005)

"Well that was unexpected..." Passes quickly through his mind as the light springs forth from the book literally filling his senses until nothing exists but the blinding white light.

The next thing he can tell is he is surrounded by his friends and they all have very concerned looks on their faces. "Wow, I'm going to be seeing spots for a week." He remarks weakly, blinking his eyes rapidly trying to adjust them to the light in the area.

He turns wobbily and stumbles slightly as he starts back towards the portal, gathering strength as he goes. "I know how to close it... I can close the portal. We must hurry I don't know how long this knowledge will remain."

Once he gets back to the portal, he will once again warn his friends to stay away. When they are far enough he will begin the ritual to close it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2005)

Following Broddy with his weapon drawn should this be an elaborate trap, Ayden gives the gnomish mage room, but stays alert all the same.

_~Uncle, watch over him and whatever he is preparing to do...~_


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

Alinis draws StormArmour and stands behind Broddy, giving the mage plenty of room to work. She bites her lip, seeing her friend sway as if in shock. _*I can't protect him all the time. He's a full grown gnome and equally capable of getting out of the trouble he gets himself into. At least most of the time.*_ she thought, not buying the self-delusion for a minute. 

_*Comforting words only. I know.*_ She thinks to StormArmour and stands ready.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Sarlis who is still concentrated with the two objects doesn't really notice the flash of light until it's too late. He quickly moves back near the gnome.

seeing that everything seems fine, he gives the amulet to the elven fighter. "Noble warrior, I beleive this amulet could be of great use to you, it strengthen your natural resistance and increases it's stamina"

He turns towards the other. "The circlet on the other hand seems to improve intellectual capability, as for which aspect of intelligence I can't really tell"

[sblock]I am not sure if it improves Charisma or intelligence from the description[/sblock]

"I don't know how you split the spoil of war in your group and wouldn't want to interfere with your traditions."

Sarlis removes the circlet from his head and hand it over to Ayden. He then grab his weapon and waits for the gnome to close the portal.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2005)

Taking the amulet almost absently, Ayden quickly placed it inside the bag at his waist and resumed standing guard near Broddy.

_~There will be time to discuss these things if he is able to close the portal...~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 19, 2005)

Calenthang looks at the amulet proffered up to him and looks at the amulet around his neck.
"Friend Sarlis, perhaps this adornment could be put to better use by someone of us else?" he says, putting his hand out dismissively.

[sblock]Since Calenthang won't ask for it, I will: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

[sblock]We'll probably discuss it when everyone is safe and sound topside.[/sblock]

"Calenthang, we need to get this stuff identified before we actually use it. If that hag-creature is as evil as she appears, she may have actually booby-trapped some of this stuff with delayed curses." 

Teleri warns, keeping an eye on Broddy. "If such a thing is possible anyway. I'd be wary of anything taken out of this place at least at first." She glances at Sarlis. "No offense my friend." she adds hastily.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 19, 2005)

_"Why does she think I would be offended by her opinion, If you too scared to use the stuff don't use it."_

"Of course her equipment must be booby-trapped such that when she wants to use it, it blows in her face. What a good idea, I guess I should booby-trap my armor so that no-one even myself can use it" answers back Sarlis quietly but loudly enough for the elf to understand. All can see a large arrogant smile in his face.

_"Obviously that one lacks confidence in herself. Curses, pfff, If she beleived more in herself and in her inner strength she wouldn't be scared of getting her mind corrupted by magic."_

Sarlis refocus his mind on the gnome, resheating his heavy mace and taking his bow, on the lookout for anything that could potentially disturb him while he closes the portal.

Sarlis takes an arrow an keep his bow partially tensed

[sblock] spot/listen +10, ready action to shoot at anything disturbing the gnome[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

Teleri smiled grimly back at him. "Perhaps she did not intend to use this stuff, has that occured to you? She was obviously strong enough to nearly wipe the floor with us, why would she need these?" she asked coolly, waving to the loot. 

"Use your brain my friend. Otherwise something may take it off at an unopportune time." she said with that same, cool smile. "There will always be something stronger and meaner than you and you should never, ever take things at face value."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Sarlis focused on the gnome, filtering out the perpetual negative comment that comes out from the young priestress. 

_"She reminds me my mom, put your coat on you are going to get cold, don't climb that tree it's dangerous, don't try this, don't try that you gonna get yourself hurt. Negativism, negativism all the time, If I would have listen to all she said I would be a poor unskilled men, living at home with her and scared of everything in the world."_

Not even looking at her, keeping his focus on the old gnome, in a powerful, clear and calm voice he adds. "The greater the risk, the greater the reward".


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

Teleri smiled. "True," she grinned again. "But then again, you must weigh the risk verses the reward." she chuckled. "Oft-times that which is cloaked in pleasant colours hides a hidden poison. The trick is learning to detect such traps before they can strike at you."

She looked at Sarlis. "A cautious fighter lives to retirement. A brave and cautious fighter has enough assets to enjoy said retirement." she said with a cheeky smile. "At least, that's what my father always said. "But then, he also said that he never met an ale he didn't like." she shrugged.

_*That one's going to get himself in trouble if he doesn't watch it. Though I suspect the first near death injury will help wipe that 'nothing can hurt me' attitude right out.*_ she told StormArmour with an inward grin. _*At least, that's what happened to me the first time something stuck an arrow in me. He probably thinks that just because he's a priest, people will automatically listen to him. Not always the case. But then, what he says does have some merit.*_


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 20, 2005)

Calenthang clasps the bridge of his nose in annoyance at Teleri's continual delusions of being a wise fighter.
_The pointy end goes in first, hur hur_, he thinks to himself bemusedly, walking out of earshot of the priestess; which is far, being an elf.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 20, 2005)

_"The wise knows when to shut up. Now is not the time to argue and have a philosophical discussion, now is the time to fight, take descision and act. Obviously her obstination in having the last word seems her only way to boost her meager self esteem. So if that can help her and save our ears, I will shut up"_

Sarlis doesn't answer a word this time. Keeping his attention on the portal's surrounding.

[sblock]Ready action to shoot anything threathening the gnome. Spot/listen +10[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 20, 2005)

_*Well, that certainly went well.*_ She thought. _*Not.*_ she added to the tagline and grinned to herself as Calenthang moved away, obviously trying to get away from her chatter. 

_*I think I'm going to get him a pair of earplugs, to use whenever me, Ayden and now Sarlis get involved in a discussion. Philophosy probably doesn't agree with him too much. I'll sneak them into his backpack when he's sleeping.*_ she thought with an inward chuckle. _*I haven't pulled a joke on somebody in ages. It twill be fun.*_

[sblock]Teleri is also ready to defend Broddy with StormArmour. I figure that bows probably aren't going to be much good. She's also going to be ready to drag him out of the way once he closes the portal, if it is in truth a way to close it. +4 Spot/Listen. Not that great, but she's still game.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Mar 20, 2005)

Broddy steps up to the portal and goes through the motions emblazoned in his mind as if having practiced them for years. Magical energy begins to coalesce around the portal, enveloping it. After a few moments the portal is gone, but so is any knowledge Broddy had of knowing the spell. Confused by this the gnome opens the book and and flips the pages madly until he comes to the point where the book had opened up. Runes indecipherable are rest on the page now, runes and magical symbols alien to him. He knows the spell he just cast is written out on the pages before him, as well as many other strange spells, but for the life of him, he just cannot decode the script. Perhaps further study would help. a voice speaks in his mind. Startled he looks around, trying to find the source, but just as fast the presence is gone.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 20, 2005)

Seeing the gnome's success, Calenthang rejoins the group, offering Broddy praise for his efforts.


----------



## Dhes (Mar 20, 2005)

Dunstand stops holding his breath as he sees the portal close. Putting a hand on Broddy’s shoulder, “You are really full of surprises master gnome.”  
Letting the readied dagger slide back up his sleeve. “She won’t be bothering anyone’s dreams any time soon.” “Kind of a shame really”  he adds quietly to himself, flashing an amused grin. 

Tugging the sword from behind his belt he hands it back to Calenthang, “Thank you for lending me your sword, sorry I didn’t ask before taking it but all things considered, I didn’t think you would mind.”  

ooc: 
Updated the loot list.
- subtracted 3 charges from the wand it now has 29 left.
- Added 33 pp, 620 gp and 120 sp   
- Large pearl (magical, unidentified)
- Finely crafted box 
- Broddy’s Book’o’Magic
- One potion (magical, unidentified)
- One scroll (magical, unidentified)
- Heavy steel shield (magical, unidentified)
- Scimitar (magical, unidentified)
- Amulet (magical, unidentified)

I don’t know if we opted to loot the Grimlock Tempe guards, if so then.
- 6 Scale mail armor’s
- 6 Large steel shields 
- 6 MW Battleaxe’s 

I placed everything not in the bag but have it on the side under “Last encounter”. I’ll organize it into everyone’s inventory / bag when we have identified and divided everything.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 20, 2005)

"Nice work Broddy," Teleri says, relieved that the portal is closed and sheathes StormArmour, now that the immediate threat is gone.

"Are you alright?" she asked again in concern. "I do not know much about portal closing, but that spell you cast had to be very powerful indeed to close such a gate." she smiled at her old friend. "I'm impressed," she told him.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 20, 2005)

Calenthang laughs as Dunstand returns the short sword to him.
"I wouldn't be in my right mind if I did, friend Dunstand," he replies, sheathing the sword.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2005)

As the portal disappeared, Ayden stared at the gnomish mage with amazement in his eyes.

"Master Broddy, that was was truly an amazing feat of skill. I was not aware you could work such spells. Is the portal truly destroyed?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 21, 2005)

Sarlis surprised that such a powerfull portal could dissapear so easily go and check for himself.

"Great work, Master Broddy."

[sblock]Sarlis will interact with the space holding the portal before. Verfying if it's invisible or covered by an illusion. spot +10, Will save +10 [/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2005)

Momentarily frustrated, Broddy shakes his shoulders and menatally agrees with the unknown voice, "definately going to have to study this book." He thinks, a smile appearing on his face at the thought of uncovering the hidden knowledge that it contained, he turns and faces his friends.

"Normally no, I wouldn't have been able to close the portal but whatever this book did, implanted the knowledge for me to use." He says with a smile. "Unfortunately, it seems I didn't retain any of it and now I can't decipher anything written on it." He says with a small sigh, holding the book close to his body. "But given some time I am sure I can unlock its secrets." He adds, his eternal optimism returning.

"So, what else did we get?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

"Well. Considering how powerful that spell must have been, perhaps the book was wise enough not to let you remember it." she grinned. "Such items generally only give you the power they think you are ready to deal with. I'd treat it with a great deal of respect, but don't let it overrule you. Remember, you are in charge of yourself and only you control your destiny. Don't let anyone or anything tell you differently."

Teleri looked at the piled loot. "We got alot of nice things. Some of them are magical, but we don't know quite what they do. Maybe we can scrolls that help identify them. If such a thing is possible?" she looked at Broddy quisically.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2005)

"Perhaps we should worry about these matters at a later time; the Mellorn deserve to know what as transpired down here, my friends," Calenthang pipes in from the back, calmly urging his companions to move on. Others are in duress.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2005)

Nodding his head in agreement with Calenthang's words, Ayden looks around once more at the ancient temple and then begins walking towards Dunstand.

"If you will guide us once more Master Dundstand, I think it is time we speak to our hosts and see what tune Finder will play for us above."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

"Right you are Ayden." Teleri grinned, but it wasn't a very nice grin. "And let's hope that the tune isn't offkey."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2005)

"We shall see Priestess, but for now, the greatest note of discord has been removed from our score. Whether the gods reinsert her melody into ours once again, only they can decide. In the meantime, Lady Chasity and Master Andreas need our assistance so let us be quick, but not wasteful with our actions."

While Ayden waited for Dunstand to gather his belongings, he turned to face the Morninglord's chosen.

"Brother Sarlis, while I do not wish to seem ungrateful for the assistance you have given us, I am sorry to say that we will not be staying among the Mellorn long. We will gladly escort you to the surface, and my thanks go to both you and the Radiant One for your assistance, but once our business with the elves is concluded, we ride for Twilight Hollow where we hope to rescue two of our companions from the White Brotherhood. As a priest, I pray that Finder will move their hearts with his song and no further blood will be shed, but as a man, I fear that the resolution will not be a peaceful one."

Looking down at the bag at his waist, Ayden handed it to Broddy.

"Master Broddy, take this and see if there are hedge wizards who seek fast coin for simple work. Identify what you can, and buy any spells that you may need. However, before you do so, Master Sarlis has first choice among the items once their enchantments have been unlocked. We will not be known as ones who short those who stand beside us in battle."

As the gnomish mage took the bag, Ayden looked at the others and felt a heavy hand settle on him once more.

"I have never asked any of you in the short time we have known each other to go where I would not tred personally, and I will not start now. I do not know whether Tymora or Beshaba holds our friends in their grasp, but either way, I will find out. If there are provisions you desire, find them and quickly and spare not a thought of coin, as Finder has blessed us in that manner. I will speak to the Mellorn leaders, and once I have, we leave to rescue our friends."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

"I will go with you to Twilight hollow. No organization has any right to hunt innocents down. Whoever they are, they must answer for their crimes," she looked uncharacteristically grim and serious. For once, you see the uncompromising priestess and stubborn fighter under the light-hearted mask she usually wears. 

"I do not abandon my friends when the gates of hades open wide and grin at me." she smiled again, but it was a grim smile, of one who means exactly what she says.


----------



## Majin (Mar 22, 2005)

Sarlis moves a hand around the position the portal once stood but feels nothing. It appears that the portal really has been closed.

~

Here are the ID'ed items (100 gp to ID each)

Potion of Eagle's Splendor
Scroll of Daze Monster
+1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection
+1 Scimitar - Bane of Monstrous Humanoids
Circlet of Persuasion
Amulet of Natural Armor +2
Pearl of Power (1st-Level)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo smiles as his new weapon is identified.  "This weapon will serve me well.  But I feel very restless.  I regret the delays we have already taken before setting out in search of our friends.  We must leave first thing in the morning."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2005)

"If we are to hurry, friend Drogo, then we need to contact the Mellorn and friend Therav about what has happened. If it is alright, I would like to speak with the Mellorn first."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2005)

Broddy happily takes the bag to have the items identified and the thought of new spells heightened his mood although he was curious as to why Ayden would even have to ask if anyone wanted to go with him. Considering how much fun he was having (and assumed the others were as well,) there was just no way he wasn't going.

Broddy carefully packs his new spell book into his pack eager to get the chance to start deciphering it.

[sblock] I am not sure how long the party wants to stay, but if Broddy is going to scribe new spells into his book and make the cloak of resistance for Teleri it will take about a week, depending of course how many spells he gets.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2005)

[sblock]
Tenative wishlist for Teleri (shopping spree)
Elvish chainmail + Darkwood shield or
Mithril chain shirt + DarkWood shield or
MW chain shirt + Darkwood shield.
[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 23, 2005)

Sarlis turns towards the priest of Finder. He looks at him with a joyfull smile. "Don't really have a place to go myself. I could return to my temple or if you don't mind I could join you and enjoy the ride while it last.

I never had so much fun!!!

When Ayden asks which objects he wants he settles for the circlet. 

[sblock]He would also appreciate having his bow enchanted, but could wait for now. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 23, 2005)

Teleri grins at Sarlis. "Welcome to our band of crazy do-gooders then. I hope you survive the experience sanity intact," she says, slapping his shoulder in a friendly manner.

[sblock] Teleri will settle for either the enchanted leathers if they have a better AC bonus than her own studded leather. Or the Amulet of natural Armor.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Mar 23, 2005)

OoC: I had actually forgotten about the magic leather, figuring it was ID'ed long ago when you received it in the naga's well, but looking at Dan's list, apparently it never was. (It's +1)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 23, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Let us spend another day or two here, if it better prepares us for our task ahead, which promisses to be a difficult one.  But grow increasingly restless as to the fate of our friends.  Have your time in the markets of the Mellorn.  I will see you at nightfall."  With that, Drogo sets off into the woods, Drogo following his silent call.

[sblock]Drogo will head into the woods for the evening to practice his new wildshape powers.  He's sensed he's finally ready for the long awaited powers given to members of his order, but he wants to test them before discussing it with the rest of the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2005)

Nodding his head in acceptance of Brother Sarlis' wishes, Ayden followed Dunstand back through the cavern and up into the light above once more. Once above ground, the group readjusted smoothly allowing Sielwoodan's elvish eyes to scan the trail and thier surroundings as they returned to the festival.

Stopping before entering into the grounds, Ayden looked at his companions and spoke quietly and quickly to them.

"Until we know how much the Mellorn were involved with the night hag and her minions, speak nothing of what we have done, even to Master Therav. I do not wish to cause undo alarm to those who sell their wares, nor do I wish to penalize the Mellorn if they truly are innocent in this."

Turning to head towards the temple, Ayden heard Drogo begin speaking to the others also, but was unable to make it all out, as his mind was already churning with what to ask and say to the high priestess.

Reaching the temple, Ayden bowed in greeting and spoke to the temple guard in the musical tongue of the elves.

"I wish to have an audience with the priestess, and the matter I wish to speak of is for her ears alone."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 24, 2005)

Sarlis happy to understand what Ayden tells the guard (It frustrates him when he can't understand what people around him are saying), wonder who is this priestess and what is the matter he wish to speak to her. 

_"There is way too many priest involved in this story."_


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 24, 2005)

[sblock]OOC I forgot [/sblock]

Sarlis shook Teleri's hand vigorously. With a large smile he adds

"No grudge hold"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 24, 2005)

[sblock]
Teleri is also with Ayden and Sarlis in case anybody needs to know. Just as Ayden would have more influence in a human town, so Teleri would probably have more influence in an elven town, especially as she is a priestess of an elvish goddess.

Also, with the sale of the non-magical shields, scale mail and MW battle axes, we come to a grand total of 2696gp. For Teleri, I'm really eyeing the Mithral shirt and a darkwood shield. 
Total price would be approx 1335gp (with discount)
[/sblock]

IC
Teleri faces the guards, completely unconscious of the fact that she is still something of a mess, the fight with the night hag still very evident, even though her body was healed of the injuries. A trained fighter would be able to tell that she probably came to near death, considering how damaged her clothes must look (burnt, dried blood ect.).
"Please let us through," she adds politely in elven, calmly and quietly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 24, 2005)

The Mellorn's innocence not in question as far as Calenthang is concerned, he just nods his head skeptically when Ayden says not to make mention of their trials below to anyone.
"Elven ears are not so easily turned, revered Ayden,"  he adds, after the priest addresses the guard, with a smile.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2005)

A smile forming of its own accord at Calenthang's continued belief that he needed a title, Ayden turned and looked at all those who had followed him to the temple.

_~I had thought they would find much better things to do than come with me...~_

Still speaking in the elvish tongue, Ayden's smile, while warm, was tired.

"They may not be easily turned Calenthang, but I want them to know that this is not an idle matter that we come to speak of.."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 24, 2005)

"But when they do turn, tis best to duck aye?" she grinned wryly at Calenthang.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 25, 2005)

Calenthang replies to Ayden while staring at Teleri with a cocked eyebrow of inquisition, his smile changed to its usual blank determination.
"We should not judge too hastily, revered Ayden. The Mellorn have not been proven to be at fault,"  he says with diffidence, trying to ease his friend's stress.


----------



## Majin (Mar 27, 2005)

OoC: Hey guys, sorry for the delay. Spring Break grabbed me and wouldn't let go.  As for Shackled City I will whip Dan into posting his action tommorrow so I can carry combat through in there. 

Selling things: This is what you get so far. Tell me if the party wanted to sell anything else. Anything the party wants to buy is book value with a 10% discount. 

~
Masterwork Axe (Battleaxe) - 170 gp, 5 sp
6 Masterwork Battleaxes - 1,023 gp
6 Heavy Steel Shields - 66 gp
6 Scale Mail - 165 gp
4 Emeralds - 840 gp (This is if the party is selling the gems now instead of with Calenthang's contact.
3 Golden Pearls - 360 gp (Same here)
Silver Buckle with Topaz - 210 gp (And here)
Finely crafted box - 160 gp

Grand total: 2,994 gp, 5 sp 
~

~IC~

The Mellorn guards look the party up and down in silence, then one motions to another into the building, who strides quickly out of sight. Being gone for some time, finally the elf returns. "You may enter. The Doratar will hold an audience with you," he says, and turns quickly to re-enter the building, expecting you to follow. Those who do are led to a large chamber. A finely carved wooden chair sits atop a dais upon which sits a beautiful wood elf, long, silver hair, draped over crossed legs, plucking idly at a lute. Six leopards lounge around her, flanked by six guards posted at colannades arranged in a semi-circle around her on both sides. 

The elf does not take notice of the party until well after everyone has been standing before her a few uncomfortable moments. She looks up and rises from her seat, placing the well-made lute across the arms of the chair. Lightly, she clears her throat before addressing you.

"I regret to inform you that you will not be speaking with the priestess of this village, noble patrons of the fair," she adds, almost as an afterthought. "I am Doratar Aeleth Terellia. It is my duty to oversee all official matters and going-ons of the Mellorn. I do not usually grant audiences to non-members of my village, but during the time of our festival it seems appropriate to allow such instances, granted they have a good reason... I assume you _do_ have a good reason for disturbing me?"

OoC: Manz - Do you want to do anything with the Wild Shape practice in the woods? Roleplay it any, or just have it happen? Entirely up to you on how you wish to proceed with that.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 27, 2005)

_"Excuse us for wanting to save your village, what arrogance"_

Sarlis observes the area around him, quickly trying to get as familiar as possible with it. 
He carefully analyse her accent and try to cover his Chondatan accent when replying in Elven.
"Pardon our lack of politness my Lady. This is Ayden, priest of Finder, he is the bearer of a message of great importance for your community. My name is Sarlis, I am a traveller hoping to bring happiness and hope where ever I go. 

I couldn't help notice the fine instrument standing along the arm of your throne. I would greatly enjoy having the opportunity to appreciate your talent." He gives the elven lady a extremely subtile smile looking at her straight in the eyes. 

Then slightly raising the tone of his voice to make sure the guard hear the comments. "I must say that I am quite impressed by the discipline of your guards, I would never risk myself against any of them. Such an event wouldn't even challenge them." As he says this he takes the time to look at each guard individually making sure to give them at least a few moment of attention.

Sarlis will let Ayden to the rest of the talking but simply wants to sligthly warm up the visibely frozen cold ambience.

[sblock]Diplomacy +21[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2005)

Sielwoodan stay in the back, listining without too much interest. He seems more concentrated to looks at the people in the room, not only the elven women and her guards, but also at his companions, new or old. He thinks to himself

_How destiny can be some time strange, putting us together. I wonder how much more time a group such as us can stand as a whole. It almost end today, under the play of that deamon-witch..._


----------



## kirinke (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thinly veiled arrogance.* Teleri thought, studying the wood-elf with calculated calm. _*She is afraid. Otherwise, why this display of power?*_

[sblock]
Teleri is becoming quite paranoid. But then, it's only paranoia if there isn't an enemy behind every bush.   Forgot that Drogo wasn't in the encounter. Edited to take into account. Sorry. [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 27, 2005)

Not being used to taking part in councils, even among his kin, having only been a part of one war council as a squire at Tangled Trees, Calenthang decides to keep his mouth shut this time and let the clerics do the talking. He tries to look at the leopards and avoid eye contact with the beautiful wood elf Doratar.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 28, 2005)

*Drogo*

_Drogo is not in this encounter.  No need to RL his wildshape.  Just felt it is a major power, and needs to be experimented a bit on his part._


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 28, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> The Mellorn guards look the party up and down in silence, then one motions to another into the building, who strides quickly out of sight. Being gone for some time, finally the elf returns. "You may enter. The Doratar will hold an audience with you," he says, and turns quickly to re-enter the building, expecting you to follow. Those who do are led to a large chamber. A finely carved wooden chair sits atop a dais upon which sits a beautiful wood elf, long, silver hair, draped over crossed legs, plucking idly at a lute. Six leopards lounge around her, flanked by six guards posted at colannades arranged in a semi-circle around her on both sides.
> 
> The elf does not take notice of the party until well after everyone has been standing before her a few uncomfortable moments. She looks up and rises from her seat, placing the well-made lute across the arms of the chair. Lightly, she clears her throat before addressing you.
> 
> "I regret to inform you that you will not be speaking with the priestess of this village, noble patrons of the fair," she adds, almost as an afterthought. "I am Doratar Aeleth Terellia. It is my duty to oversee all official matters and going-ons of the Mellorn. I do not usually grant audiences to non-members of my village, but during the time of our festival it seems appropriate to allow such instances, granted they have a good reason... I assume you _do_ have a good reason for disturbing me?"




Ayden was silent as Sarlis began talking to Doratar Terellia and her guards, but wondered how the musician would take the Morninglord's flattery.

_~Now is not the time to see if Tymora is glancing our way...~_

Once Sarlis finished his turn back to the center of the room, Ayden stepped forward slightly and knelt in front of the Doratar. While he did not know much of the wood elves, save from his time with Calenthang, he felt that that they often took one's stance as a measure of their intent and wanted there to be no doubt that he was here to parlay, not threaten.

While he knew his elvish would never be as polished as those he traveled with, Ayden felt it was still best to address the Doratar in her native tongue.

"Three days ago, we came to the festival while working for Master Therav, a glass merchant of no meager skill. Along the way, we rescued one of your hunters from the clutches of a spider who had snagged him, and we brought him to the temple to be healed. We sought only to enjoy the festival and to purchase supplies, but those plans changed when something attacked Master Therav in his slumber. We rescued him from a band of brutes known as grimlocks, a race of blind brutes that live in the land below the light. We tracked them to a cavern in the woods, just beyond a black obelisk that had become worn with time."

Ayden raised his head slightly until his eyes locked on those of Doratar Terellia before he continued.

"The cavern was full of grimlocks, as well as other dangers from the deep, and through Finder's grace and the skill of my companions, all save their leader was slain."

Ayden paused again as his eyes sought any recognition to his words reflected in her eyes, but his silence only lasted the span of a heartbeat before he once again resumed his tale.

"A creature from the Abyss led them, a night hag who could bend a person's will to her through dark magics, and although I fell prey to her spells, my companions resisted her and after a battle which cost her a limb, and nearly her life, she fled through a portal and back into the dark abyss that spawned her. However, once again the gods smiled upon our cause, as Master Broddy, a gnomish mage of considerable talent, was able to summon a spell that destroyed the portal and in the process has halted the hag's presence here on the Material Plane."

Ayden stood and finally raised his head up fully to address the Doratar.

"Master Calenthang is a cousin to your people and I would trust him with my life for as long as he will let me. He assures me that if you or your people would have known the true danger lurking in the cavern, you would have dealt with it. We do not seek accolades, nor do I wish to alarm the merchants of what was lurking just beyond the safety of your bows, as I understand all too well the superstitions that merchants believe in. All I ask, is that you assure me of your people's ignorance Doratar, say it but once and we will never speak of it again."

[sblock]Sense Motive and Diplomacy checks here also.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 28, 2005)

Calenthang's shoulders sag and his face becomes a featureless mask at the mention of his name and stance on the issue.
"Not their 'ignorance,' revered Ayden," the elven warrior whispers without visibly moving.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 29, 2005)

Teleri gazed at Dorator unflinchingly for a moment and bowed, taking Ayden's lead, but she did not kneel. "I am Teleri Shadow-Song, a priestess of Sehanine Moonbow," Teleri stated calmly, summoning all of the dignity she could in that simple statement, knowing that this noble-woman might think less of her, because of her age, but hoping that the instinctive respect most elves had for a Moonbow priestess would migate that somewhat.

"I will vouch for Finder's priest and my companions. Ayden spoke the truth, but not all of it, perhaps to put our best face forward, so to speak." She smiled at her human friend. 

"What Ayden did not say is that the night-hag also charmed me, making me believe she was a friend. It worked, but for some reason, she released both Ayden and I from the enchantment, possibly believing that she could take us all on and win." she grimaced in remembered pain. 

"In that, she was very nearly right. I nearly died during that fight. Only through the quick aid of one of my companions did I survive the battle, long enough for Ayden to fully heal me." she looked at the noble-woman. 

"Had that fiend been a little less arrogant and more prepared, she would have won." She smiled, but it was grim. "The threat of that which dwells below is gone, if the verse on the oblisks refers to that. At least for now."

[sblock] Maj, I don't know, but even if she saved from that Night-hag's poisoned bite, she'd still feel some effect such as exhaustion that would go away when she had a good night's rest and hot mild food right? In any case, she'd probably feel incredibly tired, especially since she went into neg hitpoints. That's going to take it out of you, at least mentally if nothing else. Just making sure, before I play that angle.  [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

The Doratar looks visibly pleased when Ayden mentions the rescue of one of the Mellorn guards, her features relaxing a bit until the revelation of the events with Malifustal are revealed. Her calm demeanor disappears nearly as fast as it came, but a bitter smile of triumph replaces it as she listens further. 



> "I will vouch for Finder's priest and my companions. Ayden spoke the truth, but not all of it, perhaps to put our best face forward, so to speak." She smiled at her human friend.
> 
> "What Ayden did not say is that the night-hag also charmed me, making me believe she was a friend. It worked, but for some reason, she released both Ayden and I from the enchantment, possibly believing that she could take us all on and win." she grimaced in remembered pain.
> 
> ...




Aeleth turns her head slightly to regard Teleri as she adds her piece. Her eyes twitch. "Exactly what bearing does that have on the results you all have achieved, priestess?" she replies, haughtily, picking an imaginary speck of something off the pristine suit of elven chain she wears. "Are you somehow special in any way, that the result of you becoming charmed should matter more than any of the others, in addition or not? Does your goddess not appreciate humility in her worshippers, or does she prefer those full of self-importance?"

Not waiting for a reply she turns back to Ayden and continues, "The fact of the matter is that Malifustal has been stopped. Her portal sealed she will not bother us again. For sure she is searching hard for a way back, but chances are if she finds it, she will be seeking your party out instead of further plaguing the Mellorn. For that, you have our gratitude and our thanks. We would award you a sum of 200 platinum from our vault as a reward for making our fair safe again, if you would accept it."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Not waiting for a reply she turns back to Ayden and continues, "The fact of the matter is that Malifustal has been stopped. Her portal sealed she will not bother us again. For sure she is searching hard for a way back, but chances are if she finds it, she will be seeking your party out instead of further plaguing the Mellorn. For that, you have our gratitude and our thanks. We would award you a sum of 200 platinum from our vault as a reward for making our fair safe again, if you would accept it."




Ignoring Teleri's faux pas, Ayden's attention was focused solely once more on Doratar Terellia and when he spoke again, his voice was flat.

"How did you know the hag's name was Malifustal Doratar?"

_~Uncle...what is going on here...~_


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

> "How did you know the hag's name was Malifustal Doratar?"




Silence pervades the chamber as a result of Ayden's prodding question. A slightly irritated expression crosses Aeleth's face, only noticeable for a split second by only those paying close attention before it is replaced with stately calm once more. 

The Doratar sighs as she answers the priest's question. "The years of complacency seem to have dulled my edge it seems," in response to the slip. "It is true. We Mellorn know of Malifustal and her chaotic ways. I was the one that stopped her from wreaking havoc on our tribe... "Stopped" might not be the best word to use, but we were desperate. We struck a deal with the hag. That once she arrived once every seven years she would be allowed acquiescence for her deeds, as long as she did not take Mellorn, she was free to do as she wished. It just so happened that when she arrives we host our yearly Festival of Life. This may seem cruel to you, priest of Finder, but I assure you we exhausted every other option, and the lives of my tribe are of more value to me than outsiders."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

Sarlis happy that things are slightly warming up between the two groups listen carefully at the elven maiden. 

_"She just said Malifustal is a creature of chaos, then she said they reach an agreement with the creature. What incentive did they gave her, to tame down her chaotic ways. After all, if she is stronger then them she wouldn't deal with them, she would simply kill them"_

"Your highness, I wonder what kind of agreement was strong enough for you to trust such a creature of Chaos. From what I know about these creature they can't be trusted even with the life of their mother. 

Unless you are hidding something from us, I suspect your immunity to her wrath is temporary.

As he speaks Sarlis starts to understand _"Darn I get it, their Festival of life brings outsiders to the region, so their deal is that they will bring her potential victims to appease her every seven years. They take those victims among the people of the Festival. If that's the case, I really wonder who's the most evil of the two."_


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2005)

Aeleth said:
			
		

> "Are you somehow special in any way, that the result of you becoming charmed should matter more than any of the others, in addition or not? Does your goddess not appreciate humility in her worshippers, or does she prefer those full of self-importance?"




After that comment, Sielwoodan cannot hide a smile on his face.

He continue to listen, but doesn't seems at all disturb by the revelation that the festival was a way to offer sacrifice.

_A mother who protects her cubs. Sacrificing a few persons every few years is better than a whole village. But she should have ask for help instead to wait for the destiny to do it for her._


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

The Doratar waves her hands with a slight smile. "Please Sarlis, I am not a Lady or Queen, simply a justiciar for my tribe. Doratar will do fine. As for your concern about the hag's incentive to accept our deal, it was all rather logical. She retained a safe haven beneath the ground in which to return for sacrifices with little risk to herself. She agreed to leave my people out of the whole thing as long as we kept holding the festival," 

Her face, barely a cool smile before, now hardens as she adds, "The deal was acceptable to us. My people mean more to me than any other. I do what I must to protect them," she says, matter-of-factly.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2005)

"I understand your reaction, and even if it is not accepted by all here, I would tell that was wise, but even after having done your deal with the hag, why havn't you ask for some help from the outside? I think in front of that situation, many of our brothers would have come to help you. At worst, you could have paid some humans mercenaries to do that dirty job. Why have waited after the nature to do the job to bring you the ones who would get rid of that thorn in your foot?"


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

Aeleth nods at what the ranger has to say, waiting to answer as she slowly walks the short distance to her chair, picking up the lute from it and sitting down. "In the beginning we did so. Some of our best warriors fell to her before we gave in and presented her with the deal that we are speaking of now. As for hiring outsiders to do the job, we wouldn't think of it. We are a proud people, and it pains me to see that Malifustal succumbed to those not of my tribe. Perhaps we should have tried harder, but I could not bear to have another of my own die."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2005)

Calenthang's brows furrow as it dawns on him that the Hag was _allowed_ to hole-up in the cavern. He clenches his fists to avoid an outburst as the Doratar admits to making a sacrificial deal with the demon.
_What lawlessness have my brethren come to!?!_
He looks to Ayden to express his anger through diplomatic means.
That was until the Doratar so _grudgingly_ accepted the Hag's disposal by others besides her people.
"Your people are weak!"  he spits, clenching and unclenching his fists. He turns from the Doratar and walks back the way he came, back to the fair.


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

Aeleth watches in silence as Calenthang storms from the audience hall. She then looks back to the others and speaks, "Your companion's reaction is to be expected. I would not expect one not of our tribe, even another wood elf, to understand the decision that was made. I don't ask for your forgiveness or understanding. I simply wish to thank you for ending the hag's hold over us. The reward is still yours if you wish it."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

Ayden's mind swam with the admittance of allowing a creature of darkness to claim innocent lives simply to protect their own. He felt rage building inside of him and with a voice that began to quiver from his frustrations, Ayden gazed once more upon the Doratar.

"Had I known of this act, I would have never promised to keep silent, but I am a man of my word. You may feel that the ends justify the means and perhaps it was easier to see those who were not elves perish, but the truth is that their blood is not on the hag's hands, but on yours Doratar. For the coins you offer us, you could have contacted a church to any god and had them come and cleanse the dark place for you, and your people would have been seen not as weak, but as the victims that they were. Only when you placed your pride over your soul did you became weak."

Ayden turned his back to the Doratar and began walking towards the door, but paused and turned back one last time to look upon the elvish woman's face.

"I can not understand your actions, nor am I able to give you absolution for the sins you have committed following what you felt was right, but I will give you one thing Doratar. I will give you my pity, and when others from my temple come to examine the dark church the hag dwelled in, as I am not to proud to admit that my knowlege was not vast enough to recall something they might have taught me, they also will offer you their pity. Dwell upon that fact while you take your reverie, as I know I will dwell upon it in my prayers tonight, and for as long as I live."

Turning back around, Ayden pulled open the door and left his companions alone with the Doratar and as gazed upon the facade that was the fair, he felt angry tears begin to flow from his eyes.

_~So much death Uncle..all caused by pride...thank you for teaching me this lesson, but at what cost did the lesson come by...~_

Spotting Calenthang, Ayden ran to his friend and placed his hand on the elvish warrior's shoulder.

"I am sorry my friend...I am sorry for all of this..."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

Sarlis looks at the elf with pity. He now doesn't have any respect for those elven creature who bowed so easily to the will of the evil creature. 

Who didn't have the conviction and will power to protect themselves and others from the forces of evil. 

_"At least the hag was evil by nature, but these elves are evil by choice, and lack of confidence in themselves. Looking at the other reaction, I doubt they would follow me if I would bring justice here."_

He notices the rage in the eyes of the elven warrior and prepares to act. _"Let's heat up the tension here"_

Then noticing that he leaves the room before anything could be done. 

He then shouts at the elven warrior "My friend, us 8, did what the entire village has been trying to do unsuccesfully for years. 

I don't understand your lack of confidence in yourself. Why are you walking away when you are obviously the strongest warrior around. You could handle by yourself the village garrison, and still you walk away. 

"And you Sielwoodan, are you simply going to let them buy your conscience with a few Platinum pieces. We are talking about innocent life getting destroyed to save a few weak soul devoited of any pride and valor, ready to sell their soul to any demon for a few more years here. Humanoid spirits shouldn't be so lame, How good is your life if you are a slave of evil. I'd rather die honorably than live in shame for the rest of my life.  

He turns towards the elven maiden. 
"You can keep your gold lady. We are not interested in your dirty money, dirty by the blood of innocent slaugthered to protect your miserable village. My friend and I will make sure that justice is made here, and that the responsible of those horrible murders are appropriatly punished. 

He looks at the elven lady with extremely determined eyes. 

[sblock]Intimidate +7 (+3 circlet +2 charisman +2 bluff)
Hopefully someone else is not completly devoided of moral and just don't simply get their conscience bough
[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

Doratar Terellia gets up quickly from her chair, dropping her lute to the floor. The leopards around her stir at the commotion, ready to protect her if things turn ugly. The guards in the room move to her side, and a dozen more seem to come from almost out of nowhere from various positions of the chamber. 

"It is your decision to refuse the reward if you would not accept it," she says, from behind her guards. "But I would ask you to leave our festival quietly if you foster thoughts of violence towards us. Our patrons are safe now with Malifustal gone, that I am still grateful for. We will continue to hold our festival each year regardless until a day that it attracts no more visitors. It does not sustain us, so do not think that you might deal a crippling blow to me or my people by harrassing the fairgoers in any way. As far as I am concerned this meeting is finished," she states calmly, her voice confident.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

"Harrassing the fairgoers? I my name is not Doratar.  Adds Sarlis with a provocative smile.

"I am only interested in making sure that justice is done, that the lives of the thousands of innocent you slaugthered to protect your miserable puny lives aren't simply forgotten.


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2005)

"How do you intend to do so?" Aeleth asks, still calm behind her retinue of guards. "Thousands is quite the exaggeration though," she adds. "Not even a tenth of that, my kin included, have fallen victim to Malifustal. Thanks to you, no one else will... isn't that justice enough given the circumstances?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2005)

Calenthang offers Sarlis a wave of his hand as he continues out the room.
"Only a coward would fight the weak," he says in his huff, presuming the cleric means to fight these people.
Outside, when Ayden catches him, he avoids eye contact with his friend, but not out of anger.
"You have nothing to be sorry for, revered Ayden. We cannot stop all evil in this world. I'm just frustrated that my actions, while they seem to further our cause, are still infinitesimal when compared to the greater world," the elf says with renewed composure.
"Let us find the rest of our band and make all haste from this place."

[sblock] Well, Verbatim, staying here an extra few days would have been possible before, but now... [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

"There are times Calenthang that while I know Finder's great melody flows around us all, I can not grasp it. I am not sorry that we can't stop all the evil in the world, as such a goal would drive us all insane should we attempt it, but I am sorry that your faith in your people was misplaced."

Ayden paused for a second to avoid bumping into a youth hurrying with a bundle of sweet rolls that crossed their path.

"We should speak to Master Therav before we depart, as I feel he should know of our leaving this place. After that, I agree that we should leave, as this place no longer holds the wonders that it once did to these tired eyes."

[sblock]Yeah, I agree..looks like Drogo will get to practice in front of us, and Broddy will have to scribe on the fly..[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2005)

Calenthang lets out a humorless laugh.
"These are not my people, my friend," he says in a meloncholy tone.
He allows Ayden to lead him where he would go.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

Sarlis pretend to step back outside, cast Divine favor and bull strenght on himself and rushes back in the room charging on the priestress. 

He will only attack her until he dies

With the two buff spells

MW heavy mace +9 (+11 if able to charge) 1d8+5 20/x2 AC 20

[sblock]Sorry but Sarlis conscience can't be bought and isn't selective. Murderer are murderer whether they are Hags or Celestials. [/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Mar 29, 2005)

Walking trough the fair, Dunstand checks out the craftsmanship of the present weapon smiths. As he last saw his companions at the cave Dunstand is totally ignorant of his companions encounter and is sure that they will fill him in when they get back. 

As Dunstand walks back to Master Therav Cart he idly plays with his newly acquired daggers, trying (but with out the wanted result) to do some flashy looking dagger tricks. When he gets back to the cart, only marked with some miner cuts on his hands, he will change into some fresh clothes and clean out his backpack.   

[sblock] OMG Sarlis is going to get us al killed (well you guys, Dunstand has never seen you guys) does this mean I don’t add the 200 platinum to the loot list??   
Spend 558 gold for 2 MW silver daggers.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

Broddy happily wanders thought the fair looking at various things as well as purchasing a few spells that would be nice to add to his spell book.

Once that is done he will return to Therav's work shop and starts studing the book that he found underground.

[sblock] First sorry for not posting lately. Easter, family and friends made it a touch to busy to do. At least I am not the only one to mourn the loss of 200 pp [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 30, 2005)

[sblock] I'm glad Calenthang isn't in the room, I really like him.
Edit: Oh, ha ha. I'm doing it the blindman way. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 30, 2005)

[sblock] Sorry guys, you went to fast for me. ^_^ Here is Teleri's belated response before she left the tent. Oh, this is right after Calenthang's outburst.[/sblock]

"My lady judicar, I do not believe that I am special in anyway, but I would not have made such a deal with that fiend, having seen her true face. And while I do have a certain amount of pride, it is balanced by the wisdom, that I cannot do everything. Each of my friends adds something to the whole. Together we are greater than we are seperately. Perhaps, in your isolation, you have forgotten that. As a priestess of Sehanine Moonbow, I would suggest that you explore the option of gaining other allies. The night-hag was not killed, only banished. Remember that. Now she has a grudge and you are not strong enough to fight her." 

Teleri smiled coldly, grimly, keeping a firm grip on her own bleak anger as Calenthang left after his outburst, secretly agreeing with him."Do not let your own pride destroy what you have so long fought for." She warned and left after Ayden, having heard enough. 

She breathed the fresh air, glad to be out of that thinly veiled cesspit of a tent and broke into a light run, vanishing into the tumbled assortment of fair-goers, glad that the hag is gone, so these people can enjoy the fair without nightmares dogging their dreams. Now it can be a true festivel of life, breathing new hope into a region so long held in the darkness of isolation and xenophobia.

She slowed, breathing lightly, pausing in front of an armourer, watching the elf weave a complicated series of rings onto a backing of beautifully tooled leather, the start of a masterfully crafted set of studded leather. She smiled, remembering how her father would repair armor on late winter evenings, though not as well as this. Something bright caught her eye, a supple shine of light on bright metal links...

[sblock] Piffle. 200 pp. We can always earn more coin, without having to sully our good name. Oh, subtract the gold for the mithril shirt and darkwood shield if that's ok. And while Teleri has alot of pride, it runs differently from that elf's. She wouldn't soil her blade with that coward's blood.   She's not anywhere near the tent when Sarlis attacks, she's shopping. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 30, 2005)

Teleri sighed as the elf stated his price on the armor. _*It looks beautiful. And I need some better protection. Leather is good, but it isn't good enough to block something really nasty. Like that hag's bolts. *_ She wearily thought as she headed off to find Ayden.


----------



## Majin (Mar 30, 2005)

As the audience chamber empties out for all but Sarlis, he cannot contain himself any longer, and rushes the Doratar. Aeleth does not move from her position, a sad, weary, expression forming on her face as the near two dozen guards in the room converge on the priest and bring him down, disarming and holding him steady. 

Aeleth shakes her head slowly at him before speaking, "I did not expect this of you, fair priest. We wished no harm on ourselves or the patrons of this festival. If you understand anything, you must understand this," she says, kneeling down near Sarlis, at a safe distance. "My tribe is my family, and in my view, family comes first. If I must choose between them or an outsider, I will choose my tribe without hesitation. We did not ask for outside help, but you provided it regardless. It is an affront to our honor to accept it, but we had no choice, the deed is done."

She gets up and begins pacing back and forth in front of her chair. "We are not a terrible people Sarlis, and I hope to show you that by offering you a choice. You may either spend a year and a day in our prison, thinking upon the assault you have made, or you may choose for us to deposit you beyond our borders immediately to rejoin your friends. It is entirely up to you," she states, a grim look upon her face.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 30, 2005)

OOC: As kirinke told, you're too fast for me too... retroactive answer to Sarlis:

"Buy my conscience? What she has done is what any mother would have done to protect her cubs. I wouldn't have done it myself, but I understand what have push her to do that. And for the gold, let it see in another way, in our hand, we could use it to do more good than she would do with it. But it's looks like you are blind and see only your way. Beware, because if you continue that way, you won't only close your mind to other's good, but to your own god.

On that, I think I'll go see Felmir, it has been too much time I havn't taken care of him."

On that, he leave the room before the heat become too high and walk up to the stable, where Felmir is waiting.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 30, 2005)

As Sarlis is pinned down on the ground images of friends and relatives massacred by the Zentharim during the war comes back to his mind. He sees himself as a young boy unable to do anything about, promissing himself that one day he would change thing, he would kill murderer without trials. Since then he grew and the teachings of Lathander calmed down his hatred, his understanding of the world also changed usually containing his thirst for vengeance through violent and chaotic actions. 

Today, the mental fatigued caused by his emprisonement and his fight with the hag seriously weekened his sanity. His primary self was then free to do as it wishes. 

Sarlis calm down, and looks at the elves around him. He slightly feel ashamed, not really by what he did but more on how he did it. _"Seriously did this action had any chance to change anything? Are these people that evil? Extremely weak minded and lacking determinaton for sure but perhaps not evil. Was killing the priestress the best way to teach those people that they can beleive in themselves?"_

Sarlis stays silent and accept the elves proposition. Once he gets on the border of the village he sits on a nearby rock and looks at the sky. _"I still have much to learn, before I can call myself one of your follower. I must work on my self control, not let my emotion drive my actions so much."_


----------



## Dhes (Mar 30, 2005)

As Dunstand repacks his backpack, he sees Sarlis being escorted from the fair.
Picking up his backpack he follows them to the fair's border where the guards leave him and Sarlis sits himself down on a large boulder.
“Are we leaving?? Where is the rest??? And why did those elves look so grumpy??”
“Did you pinch the wrong elven maiden's bottom.”  He adds with a grin. “Elves don’t go for things like that, dwarves on the other hand, get some of that black poison, that they call ale into them, and there is no stopping them.”


----------



## Velmont (Mar 31, 2005)

*Sielwoodan, Ranger 4/Sorcerer 1*

Sielwoodan arrives at the moment, with Felmir packed with Sielwoodan's stock. As he hear Dunstand questions, he reply.

"Our friend here has forgotten is politness in the cave. He just rush on Aeleth with the obvious intention to kill her. The guards just told me that, and that he would rather see me and the other leaving soon too. Their animosity against our new friend have spread to us."

He pass in front of Sarlis without seeing him and continue on the road.

"I'll be back in less than an hour, Dunstand. I'll go scout the road a bit to see if there is nothing to know."

OOC: Sielwoodan will do abit of scouting and questionning any traveller coming to make sure there is nothing new happening on the road.


----------



## Dhes (Mar 31, 2005)

With a somewhat puzzled looks, Dunstand stares at the departing Ranger.
“ahh, yes well that doesn’t explain any thing, who is Aeleth and why would you want to attack her?” shaking his head “Sielwoodan is a fine scout but he can be puzzling at times, just try to take everything he says with a grain of salt.”


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 31, 2005)

Sarlis stands up and approaches the rogue. "She is partly responsible for murdering many innocent in the name of protecting her people. I have seen too many innocent being slaugthered to simply stay there without doing anything. They all cowardly decided to close their eyes hopping that these taughts would dissapear from their mind, I stood proudly but also fooleshly to her. Somehow I beleived that killing her would solve the problem. I know that violence should always be used as a last resort action, but I lost my sanity in front of all these innocent that were murdered indirectly by the priestress. What these people need is years of councelling and moral support and guidance by strong and wise leader. Unfortunatly Lathander has other expectation from me.

I ask for all to forgive my irrational action.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 1, 2005)

Teleri, now wearing a rather nice MW chain shirt, turned to Sarlis. "I can understand your anger Sarlis. But people make mistakes, sometimes serious ones when their pride blinds them. Hopefully, our actions today have shaken her enough to where she won't make that mistake again." she smiled ruefully. 

"I will write a letter to my temple, telling them of the situation and suggest sending one of our clergy down here to guide them." she shrugged. "In any case, we have pressing business elsewhere."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 1, 2005)

[sblock] So we're all together now? :\ [/sblock]

Calenthang ignores the clerics' idle chitchat, and waits for Ayden to have them press on.
_It will not be soon enough when we are away from this place..._


----------



## kirinke (Apr 1, 2005)

Teleri goes back to her horse, making sure that everything is kosher with the horse and gear. She also makes sure that her mule and the gear on said mule is secure as they wait for Ayden.

[sblock] I guess hipp. For the sake of moving the story along anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2005)

Ayden shook Master Therav's hand and wished the glass merchant well, hoping that his desire to visit the theater in Orchard Meadows was a sincere one. While the merchant's enthusiasm was refreshing, Ayden knew it could also be misleading, as first and foremost, Therav was a merchant and merchants would always follow the path that padded their pockets the quickest.

Looking back towards the others, Ayden saw a group of elvish guards escorting Sarlis and wondered what had transpired after he and Calenthang had left the others.

_~I will have to ask him once we are away from this place...~_

Turning back one last time to face Therav, Ayden felt the weight of his conscience warring with his word, and he spoke quietly to the man.

"In the future Master Therav, I would encourage you make sure that Waukeen's bounty does not come with a secondary motive..."

Turning his back and ignoring the puzzled look in the man's eyes, Ayden approached the others who had returned to their camp.

"We have learned things that would encourage us to leave sooner rather than later, and as such, I think the best time to depart would be now. While there may only be a few hours left of daylight, if we press we should be able to make it to the edge of the woods by nightfall."

Turning to face the Morninglord's chosen, Ayden's next words were for him.

"While we walk, I would very much like to hear of what transpired after I left, as the honor guard you were given was unexpected to say the least."

Seeing that Sielwoodan and Drog were not in the camp with them, Ayden closed his eyes for a moment and hoped that the halfling was within the limited range of Ayden's telepathic call to him. It was still strange to _push_ his thoughts out to Drogo, and everytime he did it, wondered how his words were _spoken_ in the halfling's mind.

_~Drogo...we are breaking camp...if you can hear me...meet us on the road heading north from the fair...we leave for Twilight Hollow immediately...~_

Opening his eyes, Ayden looked around and felt his face turn slightly red from having everyone's eyes on him.

"I was trying to call for Drogo, but do not know if he will hear the call. We can try again as we walk if he is not here soon."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 1, 2005)

As Ayden looks around for the missing woodsmen, he sees only a majestic bald eagle, which swoops low, then lands on a nearby branch.  In his head, Ayden can hear Drogo's voice.  "Leaving the city of elves already, are we?  Perhaps I'm not the only one with nature's call in my heart."  The eagle then winks.  "I am with you, Wyvernspur.  With the defeat of the hag, the powers of the earth which support and guide me have given me a new gift.  I'll return to speak more of it once I've scouted the trail ahead."

From out of the woods, Rex, the large collie, comes bounding in to join ranks with the party, and the eagle takes off .


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2005)

Engrossed at deciphering his new book Broddy almost misses the fact that everyone is either gone or is about to leave. With a sigh that seems to start from his toes he closes the book and with a final gentle touch puts it way and starts to pack up his things.

"So why are we leaving so soon?" He asks once he catches up with the group.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 2, 2005)

Teleri looks on in consternation as a rather large eagle glides down on a branch and looks directly at Ayden. His seem to glaze in shock for a minute as if some great relevation has just slammed him right betwix the eyes. The eagle hops to the end of the branch and launches itself into the air as Ayden looks on in bemusement.

"Ayden? You alright?" Teleri asks in concern. "Are you bespelled?" she asked again.

_*Gods, let it not be another enemy with a bloody charm spell up their sleaves!*_ she thinks, ready to knock him out if it looks like it is.

[sblock] Edited to reflect that Teleri doesn't know about Drogo's new ability. Sorry for the faux pax. Missed the fact that Drogo was speaking only to Ayden [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Apr 3, 2005)

OoC: Will be travelling to Twlight Hollow now. There would be plenty city/town stops on the way so if anybody needs anything feel free to post about it. I would assume those party members not "in the know" would be told more about Chastity & Andreas, and their situation with the White Brotherhood. 

~

The journey west to Twilight Hollow takes the better part of three weeks, but fortunately for a change, the trip is uneventful. Dark clouds have been gathering overhead most of the morning, signalling a storm brewing. The party finally reaches the village about mid-day, approaching somewhat warily, as if expecting White Brotherhood inquisitors to jump out at any moment. What they are greeted with though, is much more shocking.

Twilight Hollow resembles most other small villages that dot the face of Faerun. A stone temple dominates the village's profile. Most of the remaining buildings have wooden walls and thatched roofs. The aroma of burning pine spreads an ashen pungency through the air. The smell of a hearty roast rolls out from the local inn, and the blacksmith shop rings with the sound of metal striking metal. The residents bustle about, performng their daily chores--until they see you. The moment they spot you, their natural rhythm falters. They stop. They stare. They whisper among themselves, and they disappear a bit too hurriedly into their shelters.

A cold rain begins to drizzle down on the village, casting misery upon everything. As if on cue, a black-clad woman comes down the street at the head of a funeral procession. Her hooded cloak hangs heavy and wet, strands of rain-slick blood-red hair escape from the robe as she walks. The woman carries a wooden staff so dark and knotted that it matches the expression of pain on her face. 

Six pallbearers in black hoods carry a coffin. The ornate box glows with a soft magic light. THe citizens of Twilight Hollow emerge from their buildings to stand in respect as the procession passes. Some hold up banners bearing the symbol of Ilmater. Some step forward to join the parade and walk along with the other villagers. The funeral approaches. You hear the mourners chant in a practiced monotone:

"Sacred Ilmater, hold your child in your arms. In these dark times, watch over her and protect her from harm. We pray not for ourselves, but for her. We pray that, one day soon, her soul will know rest or return."

The woman leading the procession then follows up with an odd addendum to the prayer:

"A day of darkness yet awaits the people of Twlight Hollow. The day will come when a stranger will arrive in town. This stranger comes for the innocent among us. This stranger has a handsome shell, but inside this stranger hides a broken and warped soul. This stranger knows us. This stranger has watched us. This stranger knows the blessings of the beast that plagues us. Death walks with this stranger."

The mourner's then continue their prayer to Ilmater as the procession closes with the party and begins to pass. As it does, those looking into the coffin that know her, recognize the body laying inside. Chastity.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Sarlis looks at the body, in the coffin. He addresses a small prayer to Lathander, almost as a reflex, without really thinking on the meaning of it. 

He listen partially at the cloacked women, being more focused on finding shelter than listening to her. 

_"I hate rain, where can I get some shelter around here. I wonder what she is talking about, lucky like I am this "stranger" is someone in our group and death is obviously another!!! _

Sarlis laugh internally at the taught of it _"Sometimes I have too much Imagination"_


----------



## kirinke (Apr 3, 2005)

Teleri eyes widen, her tongue caught in her mouth, recognizing the young paladin she met briefly before. *That's. No. It cannot be!* she thought in consternation. _*This inquistion could not have simply murdered her! That is a black deed, to kill a paladin in cold blood.*_ she thought angrily, keeping a firm grip on her emotions, channeling it into an icy, frighteningly focused rage.

[sblock] Can Teleri tell if Chasity is truely dead or merely unconscious? What is the state of the body? Untouched or bruised/cut/burned as if she has been in a fight/tortured? Teleri would probably be able to pick up those signs, considering her background. 

Hay, Dm, that lil aside by the woman could mean Teleri and or Ayden too. They both are fairly attractive. Teleri is slightly insane, which could account for the 'broken and warped' and she is the priestess of Sehanine moonbow. Her order's priests are guides and seers, helping protect and sheperd the dead, preparing the bodies for funeral rites.[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Apr 3, 2005)

Dunstand looks solemnly at the procession until the coffin passes before him. At the sight of Chastity’s lifeless body, his face turns white and he rushes ruses towards the procession and grabs the fist person he comes to and starts yelling at them. “How, How could this happen?? ….Her companion, where is he??” noticing his own actions, Dunstand lets go of the shocked mourner letting his arm fall limply at his sides.


----------



## Majin (Apr 3, 2005)

The processioner stares wide-eyed as Dunstand stops him. The man starts to mutter something quickly about her squire being gone too, but cannot be overheard by the jeers that pick up from the crowd at the interruption. The woman leading the procession comes from up front and grabs at Dunstand's arm, whispering sharply. "Not now! Meet me later, if you wish, at the temple." With that she returns to the front of the line.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 3, 2005)

Calenthang looks on the body of his friend and former companion grimly, maintaining his composure to not attract any extra unneeded attention.
_We were not fast enough..._
His eyes widen as Dunstand flips out and moves to grab him before he assaults another villager.
"Friend Dunstand, you have painted us red," he whispers into the rogue's ear. "We cannot save her now, but in order to help Andreas we must remain locale."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 3, 2005)

Teleri keeps her tongue and her head barely as Dunstand looses control of his anger. _*Gods we can't!*_ she thought disjointedly, moving towards the well-meaning thief, but Calenthang beats her to it.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2005)

*Drogo*

_OOC:  Is this the same village where we killed the Naga in the well?  Wasn't that Orchard Meadow?  By now, Drogo would have explained his new wildshape ability to everyone._

BIC:  Drogo frowns grimly.  "The people avoid us for a reason.  They are not bad people, but they put their lives at risk associating with us, it seems.  We must respect their fear and avoid them for now.  We will speak to the priestess later.  For now, let us join them in paying our last respects to our departed friend."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2005)

[sblock] No manz, that was Orchard Meadows. Twilight hollow is where the White Council is holing up and where they took Chasity and Andreas. And Teleri doesn't like em much. Simply because they are an inquisition and that sort of thing flies against her chaotic good nature. And StormArmour probably doesn't like em much either, because they are taking the law into their own hands.  [/sblock]

Teleri breathes slowly, gaining control over her emotions. She opens her eyes and looks at Drogo, expression bleak. "Indeed," she says quietly, calmly. Too calmly for those who know her and by now, even Calenthang can see that she is only barely in control of her own anger. She mutters something in elvish, what seems like a prayer of some sort for the departed. 

"Lord Naralis grant peace to the departed. Grant healing to the living. Sehanine, please, guide the lost one home." she whispers, eyes bright with unshed tears.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 4, 2005)

Calenthang notices the young elven priestess trying to catch his eye and returns her stare with stoic calm. The death of his friend did not come to a surprise to him, and having come to terms with mortality at a young age, his sense of loss has been somewhat desensitized.
_Her god protect her._


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2005)

_*I should be used to death and horror by now.*_  Teleri thinks glumly. _*First my father and those bedamned drow cultists, then the war in Evereska and now this. Humans. They live such fast lives. It is horrible that this life was cut even shorter and by what?*_ she shook her head sadly. 

_*Do you ever get used to death?*_ she asked StormArmour. _*I mean, does it ever stop affecting you? Silly question I know. But...*_


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2005)

"The pack will survive longuer than a lone wolf... May Selune guide her soul in her travels."

On that, Sielwoodan starts to walk to the stables where he will unpack Felmir and gives him something to eat and drink.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

Sarlis, listen carefully at the gnome and the others. 
_"Obviously they've been here before, and that person meant a lot to them. I better behave and show some respect to the fallen, especially after my little incident."_

Sarlis kneel in front of the body and makes it look like he is doing an intense prayer
[sblock]Bluff +10  [/sblock]

He then stands up and hear the ranger comment. 

_"Strange thinking that could be used to our advantage, If I could push him a bit more in it, he could easily martyr himself for saving the group. His life seems less important than the unity and survival of the group. Interesting"_

He then follow the ranger to the stable. 

"Excuse me Sielwoodan for what I may have said earlier. I came to realise that your thinking is slightly different than mine. Instead of fighting with you on our differences I will try to highlight our similitude. I must say that I am very impressed by your loyalty and the importance that the group takes in your life. I know that if I can earn the group trust, then you would make a powerfull ally. But I also know that trust is earn slowly through time and with great cost. A cost I am willing to pay to become one of the wolf, like you said the pack will survive longer than a lone wolf....So if I can do something to help it survive longer, I will gladly do it.

[sblock]Please assume that it was said by someone with bluff +10 and Diplomacy +21[/sblock]

He will then follow him to the nearest Inn to eat and drink. "You seem to know that place more than I do. Do you mind if I follow you, I must say that I am quite hungry, and don't really know where to go.


----------



## Majin (Apr 4, 2005)

OoC: Manz - Right, this is a completely different village. This is a ways southwest of Orchard Meadows, south of the mountain range to the west on your Faerun map. This is where you were told that the White Brotherhood took Chastity & Andreas.

All - Not sure what's keeping Verbatim, but I will move on a tad so the party can get settled in at the village's inn, and start piecing things together. He is certainly free to throw in a back post for his reaction to Chastity in the coffin, as I'm sure it will be a big one. 

~

*Death affects most everyone in some way or another,* the dwarven sword explains in Teleri's mind. *It depends on the person, how they deal with it. Me and me kin celebrate death, seeing it as our dead's reward for their battles in life. I canno' think o' a better reward than ta finally come ta rest in Moridin's halls. I sometimes wish me family would have honored me that way, instead of like this,* the sword muses, before growing silent and retreating back from Teleri's mind.

The Double Bolt Inn, a single storied building in the south part of the village is Twlight Hollows only accomodations. After Sielwoodan stables Felmir and goes inside, he and any others following enter the common room. This wood-paneled room is warmed by a fireplace, above which hangs a small steel shield emblazoned with the symbol of Ilmater (a pair of white hands bound at the wrist with a red cord). Four tables are arranged about the room, and a bar stretched along the wall near the entrance. A double door to the north appears to lead into the kitchen and a staircase descends down to the basement along the southern wall. A large man, bald, in his middle years stands behind the bar wiping it clean with a cloth. The room otherwise is empty of any patrons.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

Sarlis heads directly to the bar. 
"What an horrible day, the rain simply don't stop. I am happy to find such a nice establishement to protect myself from it. My name is Sarlis, I am a traveller, bearer of Lathander word and adventurer when needed. I will take a plate of your best meal, a cup of best wine and one room for the night.

I guess the lack of attendance in your establishement is due to the fact that your village is mourning the death of one of yours. I noticed outside the procession, and I must say that I am greatly sorry for your loss. Say Sarlis with a grave expresion on his face. 

[sblock]Sarlis is trying to gain the confidence of the men, to shift his attitude to friendly or helpfull, such that he can tell us more about the situation in the village Diplomacy +21 [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Apr 4, 2005)

"Okrosh Danrat at your service," the man says warily, eyeing Sarlis and everyone else present with squinted eyes, as if sizing everyone up. He turns towards the double doors behind him and shouts, "Hey Mikiti, we've got customers! Get this man what he wants." A young man, in his late teens, comes out from the back and takes Sarlis' order before retreating back into the kitchen. 

Okrosh then turns back to Sarlis and adds, "That'll be 2 silver for the meal, and 5 for the night. As for my usual patrons, most are with the procession, but it's pretty normal around here this time of the week. Our protector Lady Chastity died a month ago. It's quite unfortunate. She had just returned, days before, from her pilgrimage north. Her body is displayed through town weekly by High Priestess Andress as a reminder of better times, and as a warning that there are dark times coming, and we had best be on the lookout for any trouble. The best advice I could give you is to leave here as quick as you came. High Priestress Andress' prophecy makes it rough for any outsiders to stay long."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 4, 2005)

Calenthang sits down at the bar with Sarlis, but waits to order anything; allowing himself some time to gather his thoughts.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

Sarlis hand the 7sp to the men. 

"Okrosh, it's a pleasure. I am greatly sorry that you lost your protector. But you got me curious here, I guess my adventurer heart has taken over my mind, and the following question is simply burning my lips. You don't have to answer if you feel I am inappropriate, but what is the cause of your protector's death and what was she protecting you from. Perhaps my compagnion and myself could help your village against whatever torment your village.

_"They obviously knew her, so I am pretty sure that they would like to avenge her death and figure out what killed her."_


----------



## Dhes (Apr 4, 2005)

[sblock]Sorry, but I’m going tot take the assumption that Dunstand and any one else in the room can overhear the innkeepers conversation with Sarlls.[/sblock]

After the procession passes Dunstand follows Sielwoodan and Sarlis to the inn. 
As Dunstand stands by the bar waiting till the innkeeper takes his order, he can’t help overhearing what the innkeeper says about Chastity. “What do you mean “Our Protector Lady Chastity” and how did she die, people don’t just drop dead, or is that also pretty normal around here this time of the week?”  fingering the hilt of his dagger in his wrist sheath he adds.  “If so ill be happy to lend a helping hand.”

[sblock]+8 Gather information, the last statement was made with +8 Bluff.[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

_"Hopefully, the rogue obvious lack of tact won't alienate the Innkeeper"_

Sarlis waits for the men response before adding anything.
_"Perhaps it won't have any effect. And he at least pretend to be helpfull"_

[sblock]Dhes +11 sense motive against the bluff  [/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Apr 4, 2005)

[sblock]We are playing poker now are we… I see your sense motive and call.   
Dunstand is just a bit upset and really wants to get some information and vent his anger at someone. Dunstand normally isn’t a violent man, don’t trust him with you money but he won’t kill you.”[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Apr 4, 2005)

The large innkeeper looks from Sarlis to Dunstand, wide-eyed at the open threat. "Here now sir. There's no need for that," he says gruffly, hands on his hips, not backing down. "What happened to Lady Chastity is no secret. Her squire and her were charged by High Priestess Andress to seek out and quell the evil out west at the ruins of the Storm Lord's temple. Her horse came back carrying her body, but her squire never returned."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

"Mr Danrat, please forgive his lack of manner. Lady Chastity was one of his close friend and he still under shock. Losing a close friend is often difficult. 

You mention evil near the  ruins of the Storm Lord's temple. We won't let her death unpunished and your village be the prey of evil. Do you know more about the form evil is taking this time."

Once Sarlis gets his meal, he will first taste the wine "Delicious, is that wine from a local producer? It would be an honor for me to meet a man capable of producing such a fine drink. He will then take a bite of the meal, nod with his head in agreement and says "My compliment to the Chef Mr Danrat"


----------



## Dhes (Apr 4, 2005)

Dunstand grimaces at Sarlis' comment. “Sorry master Danrot, I mean you no harm but it’s not every WEEK that you see the corpse of a friend being paraded through a strange town, if you were just on your way to save  them out of the clutches of an evil organization.”  Turning to the boy “Boy, could you get me a goblet of the “Fine wine.””


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2005)

Broddy is surprisingly quiet for most of the trip as he is either scribing his new spells into his spell book or trying to decipher the book that he found, all though, to most it would seem that he is making little head way with the latter.

He was quite facinated with the funeral procession to say the least but it seemed to him that humans tended to worry more for thier dead then for the living, but then that was another topic of discussion. Either way it was shocking that the person who had died was known to most of his friends.

"She is at peace now." He says quietly to Teleri, gently patting the back of her hand, giving the elven woman a small smile.

Seeing that most of the group is headed towards the inn he will follow stable his riding dog and then enter and get himself a meal and a room if needed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 4, 2005)

Having had his fill of his companions' and the barman's conversation, Calenthang feels ready to drown-out the voices with a strong drink. He orders himself a gallon of ale (willing to share with those that would have it) and a meal to sate his traveler's gut.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2005)

_*Weekly procession hmm? That is indeed an unusual funeral practice.*_  Teleri muses, keeping away from the wine. After that long ride, wine would go straight to her head. 

Teleri smiles at the innkeeper. To those who know her, it is a bit strained. "Forgive my friends. Most people either burn or bury their dead after a few days. To go to such extraordinary lengths to keep a body presearved simply to parade it around town? Odd. I wonder why?" she said, still smiling. "Oh, I would like something to drink in addition to the food. Tea if you have it." she told the boy hanging about, taking orders for the group.

_*Drogo? Can you see if anyone can detect poison here? she mindsent to him. We should have insisted on a group plate. That way, at least one person would be alert in case... Of eventualities. It might be best if one of us has such a spell memorized at all times in this town. I don't trust the atmosphere at all. And we shouldn't have seperate rooms either. she told him decisively.*_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

Sarlis amused by the young priestess questions answer calmly. "For a high Priestress preserving a body intact is a fairly easy thing. She obviously has become an important symbol for the people of this town, one from which they gather strength and courage. Perhaps they hope to bring her back to life one day."

_"Yes it's weird but now is not the time to put the whole village against us just because they decided to preserve a body as a symbol. This elven lady is funny, she doesn't say a word when surrounded by obvious mass murderer, shuting her mouth and closing her eyes on all their deeds because she is too scared to face them, but start provocating average non-threatening folks because they don't do exactly as she would. We obviously don't have the same definition of courage, bullying the weak demonstrates well her personality. _

Looking at the elven warrior about to take a drink. _"Perhaps not the wisest idea right now, but the elf probably needs to relax somehow, the last couple of days were quite rough"_

Once the Barman has answered Sarlis last question he turns back towards Teleri.
"Teleri, don't you find it odd that whatever killed your friend just let her horse bring it back to the people of this town. Did you notice any signs of violence on her body, that could help us identify who and how she was killed.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 5, 2005)

[sblock] Maj? Did Teleri detect any obvious signs of violence on Chasity's body? I've got two ideas on that, depending on how you decide.[/sblock]

Teleri thought on StormArmour's words. _*When you are ready to move on StormArmour, I will help you find a way home to your family. If I am not yet powerful enough to do so, I will find someone who is. I promise you that. *_  she told the blade.

"I knew them but briefly Sarlis. They along with Ayden, Seilwooden and Calenthang were directly responsible for saving my life, much as we were responsible for saving yours. They freed me from the mind-bondage of a naga. To that, I owe them a debt of honor. As I could not save their lives, perhaps I can help avenge their deaths." she smiled sadly, grimly, having no doubt in her mind that Andreas is now dead. To think otherwise would be too horrible to contemplate.

Teleri glanced side-long at Sarlis, almost missing his question. "Perhaps whoever, whatever killed Chasity wanted somebody to find her. That's fairly obvious isn't it?" she said, mildly as she thought about Sarlis' next question, remembering the body, what little she had seen.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2005)

Sielwoodan stares at Sarlis for a moment. He looks like he wanted to say something, but finally simply keep walking, ignoring the fact that Sarlis is following him.

[SBLOCK]The lack of blasting comment is for you high diplomacy and bluff...[/SBLOCK]

Once in the Inn, Sielwoodan listen to the discussion. As the Innkeeper propose the meals and room, Sielwoodan reply to him, handing him a gold piece. "Here for a meal and a room. I want you to feed my mule too. Keep the change if there's any."

_Broddy has found acompetitor. Sarlis doesn't seems to be able to stop rabbling, but I feel something not good behind all that... let's judge him by his acts, which are not brillant up to now. Even Dunstand, which was once an outlaw, is more trustable than that little priest._


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

[sblock]Velmont, well I work as a project manager and I can tell you that you won't make people work effectively for you if you start blasting them at any opportunity. You need to know when to use Intimidate skill and use it sparringly. Otherwise people quickly get scared, work effectively for a short while and change dept/compagny completly alienated by their manager. I saw very few sales people that comes and say that you are a looser if you don't buy their product, they will instead use the if you buy you will be even better approach. Bluff on the other hand can be used in any situation, you could bluff that you are mad, happy, concerned whatever.

I don't think that insulting a somehow local "religious" Icon was diplomacy. Our Prime Minister in Canada did something similar in China a few years back joking about a little broom used to clean the death and let me tell you that he looked pretty bad. 

One last thing, I know Sarlis track record can easily makes him suspicious but without meta-gaming Sielwoodan should quickly starts to trust him with a +2 sense motive[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 5, 2005)

[sblock] Sielwoodan's character is that of one who doesn't give trust easily. Relying on your character's skills souly to roleplay them is rather impersonal, don't you think? It's not metagaming in this case, because that is how he always plays his character. That is Sielwoodan. Sense Motive has nothing to do with his personality. [/sblock]

Calenthang notices Sarlis' disapproving look as he begins to drink and grins inwardly.
_Those that always judge will find themselves judged._


----------



## Majin (Apr 5, 2005)

"She is quite the important symbol of our village good sir," the barkeep replies, taking Sielwoodan's payment and tip with a quick, but gracious nod. "Lady Chastity and High Priestess Andress grew up together here. They were close friends since childhood. The High Priestesse's family died when she was still young and the Lady's parents took her in to raise as their own. As for bringing her back, High Priestess Andress has attempted it numerous times, but she says that something is holding Lady Chastity's spirit from returning. What exactly that is, she does not know."

OoC: 
1 sp for the goblet of fine wine.
1 sp for the gallon of ale.
5 sp for Broddy's room (per night).
2 sp for Broddy's meal.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 5, 2005)

"You are kind, Mr. Danrat."  says Drogo, pulling up a stool.  "Many people on the street seemed to avoid us, though we haven't been here before.  Are they wary of all strangers, or are we different somehow?  We were friends of Lady Chasity, and intend to avenge her death, and free her spirit.  Why would they be hostile to us?"


----------



## Majin (Apr 5, 2005)

"Well, to tell you the truth, I wasn't too thrilled at your coming either, but you seem an alright folk," he says, looking away from Drogo to smile at Sarlis. "Though I doubt you'll get similar treatment elsewhere in this village. The High Priestess has everyone on their toes since Lady Chastity's death. An ill omen she preaches. She is quite pained by her friend's passing and without her protection is quite certain that even rougher times lay ahead," the man says, wiping the bar in front of the halfling absentmindedly.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2005)

Noteing the tension in the room Broddy will pay for the food and room go sit down and eat. Of course during his meal he will pull out his book and continue to try and decipher it.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

Teleri muses over the innkeeper words, paying for her meal, room and tea. "Sarlis? I didn't really get a solid look at Chasity's body, but." she paused, obviously looking for a delicate way to explain her suspicions. 

"There are many ways to hurt someone without obvious injuries. Spells, drugs even playing on one's own internal fears can do great damage without leaving marks." she winced, pushing an ugly memory away, a memory of helping her mother with her father after he was rescued from drow cultists. "And there are just as many ways to kill someone without leaving any mark at all."

[sblock] Figure that either she didn't make the check or didn't get a good look at the body.[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

"I know that perhaps too well for my taste, Teleri.

He then turns towards the InnKeeper. "Sir Danrat, thank you for everything it was a pleasure to meet you, and again my compliment to the chef"

Once the Innkeeper is a bit farther away he adds "Teleri, I think we should go pay a little visit to our friend the high priestress, she knows probably much more than the InnKeeper. But I see one problem, she doesn't seems to like stranger and might be very reluctant to give us any valuable information. What do you think?

Sarlis waits for her answer looking straight in her eyes with his deep blue eyes.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

Teleri nodded. "I agree. We should take Ayden and maybe Seilwooden or Calenthang along too for any extra intimidation we might need. Dunstand," she shook her head. "He might be more harm then help and Broddy," she grinned ruefully. "He would send her screaming into the next village with his chatter." she said softly, making sure that the gnome isn't anywhere around before telling Sarlis that.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 6, 2005)

Calenthang leans over with a mug of ale in his hand and stares mock-blearily at the two.
"I'm glad you think I'm intimidating," he says with a smile and a wink. Being drunk is a skill at which the elven warrior has had much practice.

[sblock] Since I think it'd be impractical for you to go back and read all of the Lamentation of Lolth threads, DarkMaster, I'm gonna be fair to the newcomer and not assume that you know what in Hades I'm referring to for now on. I can only hope that my write-up for Calenthang can shed _some_ light on his mannerisms. He's a drunkard sometimes. His past and all... [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

Teleri grins at Calenthang. "Hay, tis a gift. Some have it, some don't. At least I recognize it when I see it."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Sarlis nods back at Teleri. "I got to trust you on that, you know these men much better than I do. He turns towards Calenthang then back to Teleri. "But I doubt this one can do much in his condition. And for the ranger, I find him more weird than indimitating."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

Teleri grins at Sarlis. "The elf unheard is the elf with a bow in hand, aiming for your back." she nodded at Seilwooden. "He's good to have as an ally, but not so good as an enemy."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Sarlis is slightly confused by Teleri's answer
_"I don't understand what she wants exactly, protection from her allies or people that will impose respect and put psychological pressure simply by their presence. I guess she meant protection"_

"I see... I guess you are right if we are to try a more diplomatic approach, it would be better to have our warrior be as erased and as least menacing as possible. Lets gather the people and go introduce ourselves.

He winks at Teleri as he says the word introduce.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

_*There is also the fact that I believe that I would not be as helpful in the negotiation department as Sarlis thinks. I'm best as intimidation and irritating the opposing party into revealing something they shouldn't. And between Ayden and the others, they can maybe keep both me and Sarlis from doing something that we shouldn't. *_  she thought privately.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

OOC [sblock] Is it easy to identify the location of the temple in the city or we need more investigation to locate it [/sblock]

"I had more than my share of conflict with some member of the group and I think they would be more inclined to follow us, if you ask them.


----------



## Majin (Apr 6, 2005)

OoC: The temple is pretty big and is the centerpiece of the village, so no trouble finding it at all.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2005)

Sielwoodan satres a moment at Teleri without much emotion. "Aiming your back... I'll leave the assassin's work to Dunstand. That's his speciality. Go with Ayden, he knows how to handle such things."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2005)

Teleri chuckles and tells the ranger. "I was thinking more of ambush to tell the truth."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2005)

The trip had been a restful one for Ayden, even given the serious nature of their journey, and it had allowed him to focus more on Finder's calling and the effects it was having on his life. He could feel his confidence growing in his abilities, and as that confidence grew, his Uncle granted him the ability to channel more of his divine power through him.

Ayden also used the journey to practice more on his Uncle's violin and as the notes rolled out into the still night air, Ayden could feel the underlying power that the songs held and knew that soon he would begin storing that power into the instrument through magic. It was something that Finder himself had done when he was still a mortal, and Ayden felt that his Uncle would not disapprove of his endeavour.

As they neared the town though, Ayden's demeanor once again grew serious. The darkening clouds overhead seemed to match his companion's mood and everyone, save Sarlis, felt as if they were riding into an ambush. However, as they entered the town, Ayden had to admit that he was surprised at how normal everything seemed to be. The people looked like the common laborers he had visited on behalf of his family growing up, and if they were all secret members of the White Brotherhood, they were doing an amazing job with their disguises.

As the funeral procession approached them, Ayden removed the broad brimmed hat he wore and felt the first drops of the icy rain land on his face and neck. The unexpected chill sent an involuntary shiver down his spine and as his eyes locked upon the figure that was in the coffin, he felt his body go numb and for a moment was certain he would fall to the ground. 

_~By the gods....how did this happen???~_

A look of shock was on his face as Ayden tried to move forward, but his legs resisted his urgings and he remained as still as a post.

_~If Lady Chasity has fallen then surely Andreas has met the same fate...~_

Ayden watched as Sarlis moved forward and knelt beside the body and spoke a short prayer over her before standing back up and looking around briefly at the surrounding area. Ayden's focus was so divided between his companions, the woman in front of them, and the body that he only heard parts of what she was saying.

His attention was refocused on the present when Dunstand suddenly broke free from their ranks and grabbed the arm of someone in the crowd and began yelling at the man. His words were not as important to Ayden as the emotion in the man's voice and as he began to step approach him, Calenthang quickly passed him and reached the scout just as the woman moved away from speaking with him.

_~Once again the others prove their strength in a crisis...~_




			
				Drogo said:
			
		

> Drogo frowns grimly. "The people avoid us for a reason. They are not bad people, but they put their lives at risk associating with us, it seems. We must respect their fear and avoid them for now. We will speak to the priestess later. For now, let us join them in paying our last respects to our departed friend."




Ayden nodded his head slowly and with wooden steps approached the fallen paladin. She looked so pale and fragile, and for a moment, Ayden felt the childish desire that Chasity would suddenly open her eyes and tell them she had been merely sleeping. However, childhood had long sinced passed him by, and as he stared down at her, he knew that she would not be opening her eyes any time soon.

"May Finder's songs fill your heart with gladness as you rest in the halls of Torm, and may the Valorous One stand at your side always."

As the others approached and offered their own final words, Ayden stood back and tried to convince himself that this was really happening. While he had known that Lady Chasity and Master Andreas had been taken against their will, part of him had hoped that they would still be alive when they arrived. However, this was not a child's story where the fair maiden and noble prince live happily ever after.

_~They will pay...whoever did this to you Chasity, I vow they will pay...~_


Snapping out of his musing, Ayden looked around and saw the funeral procession heading back towards the church and his companions entering what he guessed was the local inn. Putting the hat atop his now soaked hair, Ayden slowly followed them inside, his steps slow and unsteady.

[sblock]End Part One[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> The Double Bolt Inn, a single storied building in the south part of the village is Twlight Hollows only accomodations. After Sielwoodan stables Felmir and goes inside, he and any others following enter the common room. This wood-paneled room is warmed by a fireplace, above which hangs a small steel shield emblazoned with the symbol of Ilmater (a pair of white hands bound at the wrist with a red cord). Four tables are arranged about the room, and a bar stretched along the wall near the entrance. A double door to the north appears to lead into the kitchen and a staircase descends down to the basement along the southern wall. A large man, bald, in his middle years stands behind the bar wiping it clean with a cloth. The room otherwise is empty of any patrons.




Ayden entered the Double Bolt and hung his sodden cloak and hat on the pegs near the fireplace to dry. As he placed them there, his eyes were drawn to the symbol of Ilmater and thought that the Broken One had found a suitable home in this place. As his companions chose seats at the bar and at various tables, Ayden walked to a corner table away from them all and pulled his Uncle's violin from the depths of the magical bag.

Pulling his hair back and securing it with a small leather cord, as Ayden meant to have it cut while they travled only to feel it was too vain of a request to ask at the time, he drew the bow across the strings and as the music filled the room, Ayden sang the one and only hymn he knew of the Ilmateri.

"We are the broken men
We are the suffering men
Leaning together
Hearts filled with woe. Alas!
Our dried voices, when
We whisper together
Are quiet and meaningless
As wind in dry grass
Or rats' feet over broken glass
In our dry cellar


Shapes without form, shades without colour,
Paralysed forces, gestures without motion;


Those who have crossed
With direct eyes, to Kelemvor's Kingdom
Remember us -- if at all -- not as lost
Violent souls, but only
As the broken men
The suffering men.

Eyes I dare not meet in dreams
In death's dream kingdom
These do not appear:
There, the eyes are
Sunlight on a broken column
There, is a tree swinging
And voices are
In the wind's singing
More distant and more solemn
Than a fading star.

Let me be no nearer
In Kelemvor's dark kingdom
Let me also wear
Such deliberate disguises
Rat's coat, crowskin, crossed staves
In a field
Behaving as the wind behaves
No nearer --

Not that final meeting
In his twilight kingdom

This is a dead land
This is a stark land
Here the false images
Are raised, here they receive
The supplication of a cruel man's hand
Under the twinkle of a fading star.

Is it like this
In Ilmater's kingdom
Waking alone
At the hour when we are
Trembling with tenderness
Lips that would kiss
Form prayers to mend broken stone.

The eyes are not here
There are no eyes here
In this valley of dying stars
In this hollow valley
This broken jaw of our lost kingdoms

In this last of meeting places
We grope together
And avoid speech
Gathered on this beach of the tumid river

Sightless, unless
The eyes reappear
As the perpetual star
Multifoliate rose
Of death's twilight kingdom
The hope only
Of broken men.

Between the idea
And the truth
Between the motion
And the act
Falls the dark shadows 

Between the conception
And the creation
Between the emotion
And the response
Falls the dark shadow

Between the desire
And the chasm
Between the potency
And the existence
Between the essence
And the descent
Falls the dark shadow

As the song ended, the last note hung heavy in the air for a moment before slowly fading away.

[sblock]End Part Two and I would like to give all credit to T.S. Eliot for the poem of his I just butchered for my own purposes.[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Apr 7, 2005)

Dunstand ignores his companions and tries in vain to find some meaning in the innkeeper’s words. He stares motionless at the polished wood of the bar till he hears Ayden’s lament. Hearing the song opens the rogues’ emotional barriers and he has to wipe away some tears, as he gives himself time to reflect on Chastity’s passing. _May the mothers embrace welcome you home Chastity, and the creator shelter you._

As the last note dies off, Dunstand gets up and walks over to Ayden. “If this is one of Finder’s gifts, then you truly must be one of his favorite followers, to grace you with such a skill.”  Pausing to take a deep breath. “Know that if the dark shadows should ever fall you will find me at your side, broken man or not.”

[sblock]Ooc:
Verbatim I C that you still spell Chastity with just one T “Chasity”. It could be that you picked this up from my misspelling of her name in the loot list title, if so I’m sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 7, 2005)

Teleri smiled at Ayden, though her smile was indeed very sad. "I don't think you need any more signs of Finder's approval my friend. His music flows through you loud enough that a deaf man could hear it." she said in complete sincerity.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 7, 2005)

Broddy looks up from his book and listens quietly to Ayden's music as he nods to himself. "A good song to mark the passing of a friend." He thinks quietly to himself.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 8, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  Andreas.  We must ask about him as well."

Drogo will enter the temple in search of the priestess, assuming enough time has passed for the funeral to be over.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 8, 2005)

Sarlis slightly entertained by the priest music approaches Ayden. "Music is one of the best cure for what our magic can't cure. As I can hear you are both apt at curing the body as you are to cure the soul. Sarlis adds looking at the priest instrument.

_"I guess he plays well enough to earn a living playing in a place like here, but he will need to do more than that to impress me"_

"Ayden, I will head to the temple, hopefully the priestress will be able to shed some light on what happened to your friend. As I heard she was a defender of the people and her death needs to be avenge."

Feeling competent enough on his own Sarlis head straight to the temple. Not really waiting for the others to follow.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 8, 2005)

Teleri shakes her head and finishes her meal before heading off to the temple, hoping that the others will more or less follow suit. In any case, she has a few pointed questions to ask of the priestess.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2005)

As Sarlis leave alone, Sielwoodan says: "Drogo is right" We can't do much for the deads, but we can do something for the living. And the first thing you should do, Ayden, is to follow, I should say precede Sarlis to the temple."


----------



## Majin (Apr 8, 2005)

Those going to the temple find it easily, the largest structure in the village, tall and made of stone, you approach nearby when you see a white-robed woman heading towards you from the church's direction. The white-robed cleric stands with her head bowed respectfully. Large hazel eyes steal glances at each of you. In a voice as soft as breeze-ruffled grass, the young woman says, "I come in the name of Her Holiness Andress of Ilmater, Loyal Head Cleric of the Church of Ilmater in Twilight Hollow. She sent me to request an audience with you. It appears I was not needed to bring you after all. If you will allow it, I am to guide you to her."

Assuming the party goes with the cleric, you head closer to the church. Standing before the great temple is a rainworn statue depicting a crying man in flowing robes. Walking around him, you head down a long alley enfolded by the temple's walls. The smell of aged grime rises from the uneven cobblestones. Arrow slits eye you as you pass. You step beneath a raised wooden portcullis into a rain-soaked, diamond-shaped courtyard. A robed woman leans against a stone cistern at the courtyard's center. Your escort steps to one side and bows reverently to the holy woman. The woman bows back and murmurs, "My blessings for your service, child."

Suffering has put wrinkles at the corners of the cleric's eyes. Her pain tugs down the edges of her mouth. Dressed in drenched robes of mourning, the cleric turns toward you with a welcoming gesture. She nods and attempts to smile, but her lips don't quite manage the gesture. "Thank you for coming," she greets quietly. "I am Andress. Welcome to Twilight Hollow." She pauses only briefly, then confesses, "I'm afraid I must beg a favor from you--one for which I can offer very little in return."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2005)

OOC: Assuming Ayden is there.

Sielwoodan, who has followed the group, eyed Ayden as the priestess ask for her favor, wihtout any sign of emotion. He also quickly look at Sarlis, but he cannot hide some suspicious look.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 9, 2005)

"That which is little is great to some, that which is great, is little to others," Teleri replied with a tired smile. "What is going on here? Please tell us." she asked imploringly, lending her own sadness to the plea.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

Sarlis tries to hide his surprise as the young elf opens her mouth.

_"What an horrible lack of tact. Time to intervene before she breaks more pots.
wait a second Ilmater priestess, lets adjust the speech a little. What is the center of their faith, Martyrdom that's right. Could I be more lucky than that."_

Sarlis inclines himself in front of the priestress. "Lady, It would be an honor to help you, in what can only be a noble cause coming from a lady such as yourself. We do also have unanswered questions, and I would gladly accepts to perform any favor, asking as my only form of payment answers to them. 

As you might know Lady Chastity was a friend of some of the people that travel with me. I didn't have the honor to know such a unique individual, an individual willing to sacrifice her life for your village. Such a dedication is something that only a very few can ever reach. I only wish, I could get to such a high level of spirituality. 

We are not questioning her choices, we are simply trying to understand the nature of her sacrifice, what leaded her to the ultimate sacrifice. Knowing that her death wasn't vain would greatly ease the pain and allow us to better appreciates her actions.

Sarlis bow again, before stepping back. He doesn't look at any of his compagnion staying focused on the priestress.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 9, 2005)

[sblock] Teleri isn't known for her polite conversational skills. She's rather blunt and to the point. [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 11, 2005)

Calenthang stays back in the inn and continues to enjoy his drink.

[sblock] I'm back. Roll to see if I'm getting drunk  [/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2005)

Broddy watches as most of the party members leave to go visit the cleric, normally this wouldn't be something to miss but the tension from the group wasn't getting any better as they got closer to their goal. Now add in the death of Chastity and it just seemed better not to be with them at this moment. Although not knowing what was going on was going to be nerve wrecking at best...

A small smile spreads across his face as he opens a pouch at his side and a small weasel pops out climbing up his arm onto the table before him.

"Hey Vex. I got a job for you," he tells his familiar giving him a small piece of his bread. "I need you to follow the others and let me know whats going on. Just watch and stay hidden and try to stay out of trouble."

[sblock] Various weasel abilities: Balance +10, Climb +11, Hide +10, Move Silently +8, Spellcraft +5, Sense Motive +1 [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 12, 2005)

Seeing the gnome pouring over his new book sometime after his exchange with the weasel, Calenthang decides to take his drink over to Broddy's table and sit down with him.
"Any luck, friend Broddy?" the warrior asks his concentrating friend before ordering a meal and another pitcher.

[sblock] 7 silver? [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 12, 2005)

Teleri winced at the diplomatic speech of her human friend. _*Sometimes, getting to the heart of the matter is more productive than twisting around and doubling back.*_

She sighed, the pain and inner turmoil very apparent. "I am sorry my friend. Sometimes I am too blunt for my own good. Perhaps we should get inside someplace, where it is warmer? she asked more politely, as she saw that the woman was drenched to the bone.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

Ayden watched as the others began leaving heading towards the temple, Sielwoodan's words still echoing in his mind.

_~If Chasity died here...where is Andreas...could they have forced Chastity and Andreas into a situation they knew they could not escape from? Uncle, there are so many questions and every one seems to branch off into so many more...~_

Rising to his feet, Ayden felt tired to the very core of his being and as he looked over at Broddy and Calenthang he envied them both for a moment.

_~To just be able to grieve for a moment without having to think of what the others might think...~_

Putting on his still damp cloak and hat, Ayden pushed the doors of the inn open and began walking towards the church of Ilmater. 

He managed to catch the others as a young acolyte spoke to them about the church wishing to see them and as Sielwoodan arched a questioning eyebrow his way, Ayden stepped forward through the others and walked at the head of the procession next to Sarlis and Teleri.

As they reached reached the temple, Ayden tried to remember all he could about the subtleties of the Ilmater faith, as the last thing he wished to do was make a serious mistake during their introductions. Hoping to keep it as simple as possible, Ayden hoped that a greeting and blessing would be enough formalities between them.



			
				Majin said:
			
		

> You step beneath a raised wooden portcullis into a rain-soaked, diamond-shaped courtyard. A robed woman leans against a stone cistern at the courtyard's center. Your escort steps to one side and bows reverently to the holy woman. The woman bows back and murmurs, "My blessings for your service, child."
> 
> Suffering has put wrinkles at the corners of the cleric's eyes. Her pain tugs down the edges of her mouth. Dressed in drenched robes of mourning, the cleric turns toward you with a welcoming gesture. She nods and attempts to smile, but her lips don't quite manage the gesture.  "Thank you for coming," she greets quietly. "I am Andress. Welcome to Twilight Hollow." She pauses only briefly, then confesses,  "I'm afraid I must beg a favor from you--one for which I can offer very little in return."




As both Teleri and Sarlis quickly spoke to the High Priestess, Ayden listened to their words and wondered for a moment if there was truly anything more he needed to add, but another sharp gaze from Sielwoodan made him step forward and lift his gaze to meet that of the Priestess.

"I must apologize for my lack of a proper greeting Priestess, but it has been many years since I last saw one of Ilmater's clergy in Immersea. However, it has not been as long since I last saw Lady Chastity and another of our companions, Master Andreas. When I last saw them, they were alive and hale helping keep the peace in Orchard Falls, and when I see Lady Chastity now..."

Ayden could feel the bitterness and fatigue threatening to creep into his voice, and he knew that pointing fingers to make himself feel better would not help things out any.

"We were told and have been under the impression that Lady Chastity and Master Andreas were taken under duress by the White Brotherhood and brought here. If our information was wrong and Lady Chastity returned here for another reason, please tell us and ease our minds, but if they have killed her and Master Andreas let us see to their killers first and then we will return to help you as best we can."


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

~At the Double Bolt Inn~



> "Hey Vex. I got a job for you," he tells his familiar giving him a small piece of his bread. "I need you to follow the others and let me know whats going on. Just watch and stay hidden and try to stay out of trouble."




Vex snatches the crumb with an exasperated sigh. "Work, work, work, that's all I'm good for, and I do it for breadcrumbs, can you believe it?" the weasel complains to itself as it hops down off the table. "One of these days I'll make it big, _big_ I say, and then _I'll_ be the one controlling the breadcrumbs...." The familiar's voice trails off as it heads out of the tavern, following his charges, though Broddy thinks he hears a small squeak of triumph and the words, "Dance, puppets, dance!" before Vex with his grandious plans of world domination travels out of earshot.

~Temple of Ilmater~



> Sarlis inclines himself in front of the priestress. "Lady, It would be an honor to help you, in what can only be a noble cause coming from a lady such as yourself. We do also have unanswered questions, and I would gladly accepts to perform any favor, asking as my only form of payment answers to them.
> 
> As you might know Lady Chastity was a friend of some of the people that travel with me. I didn't have the honor to know such a unique individual, an individual willing to sacrifice her life for your village. Such a dedication is something that only a very few can ever reach. I only wish, I could get to such a high level of spirituality.
> 
> We are not questioning her choices, we are simply trying to understand the nature of her sacrifice, what leaded her to the ultimate sacrifice. Knowing that her death wasn't vain would greatly ease the pain and allow us to better appreciates her actions."




Andress sighs slightly, a small guilty look on her pained face before answering Sarlis. "It was with my blessing that she went to find the lair of a band of ruthless brigands. These brigands were attacking farmsteads on the outskirts of Twilight Hollow. Chastity wanted to end the threat once and for all. According to my divinations, they were hiding in the ruins of an evil temple."



> "I must apologize for my lack of a proper greeting Priestess, but it has been many years since I last saw one of Ilmater's clergy in Immersea. However, it has not been as long since I last saw Lady Chastity and another of our companions, Master Andreas. When I last saw them, they were alive and hale helping keep the peace in Orchard Falls, and when I see Lady Chastity now..."
> 
> Ayden could feel the bitterness and fatigue threatening to creep into his voice, and he knew that pointing fingers to make himself feel better would not help things out any.
> 
> "We were told and have been under the impression that Lady Chastity and Master Andreas were taken under duress by the White Brotherhood and brought here. If our information was wrong and Lady Chastity returned here for another reason, please tell us and ease our minds, but if they have killed her and Master Andreas let us see to their killers first and then we will return to help you as best we can."




Andress' brow furrows slightly and her face takes on a puzzled frown. "I don't believe I've ever heard of this... White Brotherhood, you say? Perhaps these are the brigands that Chastity attempted to stop? She had just returned from a pilgrimage north where she took it upon herself to take up the mantle of another faith, a practice we have adopted here over the years. In better to understand the suffering that occurs in our world and take it upon ourselves, dear Chastity chose to wear the guise of a different faith than her native Ilmater for a time, in order to experience the hardships clergy of these other faiths must endure. 

As for this Andreas you speak of, we did not see her enter town with anyone else, but if this White Brotherhood had done something to her before she returned, that might explain why she was not up to the task of routing out the brigand hordes to the west."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

Sarlis watches carefully the priestress as she speaks trying to discern if what she says hold together, before adding anything. 

[sblock]Sense motive +11[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

OoC: Sarlis does not sense anything out of the ordinary with the priestess' mannerisms, body language, or anything of that sort. As far as he can tell, she's sincere in what she has told the party.

Calenthang - 7 silver.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

Ayden felt as if part of his world was threatening to turn itself upside down as Priestess Andress addressed him.

"Lady Chastity was not truly one of Torm's paladins? Why would she lie to us about that? Especially as she called upon him to reveal the auras of those she encountered? Did Lady Chastity not mention anything of her helping the town of Orchard Meadows*? Master Andreas was also a male priestess, and a sorcerer of no small talent, which is why I find her death so hard to believe as between the two of them, there was very little they could not have handled."

Ayden's hands went to his temples as he tried to make sense of the madness he felt threatening to wash over him at any second.

_~What is going on here? Could there be two Chastitys?~_

[sblock]Sorry for the Orchard Falls earlier...meant Orchard Meadows and somehow wrote it as somthing else..[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

Andress' eyes widen in surprise at Ayden's mention of Chastity's use of Torm's blessings. Soon after, a slight smile, the best she can manage, crosses her lips. "That is welcome news at least. It seems that The Triad has smiled upon our humble practices. As you may or may not know, Torm works closely with Ilmater, under Tyr," she nods. "It appears that they have worked together in this and granted her the ability to better experience the trials the Torm faithful must go through."

Recognition crosses her face as Orchard Meadows is mentioned. "Yes, she did mention returning from there. She had completed her pilgrimage as a Torm faithful and was ready to resume her duties here in our village. It is quite terrible she was not with us long upon her return," she bows her head.

"Though again, she did not show up with anyone else. This Andreas is unknown to me, and her squire was the last one to be with her when they left to quell the brigands."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2005)

Broddy smiles again as he watches he familiar run out of sight, he made a mental note to give him a big piece of meat when he gets back. "One must be carefull when your weasel familiar wants to rule the world." He thinks to himself, chuckling slightly.

[sblock] That just too funny Majin, makes me wish I named him Brain[/sblock]



			
				Calenthang said:
			
		

> "Any luck, friend Broddy?" the warrior asks his concentrating friend before ordering a meal and another pitcher.




Broddy looks up with a smile and gives a nod in greeting. "I am not making much head way, the text is something that I have never encountered before, its magical but to what extent and how I can't be sure of. When I think I have figured out a paragraph or so its changed when I go back to it. Its like trying to pick up quicksilver with your hands." He shakes his head clearly frustrated but is quickly replaced with enthusiasm. "But don't worry, I will figure it out."

He closes the book carefully looking up with concern at the drinking man. "What about you Calenthang? How are you doing? I'm kind of surprised that you didn't go with the others."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

*Drogo*

"This is interesting news indeed.  But what of her squire. We knew of no such person when Chasity was traveling with our company.  Can you tell us what her squire looked like, or what talents he (she?) possesed?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2005)

Sielwoodan stay silent in his conrner, but seems absorbed by his thoughts.

_Would that mean they would have split before Chastity has come here? And why would news of there kidnapping would have reach us? If they have split, only one would have been taken, or the news would have been two, not only one... something smelling pretty bad in that._


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 12, 2005)

Calenthang gives the gnome a blank stare a few seconds before answering.
"I would just get in the way," he replies without the inflection of a hurt pride. "'None can master all,'" he adds, quoting his former mentor. "Besides, I would not think my behavior would be welcome. Humans have such odd ways of honoring their dead; my lack of emotion may be hurtful."


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

"Her squire, yes. Marthos was his name. A loyal young man who cared for her greatly. Not being able to follow her on her pilgrimage troubled him. Alas, he did not get to spend much time with her once she returned. At least they met their end fighting at each other's side. Or at least, that's what we assume. He never returned from out west, only Chastity's horse, carrying her body to us."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

Ayden turned to look at Drogo as the High Priestess mentioned Chastity's horse and sent the druid a quick mental message.

_~Drogo, could you speak to the animal to see what it can remember?~_


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

*Drogo*

"An excellent idea, my friend."  Drogo empaths back.

To the priestess.  "Chasity was our friend.  While we are very interested in figuring out what happened to her and our other friend, don't think we will be deterred in our vengence.  Meanwhile, I wonder if I might see the horse that carried back her body.  I have a way with animals, and might be able to learn something."


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

"Certainly," Andress replies, looking over at an attendant standing not to far away. Devrin will be happy to escort you to the stables where you may see her horse." The young man, Devrin, nods slightly and stands, waiting for Drogo to be ready to go.

"As for the rest of you, my request for your help still stands as my top priority. This vengeance you seek, I think you can find it by eliminating the brigands that Chastity meant to stop. I fear for our small village that these ruffians will not stop at the death of Chastity. If you would finish what she was not able to, we would be deeply indebted to you all." she says, pleadingly.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

For once in his life, Ayden did not feel the calm rationale he had always prided himself on maintaining, and when the offer for vengence was given, his reply came a second later.

"Tell us who these brigands are and where they are located Priestess. I assure you we can figure out the rest from there."


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

If Andress' pain-set face could ever wear a genuine smile, it did now at Ayden's enthusiastic fervor at taking down the brigands. "Chastity will be avenged then. Let her pain fuel you. I know that Chastity suffers in her current state. She suffers as few have ever suffered. Something has her soul and won't release it. She can't go forward, but neither can she go back."

Andress turns away and touches her hand to the simple stone well. "I prayed and took divine communion with my god. Ilmater gave me a glimpse of Chastity's circumstance. It was horrible. Her imprisonment serves no purpose but to amuse a merciless thing. This creature exists somewhere between life and death, in the valley to the west. It may be helping these brigands. That they are rogues of some sort is all I can tell you of them. Some farms along the outskirts of the village were ransacked shortly before Chastity returned. But nontheless, you should take this information and use it to fuel your thirst for revenge, your..." 

Andress stops suddenly, surprise at her own words crossing her face. "I.. I apologize to you all. This is not the way a priestess of Ilmater should carry herself. I am simply too overcome with grief at the loss of her. She was my best friend, like a sister to me, you understand. I have let my own selfish need for vengeance get the best of me. You can be sure I will exact an appropriate penance upon myself for making such a slip," she says, the cleric's face relaxing, a calm, almost euphoric look replacing the one of surprise.

"If there are no more questions, please head out as soon as possible. Give the proper repayment to those brigands that they deserve for what they have done."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Besides, I would not think my behavior would be welcome. Humans have such odd ways of honoring their dead; my lack of emotion may be hurtful."




"True, humans can be very strange at times. Its like they don't appreciate what they have until its gone." He says with a small shrug.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 12, 2005)

Teleri smiles grimly. "We will find out the truth my friend and we will not either her soul suffer more than we can help or let those brigands escape justice."

Teleri blanched as an ugly conclusion rose in her mind. _*Oh gods. Merciless being? Could it be?*_

She 'mentally tapped' Drogo on the shoulder. _*Remember when that NightHag said she wasn't done with us? Could this be part of her vengance or a continuation of her plots? Only a fiend could keep a paladin's soul from completing her journey home or a very powerful magic-worker.*_ she added,


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2005)

As Ayden heard the Priestess' desire to see the brigands pay for their crimes, he knew he would not rest until he had seen Lady Chastity's killers brought down.

_~Sometimes the songs of the guilty must be silenced forever, lest their dark notes ruin the melodies of those around them.~_

"We have traveled long High Priestess and while our spirits do burn for revenge, our bodies need rest and common sense tells us that we need to gather supplies before we leave out after the guilty."

Turning to look into the cloud filled sky, Ayden hoped that the rain would also stop by the morning, but knew that a little dampness would not stop him from doing what had to be done.

As he turned to face the priestess once more, Ayden continued.

"Please do not think that we will be totally idle in our day of resting, as I think visiting some of the farms that were attacked would be in order."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 13, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo bows slightly to the priestess, and follows Devrin to the horse.  As he has a _Speak with Animals _ spell prepared, it should be simple matter to quiz the beast.  He plans get an apple or carrot to start off on a good foot, chat a little about the stall and such, then get to business.  He will ask the horse what it can recall about the trip to the brigands and how Chasity met her demise.  He'll also ask about Marthos the squire, and, on a long shot, even Andreas.  Although a hores might not be able to communicate much, perhaps it could note traps or ambushes or some idea of what type of creature Chasity fought.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 13, 2005)

"Aye, friend Broddy."
Calenthang refills his mug and offers the gnome a drink. Misery loves company.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2005)

Sielwoodan approach Ayden and whisper to his ear, so only him can hear. "Talk for yourself, friend. Vengeance has never done any good. Before you go on your quest, remember that the living need more your help than the dead. I'll follow you if you go on the path to save Andreas, but I won't if you go on the path of vengeance."

On that, Sielwoodan leaves the the room. "I'll be with Drogo." he says as he passes the doorway. As he catch Drogo and Drevin, Sielwoodan slows his walk. "If you need help..."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Sarlis teeth grinces as he hears Ayden mention the word vengeance. 

_"I know this is not due to bad intention, but revenge is not appropriate word here, we are looking for justice to be done, not just blind revenge. Killing without knowing can make us as guilty as them."_

Sarlis notices the ranger say a few words to the priest and leave. As he was speaking Sarlis tries to read his lips 

[sblock]Not really important but adds to the personality of Sarlis, curious spot +10[/sblock]

He waits for him to leave the area before he continue.

"Revenge is not what we are looking for my Lady, Justice is what we sought. But to adequatly bring justice one needs to know the fact and understand the guilty. These brigands should be brought back here for your people to decides of their faiths. 

He pauses for a second looking at the priestress

"Perhaps you already condemn them and only wants us to execute it?

seeing Ayden talk about supplies

"It's true our body and soul have been put to the test lately"He adds with an ironic smiles

"I would greatly appreciates to stay a few nights among followers of Ilamater while we gather our strenght. That would enable me to learn more about your gospels and to see how I can grow from them. Healing body and soul. 

again pausing but letting her time to answer he adds
"Obviously I would pay for all my expenses. 

[sblock]Sarlis says it politely in a way for her to simply accept to pay for everything or to make it a real bargain. Sarlis is counting on the fact that teaching Ilmater to a priest of another faith is well worth the investement of a few silver piece. Also Sarlis is a bit cheap but he is really interested in learning more from Ilmater and her priests.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2005)

Ayden felt foolish slightly as Sielwoodan and Sarlis both spoke to him of being cautious of using the words vengence and revenge.

_~I guess I must watch my words better when my emotions are raised...~_

As Sarlis began speaking with the High Priestess more, Ayden turned to see Drogo and Sielwoodan turn a corner and disappear from their sight. Sighing slightly to himself, Ayden turned to face Teleri and Dunstand.

"Forgive my misusage of words my friends, it is just that for a moment, my heart did not want simple justice, but it truly did want vengence for Chastity's current situation. However, have no doubt that after a good night's rest I will be thinking rationally once more."

Pausing to look out into the rain, Ayden's face cracked into a partial smile as he refocused once more on his companions.

"Either of you two up for a bit of riding in this wonderful weather we are having? If there were farms attacked, perhaps the good folks of this town will give us their names and a location and we can go from there."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 13, 2005)

"Hay, I'm always ready and willing to poke my nose where it doesn't belong." she replied with a mischievous grin and sobered as she thought on the priestess' words.

As they walked towards the stables, Teleri spoke quietly. "The priestess spoke of a merciless, evil being. That could mean a fiend right? The only fiend we know of that has been working in these parts is that Nighthag we ran into at the fair. Could this be a continuation of her plots?" she asked. 

"I would think that only a powerful creature versed in necromancy could keep a paladin from completing her journey. And that Nighthag probably fits the bill pretty well. I could be wrong, but." she shrugged and smiled tightly. "We should probably stock up on holy water just in case. It seemed to be effective against it."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2005)

[sblock]Are we planning to rest or to move on investigate the farms, Sarlis doesn't need to rest but I was under the impression that some of you needed to prepare magic object or spells so that's why he asked for a shelter while the others prepare their stuff. Also what time is it now? shouldn't we rest for the night at least?[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 14, 2005)

[sblock]I assume that we had ample time to rest/prepare spells on the way here from the fair. It had to be at least a coupla days, probably a week's ride right?[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Aye, friend Broddy."
> Calenthang refills his mug and offers the gnome a drink. Misery loves company.




Broddy takes the offered drink and raises it up slightly. "To Chastity, may her soul know peace." He brings the cup back downa and takes a big drink.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 17, 2005)

Calenthang meets the toast half-heartedly.
"To Chastity."


----------



## Majin (Apr 17, 2005)

OoC: Kirinke - Everyone had time to rest the day before of course, but it is quite late in the afternoon now, nearly coming to nightfall, so naturally the party would need to rest again to be fresh for the morning. 

DarkMaster - Sarlis' attempt to read Sielwoodan's lips is unsuccessful.

~

~At the temple~

High Priestess Andress nods slowly, "Of course, feel free to rest and prepare for the journey. Allowing the brigands an extra night from justice will hopefully not matter greatly." With that, she'll wish the party good luck and let them leave at their leisure. 

~In the stables~

Chastity's steed accepts the snack offering from Drogo gratefully, but unfortunately is not much help. Most of it's thoughts are those of great mourning at the loss of Chastity. Fear also surrounds the animal's thoughts, those of only a large undead being of incredible power that made short work of Chastity and her squire.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2005)

Pushing the door open to the inn, Ayden walked over to the table Broddy and Calenthang shared and looked down at his companions and the almost empty pitcher that sat between them.

"While I know that having a drink in our friend's honor is a cherished tradition through all the races, I was wondering if perhaps you two would like to join us in looking around some of the outlaying farms for a little while. High Priestess Andress says the brigands who killed Lady Chastity also attacked there not long before Lady Chastity arrived here. I was hoping we could scout around and see what the farms tell us of those who committed the dark deeds."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 17, 2005)

[sblock]Can Sarlis spend the night in the temple? [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Apr 17, 2005)

[sblock]If he wishes to spend the night there, that can be arranged. Though I figure we can deal with that after the party gets back from checking out a few of the outlying farms?[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 17, 2005)

[sblock]"Ok"[/sblock]
As Sarlis enters the Inn, he makes a very expressive wave with his hand and smile at the patron "Good evening, Sir Danrat" of the establishement almost as if he was an old customer. He then casually scans the room trying to locate everybody. 

_"These two will probably hinders our activity more than they will help"_

Sarlis tries not to look at his two drunk compagnions and turns towards Ayden. 

"Excellent idea, Ayden. The night is almost on our doorstep, I suggest we split in small groups to cover more ground within the time we have left.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 17, 2005)

"Good idea. I'll go with you," she told Sarlis and looked at the others. "Pack holy water. From what that priestess said, we're probably going to face something that will probably be affected by it." 

She grinned ferally. "If nothing else, you can douse yourself with it before the thing eats you. I bet that would give it a pain in the stomach."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 17, 2005)

"So be it," Calenthang replies to the general commotion.
_It'll get the wench and the Lathander kook out of my hair_, he thinks to himself with heightened ego. He waits expectantly for the others.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2005)

_The horse looks nervous. I wouldn't have been surprise for a normal horse, but it is a war steed._

As Drogo speak with the beast, Sielwoodan help him to calm the steed.

"Have you learn anything interesting?" ask Sielwoodan to Drogo.


----------



## Dhes (Apr 17, 2005)

[sblock] Small backpedal becouse of my hiatus[/sblock]  


			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Forgive my misusage of words my friends, it is just that for a moment, my heart did not want simple justice, but it truly did want vengence for Chastity's current situation."




“Not to worry, I think vengeance is a good a word of any. I’ll happily join you in visiting the farms in this wonderful weather, just let me change into something more fitting.”  

Back at the inn Dunstand will order a room and bring his belongings there and change into his adventures outfit.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 17, 2005)

Teleri decides to stay at the temple, more to exchange gossip and learn new healing techniques during downtime. She changes into dry clothing and returns with Murnae saddled and ready.

"Alright, what's the plan?" she asked.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 17, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo's lips curl.  "These were no mere brigands, the killers of Chasity.  It was some abomination.  Some undead or ousider of dark power which killled her almost instantaneously.  We must tell the others.  We should not go out tonight.  Not until we're at full strength and have prepared appropriate spells."

Drogo then hurries off to tell the others the grim tale.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2005)

Sielwoodan looks Drogo leaving, hurrying to tells the news. Sielwoodan looks at the horse and approach him gently. He starts to pass his hand on his neck, to calm the steed.

"You've been faithfull to your rider. I feel it, you are caring about her. The spirits of the dead should rest in peace, and it is an abomination to see a soul trap in this world. We will go free that soul that have killed your rider, so no more will fall under the claw of this unatural creature. Cry if it is what you want, it is a proof of your loyalty, and she will know you cared about her, but your life is not finish, you can still do good. Don't forget she had an ideal. Work for it, and you'll honor her memory. For now, rest. You need it."

He take some wheat and gives it to the steed. He asks the stableboy to go fetch some sugar too, giving him some silver pieces. After that, he walks to Felmir.

"Rest well, friend. Tomorrow will not be an easy day."

And he leaves the stable.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 18, 2005)

Sarlis smiles at Teleri as she proposed to accompagny him. 

"It would be a pleasure to investigate with you"

_"The young priestress is actually scoring points with me, she too doesn't want to be stuck carrying those two drunks around while we perform our investigation"_

When Drogo starts telling his story to the others in the Inn

Sarlis listen carefully at what the gnome has to say. 

_"These small creatures are really animals, he talked to the horse and seems to beleive him, strange"_

"Drogo, what makes you beleive that these creatures are roaming around the farms tonight? If there is a risk of being attack, then we shouldn't split. But our best fighter do not seems to be completly ready for what you pretend could challenge us."

Sarlis waits to see what the gnome will answer before taking his descision.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 18, 2005)

[sblock] Drogo is a Ghostwise Halfling  [/sblock]

"Good thing you'll be traveling with our second best," Calenthang pipes in with a sardonic smile, both because the cleric thinks he's drunk and the best fighter among them.
_I'm sober enough to run you through, silver-tongued coward_, the elf thinks to himself, masking his wrathful thoughts with the same smile.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 18, 2005)

"Personally, I trust Drogo and Seilwooden with the information from Chasity's horse. Animals usually don't lie, especially not a paladin's mount" she said with a small grin.

"Well. A powerful undead creature." she thought a moment. "We don't know what kind of creature this is, only that it was powerful enough to take Chasity out almost instantanously." she looked grim.

"I agree with Sarlis. We shouldn't split up. Seperately it could take us out easily. Together, we are at our strongest." she smiled humorlessly. "This has been proven time and again with each conflict we resolve together."

_*Second best fighter? Hah.*_  She thought with a wry grin. _*Well, at least he thinks I'm fairly good at knocking heads together.*_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 18, 2005)

Sarlis notices the irony in the words of the elven. Alcool obviously loosend him up a little and Sarlis can almost read him as an open book. 

_"These warriors they always think that bullying is the answer to everything. Add a bit of alchool to the mix makes it only worse"_

"Calenthang, sits down before someone gets hurt. You are not ready to fight we all know that, so swallow your pride finish your little drink and come back tomorrow when you are decent. Then we will talk. 

Depending on you tonight to fight would be foolish, you would be as dangerous to us than as our enemies"

Sarlis adds with a strong voice.

_"I guess that's the tone these warrior can understand"_


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2005)

Sielwoodan enters the Inn as Drogo finish his story. The elven archer sits down near cthe fire and starts to listen to the discussion, silently.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 18, 2005)

Calenthang laughs at the gesture of strong-willed courage but otherwise ignores the cleric, too tired to feed the bickering.
_If only your skin was as black as your mind..._


----------



## Dhes (Apr 18, 2005)

Dunstand stands behind Calenthang and places his hand on the elf’s shoulders, making sure his companion doesn’t getup and starts some thing every one will regret. _Smile and defuse, just smile and defuse._ “If the dangers are really that great maybe we should just stay here and puzzle out the information we have, I’m sure we will see thing a lot* clearer * on the morrow.”


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 18, 2005)

Sarlis looks at the warrior with a look of pity. 

_"What a waste of talent. But issues are better solved than kept inside. Perhaps I can help him make a "man" out of himself"_

Sarlis pauses for a second letting the warrior laugh at his internal joke and turn around. 

He then adds.

"Your ability with the swords are amazing. I saw you in action and must say that I am quite impressed. Sadly you lack in self confidence and self-control. In the short time I know you I already seen good example of that and none to prove me the opposite. When faced by the killer elf in the forest you were obviously disgusted by their action, but what did you do? You ran away. Now I confront you with your drinking habits and what do you do? Run away again. 

You pretend to be a courageous warrior, but all I see is someone dodging conflicts as much as he can. 

You obviously have an issue with me but you are too scared to confront me, for whatever reason."

Sarlis waits for the warrior response calmly and in a non-threthening fashion.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 18, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo comes striding in.

"I've interviewed Chasity's horse.  These were no mere brigands who killed Chasity. It was some abomination. Some undead or ousider of dark power which killled her almost instantaneously. We should not go out tonight. Not until we're at full strength and have prepared appropriate spells.  But regardless of what faith we have in the priestess, this creature must be destroyed."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 18, 2005)

Teleri sighed, sitting down, knowing quite well that Sarlis was probably inviting the touchy wood elf into a fight. "Sarlis, I wouldn't bait Calenthang if I were you. You may be good with words, but he's better with a blade, even whilest drunk." 

"Before you judge another, you must walk in their shoes for a bit. That's a lesson I learned very early, though at times I forget the lessons." she said, quietly. "And that elf Dorator will pay for her actions, sooner or later. We are not the judges nor the jury of every wrong-doer we come across Sarlis. Were we that, we would be no better than any inquisition or thug." she looked grim. "I for one will not become either."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 18, 2005)

Ayden felt a throbbing building slowly behind his eyes as first Sielwoodan told them of Lady Chastity's killer being an undead spirit immediately followed by Sarlis' words chipping away at Calenthang's honor.

_~By Beshaba's black heart...isn't it enough that we have a world against us? Must we fight amongst ourselves as well?~_

Looking over to Sarlis and then back to Calenthang, Ayden spoke to them both and his tone held no room for misunderstanding.

"Enough of this inner fighting. Outside these doors, there are foes, both alive and apparently undead who will find us easy prey if we do not draw strength from each other. I would expect such acts from two school yard bullies, but not two men I know to be much better than their actions are saying."

Turning to face Drogo, Ayden's tone softened slightly.

"As always Master Drogo, I thank you for the insight your gifts reveal to you. However, while there is a few hours remaining, I think scouting out the farms would still be a viable option. I assure you, I will take no unnecessary risks and will return soon."

Frustrated at the events of the day, Ayden paused only once to grab his hat as he left the inn and headed for his mount.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2005)

Sielwoodan, follow Ayden. Once outside, he tells to the priest.

"I don't know if your motivation changed, but you can count on my skills to help defeat that undead beast."

On that, he takes Felmir with him and prepare him>


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2005)

[sblock] Drunk? Broddy has had 1 drink...[/sblock]

Broddy shifts nervously and trys to edge away from Sarlis figuring that Calenthang is going to pretty much jump over the table and attack the arrogant cleric.

Broddy notices his familiar close to the inn door rubbing its paws together in gleefull anticipation. Excellent, my plan is working... soon this group will be under my control..."Now is not the time Vex." Broddy tells him as he picks him up and follows Ayden out the door.

"Ayden wait," he calls out as he attempts to catch up with him, "If what Drogo says is correct then spliting up isn't the wisest idea, we should go as a whole or not go at all." He says in all seriousness. "I know your grieving for your friend but rushing out foolhardily and getting yourself killed isn't going to solve anything."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 18, 2005)

Sarlis keeps an eye on the the warrior and whispers to Teleri. 

"Don't worry for me, I have enough control magic to tame the beast down. He also judges me, but in a worse fashion, internally. 

I am only trying to help him, improve his personality, makes him what he really aspires to, being a real brave warrior. 

The issue is not that he didn't fought the elves just that he ran away frustrated from the priestress. Fighting wasn't the wisest thing, I admit that I lost my head there, but if you were wearing my shoes as you say you would perhaps understand what lead me to these extreme action. The only thing he can do is fight, if he can't he just run away, like a cowards. Right now he wants to kill me, but he can't because he would be judged by the authority so he retreats, pretending to be smiling, unable do to anything"

Sarlis turns towards Ayden "What you call Inner fighting, I call team bounding. The elf doesn't like me, let's him clear up his mind and tells me why he hates me, straight to my face. Our relationship can't be worse, so this little activity can only improves things. Only after we know what we think of each other can we start to build a relationship based on trust."


As Ayden is about to leave. "Ayden, wait for us, if Drogo is correct it might be dangerous to investigate alone."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 18, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  Ayden, if you insist upon going out tonght, I will go with you."  Wordlessly calling Rex to his side, Drogo mounts and makes ready to ride.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 18, 2005)

Calenthang continues to smile as his companions try to calm his already tranquil nerves.
"I actually like you quite a lot, friend Sarlis," he says, now genuinely amused about the entire scene. "It seems we are not so much different. We both strive to portray ourselves as strong individuals, as you say, and we are both greatly flawed. I have accepted my flaws, friend Sarlis."
_Yes, I_ quite _like this one..._

[sblock] He's not Evil _yet_, guys. And even when he does make the shift, he won't strike any of his friends. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 18, 2005)

"You may be right Sarlis, but I'd watch my tongue around him. Even spells wear out eventually. And if you do cast a spell of control on him, once it wears off, he will probably go for your throat." she looked grim. "And such spells do not set well with me, having been under them myself a time or two. No sentient being takes to captivity, even well-meaning captivity." she warned him, all levity and masks down, utterly serious.

She looked at the others vanishing through the door. "I am not going to abandon my friends Sarlis. I wasn't speaking idily when I said that we are stronger together than seperately." she said with a wry smile, heading for the door. "I just don't think that it is particularly wise to be searching for evidence tonight. But I've had my say." she shrugged. "And the others are going, so must I." 

She unhitched her horse and nimbly climbed into the saddle. "Well, where too?" she asked simply, arguments done for the moment.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2005)

[sblock]Sarlis didn't really wanted to use the magic against the warrior[/sblock]

Sarlis nods in agreement to the fighter words. "Of course, recognising your flaw is the first step to self improvement"

Sarlis answers Teleri "I won't either, if there are undead around, we can't be enough priest"

Sarlis head outside following the others.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 19, 2005)

Seeing the priest not taking the hint, Calenthang smiles broadly and tries to hide his mirth by sucking his teeth. He'll follow after the others for good measure.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 19, 2005)

Teleri laughed, letting her own tension go. It solved nothing, and only weakened her. "I couldn't agree with you more, though some of us tend to get headaches when three or more priests get together for any length of time." she grinned and tossed Sarlis a vial of holy water.

"Take it. It can't hurt us, and can only hurt whatever undead critters we run into." she chuckled.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2005)

Turning to look at the elvish bowman and tracker, Ayden sighed as Sielwoodan's eyes still held the faint look of skepticism in them.

"I promise I only want to do the right thing Sielwoodan. My words earlier were spoken in the heat of emotion, and truthfully were not what I meant. I do want her killers brought to justice, but not at a cost that is truly too great to pay."

Seeing the others following him afterall, Ayden shrugged his shoulders slightly as he looked out across the mud filled road that ran through the center of the town.

"I guess we go to the closest farm Priestess Andress mentioned. We will look around for what we can see and then come back in from the weather, but hopefully Tymora will throw us a few coppers of fortune and we will be able to get a gauge of the physical threat that Lady Chastity went after, but prepare for the undead threat that ultimately took her life."


----------



## Dhes (Apr 19, 2005)

[sblock]







			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> [sblock] Broddy notices his familiar close to the inn door rubbing its paws together in gleefull anticipation. Excellent, my plan is working... soon this group will be under my control..."Now is not the time Vex." Broddy tells him as he picks him up and follows Ayden out the door.



OMG that is one bam good piece or writing Mimic, I could just picture it in my mind and it made me LOL with out end [/sblock]

Dunstand will join the party in investigating the farms.
_Maybe we should all just take some time off, people want to kill one another and can’t make up there mind if they want to go or if they want to stay. Sometimes I think I should have stayed in Westgate._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2005)

[sblock] Thanks for the props Dhes. Pinky and the Brain was always one of my favorite cartoons[/sblock]

Seeing the others getting ready Broddy will get his riding dog ready to go as well.


----------



## Majin (Apr 22, 2005)

Gathering everyone up, the party heads out in the quickly darkening evening, a light rain still coming down at a steady pace, making the ride to the nearest attacked farm cold and wet. Reaching the farm, you see two buildings, a farmhouse and a large barn in the middle of a large field. A farmer can be seen inside the barn, through the open doors, re-shoeing a horse. He notices you and watches nervously as you approach, obviously not sure if you are friend or foe.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 22, 2005)

Sarlis approaches slowly but in a determined fashion. He salutes the men with a large friendly smile across his face. 

"Gentlemen, let me introduce myself. My name is Sarlis, traveler and bearer of Lathander words. These are my compagnions of fortune.  

He slowly approaches the men and look at the horse he his re-horsing. 

"Looking at you, it almost looks like an easy job" Sarlis finishes his sentence with a friendly laugh.

[sblock]As usual Sarlis tries to befriend the men Diplomacy +21[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2005)

_What a fortune..._

Sielwoodan starts to looks around for anything that looks to him unusual.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2005)

Ayden dismounted and as his boot sunk slightly into the mud, he saw Sielwoodan prepare to leave the others. Leaning over to the taciturn archer, Ayden spoke quietly to him.

"We should let Father Sarlis speak to the owner of the farm before we walk around on his property Master Sielwoodan. While we may be here for a noble purpose, this is still his land and we must respect his rights as such."

Hoping the elf did not think he was trying to dictate his actions, as Ayden still wondered what Sielwoodan thought of him even though they had ridden together for several weeks, he turned and waited for the chosen of Lathander to finish his greetings with the farmer.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 24, 2005)

Teleri sighed, trying to look as non-threatening as possible, quite a trick, considering that she was a 6ft tall she-elf decked out in a chain shirt, mithril longsword and composite longbow within easy reach. She dismounted, carefully and went to stand beside the others, drawing her cloak about her to keep the chill away. 

"Plus, the farmer has every reason not to trust us with all of the recent 'bandit' attacks. Let's treat these people like fragile glass, ok? The last thing they need is to fear every stranger that comes around." she told Ayden in elvish.

She looks around, taking in the enviroment and the farmer, gauging reactions.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 25, 2005)

Calenthang stands amongst his companions quietly, the wet having sobered him to a mood as glum as the weather.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2005)

"Right, but the rains is erasing the tracks, if there are some, so try to make so Sarlis doesn't lose too much time in useless speach." says Sielwoodan, as he walk back next to Felmir, and try to calm the beast who doesn't seems to like his walk under the rain.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2005)

Teleri thought a moment as she looked at the cloudy sky. "It's been raining off and on all day and probably the night before. The attacks happened at least a day ago. Any tracks would have assuredly been washed away by now." she smiled at the taciturn ranger. "Though I'm no expert on the subject."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

Riding along with the rest of the group not really minding the rain, Broddy hums a gnomish traveling song to himself. Once they are at stop and he notices the farmer looking at them he will smile and wave a greeting to him.


----------



## Majin (Apr 26, 2005)

Upon realizes the party poses no threat, the farmer forces a small laugh at Sarlis' jest, before banging in the last shoe of the gelding. 

"What brings a group such as you lot to my farm?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 26, 2005)

[sblock] Sorry for the delay Work is taking to much of my time. [/sblock]
Sarlis take a sadden look as he answers the men. 

"Hopefully you will excuse my blunt approach but we are currently pressed by time. We are sent by the Priestress to investigate on the death of one of our compagnion, Lady Chastity. We were told that the people who commited this crime recently attacked nearby farm. We are looking for information that could help us solve the mystery of her death and protect your village.

[sblock] To all:Sorry I don't know if I can trust this guy, maybe I said too much. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2005)

[sblock]Figure than the nearby farms will be well aware of the paladin's death, especially if they go to the town often enough. So, telling him the truth in this case probably won't hurt anything and this way, we won't have to remember any lies.[/sblock]

"Nasty bit of weather you've been having." Teleri said, smiling at the farmer. "How long has it been going on?" she asked curiously.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2005)

Teleri said:
			
		

> "It's been raining off and on all day and probably the night before. The attacks happened at least a day ago. Any tracks would have assuredly been washed away by now." she smiled at the taciturn ranger. "Though I'm no expert on the subject."




"One more reason not to waste more time."



			
				Teleri said:
			
		

> "How long has it been going on?"




Sielwoodan, who was more staring around him than listening to the discussion seems to focus  now on the discussion.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 27, 2005)

[sblock]Teleri is trying to gauge if the wet, chilly weather is natural for that time of the year or 'unseasonable'. In magic terms, that could mean that the weather was summoned.[/sblock]

_*Drogo? Could the weather be summoned or sent? I'm not too familar with this part of the country, so I have no idea.*_ Teleri mind-sent to the druid, figuring that he might have a better idea of it.


----------



## Majin (May 1, 2005)

At hearing Chastity's name, the farmer frowns and looks to the ground thoughtfully. "Yes, that was quite the tragedy. Lady Chastity will be missed greatly. These brigands must have killed her. They've been harrassing us something fierce as of late. I hear a few other farms not far from here got hit too recently. It was too dark when the attack came, I could not get a good luck at who done it. The set nearly set fire to my barn and I lost a good deal of my plantings due to it as well," he shakes his head. 

At Teleri's query about the weather the farmer shrugs. "Weather's weather. It comes and goes and does what it wills. Frankly the large bit of rain we've been getting is a blessing to my harvest this season. I may be able to salvage a decent amount of it, if things keep up like they are."


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> [sblock]Teleri is trying to gauge if the wet, chilly weather is natural for that time of the year or 'unseasonable'. In magic terms, that could mean that the weather was summoned.[/sblock]
> 
> _*Drogo? Could the weather be summoned or sent? I'm not too familar with this part of the country, so I have no idea.*_ Teleri mind-sent to the druid, figuring that he might have a better idea of it.




Drogo will answer as best he can.  _Knowledge (nature) +10._   Then adds, "I doubt anyone has been manipulating the weather.  Chasity was killed by an undead or outsider.  These evil forces are powerful, but can not generally affect the natural cycle."


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2005)

_*Ah. Well, at least that's something we don't have to worry about. Thanks. *_ Teleri told Drogo mentally.

Teleri smiled grimly. "Well, if we manage to stop the bandits, perhaps we can make a few of em do community service as well. Twould be fitting that they work off the damages they have done."


----------



## hippocrachus (May 1, 2005)

_They will pay with their lives_, Calenthang thinks to himself.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 2, 2005)

Sarlis listen carefully the men, making a sad face when he mentions his lost. 
He looks at the men with determined eyes and adds with a powerfull voice
"That must stops immediatly. Rest assure that we will do everything in our power to bring those brigand and murderer to justice. They will have to face the consequence of their acts. 

He lower the tone and add. "But to accomplish that, we will need help from brave farmer like you who had to deal with them directly. Think about it carefully, is there anything you remember that could help us identify the nature of those who savagely attacked your farm?

Once the men answers he will thank him and asks him to direct him to another farm that had to endure the attack of the murderer.


----------



## Majin (May 4, 2005)

The farmer frowns again, silent for awhile before looking up at Sarlis. "I'm afraid that is all I can remember. As I said, it was dark, and at the time, I was a bit more concerned with my family's well being than to get a good look at the ruffians that did this." 

He points to the west and continues, "Though Merl to the west was attacked as well. Perhaps he saw something I didn't."


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Thank you for your time.  Rest assured, we will find Chasity's killers.  And we will bring them to justice.  I am Drogo.  You can ask about us in town, and find us if you learn more.  Thank you and good day."

Drogo then would propose to head on to Merl's


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2005)

Sarlis thanks the men for all his information. 

Back with the others. "I agree Drogo, we should pay this Merl a little visit"


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2005)

"Go on, I'll check the signs of the attack here and then I'll join you up." On that, Sielwoodan starts to investigate the area for any possible sign about the ruffians.


----------



## Mimic (May 4, 2005)

Totally out of his element Broddy will follow the group to pay Merl a visit.


----------



## kirinke (May 4, 2005)

Teleri nodded. "Aye, before dark would be best." she said dryly.


----------



## Verbatim (May 5, 2005)

As the farmer mentioned his family's well being, Ayden stepped forward slightly and bowed slightly to the farmer before speaking to him.

"I apologize for our unasked for appearance, but as Father Sarlis has said, we seek those who attacked you, as well as Lady Chasity. You mentioned that at the time of attack, you feared for your family's safety. Were they physically attacked during the raid? While I know it has been some time since they would have been injured, what meager healing Finder gives me, I would gladly use for you."


----------



## Majin (May 7, 2005)

Looking around the area, Sielwoodan is easily able to see signs of many horses coming from the west and leaving that way.

At Ayden's offer of healing the farmer smiles but raises his hands. "No, no, we're all fine here, thank the gods. I was simply worried for their safety as a man should in a situation like that. In hindsight, luckily these brigands seemed only interested in harrassing us, nothing really life threatening it seems. At least I hope," he adds, his frown returning.


----------



## Verbatim (May 7, 2005)

Ayden nodded his head and tried to smile back, but for once the smile did not come easily to his face.

"Aye, lucky indeed sir. However, if you or any of your family should remember anything more, however trivial you may think it is, please let us know."

As he turned to head back to his mount, Ayden saw the others mounting up and quickly followed suit. Once he was in the saddle, he turned to face Drogo and voiced his idea to him.

"Master Drogo are you still have the strength to assume the form of a hawk? Perhaps you could scout the area toward's Master Merl's homestead while he ride there? If nothing else, it would make sure that we were not riding into a trap of my making."


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2005)

Teleri swings herself into the saddle, drawing her cloak around her. "Good luck, Drogo."


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2005)

"Riders, many of them. If they ride horses, they are plainly alive. Hard to tel if they had any relation with Chastity murderer."


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2005)

Teleri smiled grimly. "But then, it's probably a safe bet that they might have dealings with the ones responsible for her murder as well as Andreas' disappearence."


----------



## Manzanita (May 7, 2005)

*Drogo Hornblower*

"Yes."  He smiles, eager to try out his new powers again.  Halflings, like humans, have always wanted to fly, and now this one can soar on the wings of eagles.  He sends a message to Rex to stick with the group and guard Broddy if attacked.  "I'll scout around as you ride towards the next farmhouse.  If I see anything, I'll buzz by and let you know."

With that, Drogo transforms into an eagle, and leaps off Rex's back and into the sky.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2005)

Sarlis looks at amazement at the small creature transforming itself in hawk. 

_"Got you wonder what is his real shape. Humanoid or animal"_

Sarlis follow the other towards Merl's house, keeping an eyes on the Hawk flying above their head.


----------



## kirinke (May 8, 2005)

Teleri grinned at Sarlis' consternation. Her own mother had shapeshifted several times in her presence over the course of her childhood, though her mother did prefer the form of an owl rather than an eagle. So, while she wasn't dumbstruck at the idea, she was still very happy for Drogo.


----------



## Mimic (May 9, 2005)

A small "wow" escapes Broddy's lips as he watches the halfling transform himself into an eagle, twisting nearly in half he reaches into his pack and pulls out a parchment and a small peice of charcoal and proceeds to write on the parchment as he studies the eagle intensly. 

A moment later his familiar pokes his head out of his sack looks at Broody and in the general direction of where the riding dog is taking them he sighs deeply (or as deeply as a ferret familiar can) and scampers out to the reins and does his best to follow the rest of the group.


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2005)

OoC: Alright guys, finals are over and I'm back, so from now on posts should start getting back to their regular frequency. Sorry for the wait. 

~

Moving further west in the direction pointed out to them by the farmer, the party slogged through the increasingly muddy roads to finally come to Merl's farm. Darkness is beginning to finally set in, made darker still by the seemingly unending storm clouds passing by overhead. The barn is closed and dark within and the fields appear empty, though there is a lamp burning in the window of the main farmhouse.


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo will report this info back to the party.  He will maintain his eagle form for now, reporting telepathicly.  In the darkness, his vision is not good, but he will go back out and circle the immediate area low and slowly, hoping to be able to give some warning to the party if the are approached.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2005)

"I don't like this, too quiet." He looks at Broddy and Sarlis and adds "Long time it has been. Let me check."

Sielwoodan starts to approach quietly the farmhouse and looks inside to see if things are normal. He will also try to see if he cannot find any marks and tracks that would have been left by some raiders on the way to the farmhouse.

OOC: +10 to Hide, Move Silently, Spot, Search, Listen and Survival.


----------



## Dhes (May 16, 2005)

“Never minde the quiet, I don’t like the look of those clouds. If we hang around here any longer we will be swimming back to town.”

Taking Sielwoodans lead, Dunstand will sneak to the farmhouse and scout-out the opposite side.

(+13 Move Silently)


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2005)

Sarlis stays back letting the other two sneak-in. 

He turns towards the other and whispers "Let's wait around here, ready to intervene, while Sielwoodan and Dunstand investigate the area."

He then tries to hide himself as much as he can and starts observing the farm carefully.

[sblock]spot, listen +10[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2005)

Teleri nods, flicking out her bow and gets ready to shoot anything she doesn't like. "My question is. Why haven't they started burning the homesteads down? Or at least trying. That's a standard tactic of bandits. Terrorize the people, keep them down, so they won't fight back when you take their stuff." she whispered to the others. "This hit and run gambit doesn't make any sense." she took her cue from the others and sought a hiding place as well.


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2005)

This was all very exicting, almost to the point where Broddy didn't notice the rain, unlike his familiar who complained about it non-stop. One would figure that if one was a weasle they would be used to getting wet from time to time but I guess that was just not true. He would simply have to invest in a rain proof pouch... or even petter make some sort of extra-spacial holding for him, yes that would do quite nicely.

Coming to a stop he pondered as to why he never joined up with a company like this before, actually that wasn't true, he had joined several of them over the last few years but they kept disbanding for reasons he never really understood. Ok, except for that one time when he nearly killed the group leader off, but that really wasn't his fault, he was pretty certain at the time that it was a wand of enlarge...



			
				Teleri said:
			
		

> "My question is. Why haven't they started burning the homesteads down? Or at least trying. That's a standard tactic of bandits. Terrorize the people, keep them down, so they won't fight back when you take their stuff." she whispered to the others. "This hit and run gambit doesn't make any sense."




"Maybe they want to draw out someone out or the raids could have been to draw someone's attention to this area and away from another." Broddy states with a shrug, until we find them its really anyones guess.

[sblock] +6 to hide[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

Ayden thought on Teleri's question for a few moments, listening to the stillness of the evening as he did so. Finally, he turned to face the priestess and gave the only answer he could think of.

"If you destroy the land then it ceases to be of value and those who live upon it cease to be any use to you. At the moment, the people in Twilight Hollow have accepted the yoke of fear, at least the great majority of them have. However, as long as the attacks are short, and with the exception of Lady Chasity and her squire, seemingly non deadly, the people are more frightened than truly angry. It is this fact that has given them the edge thus far. However that edge is now over and they will soon learn what it is like to be the hunted instead of the hunters."

Ayden's face remained grim as he spoke and his normally cheerful eyes were hard.

_~Just as you have taught me the songs of healing Uncle, you have also taught me the chants of war. Soon will be the time that your songs will lead us into battle. Be by my side Uncle...~_


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2005)

Teleri smiled, but her eyes were sad more than hard. "You knew her longer than me. I am sorry. From what I knew of her, she..." her voice trailed off and she shrugged, that simple movement saying what words could not.


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

"While I truthfully only knew her only a few more days than you Priestess, I will admit that I was impressed right away by her devotion to her faith and beliefs. It will do my heart good to banish the unholy creature that took her life back to the hell it was spawned from."


----------



## Majin (May 18, 2005)

As Dunstand and Sielwoodan went to scout out the house, the rest of the party remained back, trying to stay out of sight, though Sarlis kept a sharp eye out, hoping to catch something important. Drogo continued to circle overhead. Looking out for tracks, Sielwoodan managed to find a similar set leading back and forth as the ones he found earlier at the previous farm. The scouts found nothing else out of the ordinary besides the same few bales of hay obviously set on fire by the brigands in their "raid".


----------



## Mimic (May 20, 2005)

Broddy waits patently for the scouts to come back and report their findings.


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2005)

Sielwoodan come back to the group. "Nothing new, looks like the same band of bandits. They raid and left some haystack in fire."


----------



## kirinke (May 20, 2005)

*No... Not like bandits at all.* Teleri mused. 

"We can't really discover more tonight, can we? Perhaps we should head back, get a meal and figure out our next move."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2005)

Sarlis dissapointed turns towards Teleri.

"I agree nothing better than a good meal and a good night of rest to help you clear your taught.

If we go after these bandits, this might be our last chance to eat well and rest during the next few days.


----------



## Verbatim (May 21, 2005)

Knowing his companions were right in returning to the inn, but still feeling as if there was something that he should be doing instead of resting, Ayden kept his eyes on the barn area where Dunstand had went.

"Let us wait for Master Dunstand to return to us and tell us what he has learned and then we will leave. I thank you all for indulging me, as I must admit there was little hope in us finding anything of real use here. Although, I had hoped Tymora would smile upon us all the same."


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2005)

Teleri grinned at the glum priest. "Who says Tymora hasn't smiled down on us? We may simply be too tired to recognize it."


----------



## Dhes (May 24, 2005)

Not finding any signs of danger, Dunstand steps out of the shadow and waves to his companions as he walks to the door of the farm house. 

Making sure that all he daggers are in place, Dunstand give a loud nock on the door.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2005)

Calenthang doesn't concern himself with his companions' conversations, he merely mills about and keeps an eye out.
He smiles broadly when Dunstand knocks on the door.
_Good to see someone trying to get something done..._


----------



## DarkMaster (May 24, 2005)

As Dunstand knocks on the door Sarlis steps up, if there is someone inside they better fall on his friendly smile than Dunstand's


----------



## Majin (May 24, 2005)

Not long after the knock the door opens cautiously, a middle-aged man peers out, a lantern grasped tightly in his hand. He looks suspiciously to those standing on his doorstep. "What do ya want?" he asks, bluntly.


----------



## Verbatim (May 24, 2005)

Seeing the door open, Ayden began nudging his horse towards Sarlis and Dunstand. Knowing that at the moment the Morninglord's chosen could handle the situation better, Ayden kept his distance but kept his holy symbol in the open, should the man look his way.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2005)

Blarg all over Dhes.


----------



## Dhes (May 24, 2005)

“Well met good sir, sorry to trouble you at this late hour, but mayhaps you could provide us with some information concerning the bandit attacks.”


----------



## Majin (May 24, 2005)

The farmer squints at Dunstand through the flickering light of his lantern. "What about them? They came and vandalized my farm before moving on to others no doubt. I had thought you the same, returning to finish the job. What could I possibly have to offer you all as help concerning those ruffians?"


----------



## Dhes (May 24, 2005)

“Well good sir, any information could be of help. Is there anything remarkable about them, what are there numbers, are they humans or are the other races in the band?”


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2005)

Teleri leads her horse along with the others, keeping an eye out for trouble, which seems to be attracted to this little group..... For the moment, she keeps silent, letting those who are better equipped do the talking.


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

The farmer shrugs irritably before answering, "I dunno exactly, I was too busy cowering inside with my family hoping to survive the night than to risk my life taking a headcount! From what I did see, most of them wore helms, so I cannot say whether they were all humans or not, but the ones I did see before running inside to take shelter were."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Sarlis approaches as Dunstand is talking to the men.

_"He doesn't seem too cooperative, and Dunstand approach perhaps a bit too rude"_

"Good evening Sir" Says Sarlis cutting Dunstand dry in his "conversation".

"It looks like my compagnion Dunstand didn't introduce us. My name is Sarlis, priest of the morning lord. We are friends of your regreted protector Lady Chastity. We are investigating her death and hopping to bring to justice those who commited these horrible crimes and brough misery to your entire village. We are going around the farms hopping that some of the people who were attacked can provides us information that could help us bring those miserable to justice and hopefully compensate their victims.

Sarlis puts a strong emphasis on the work compensate hopping to create an incentive for the farmer to help them.


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

"I've told you all I know, now leave me and my family be!" the farmer shouts, slamming the door in Sarlis' face, barely missing scraping the cleric's nose.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> "I've told you all I know, now leave me and my family be!" the farmer shouts, slamming the door in Sarlis' face, barely missing scraping the cleric's nose.



 Sarlis turns towards Dunstand not shaken in his self-confidence at all. "Look like you upseted him pretty badly, there is nothing I could do to ease the situation"

Sarlis carefully examined the farmer when he slapped the door to him.  [sblock] sense motive +11)[/sblock]
trying to see if he isn't trying to hide something from them.

_"This men must have something to hide, you don't slap the door like that to my face without having a good reason."_

He turns the other and adds very relaxed. "So what about this meal you were talking about Teleri, I am dying of hunger"


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2005)

"That certainly was empatic." Teleri says wryly and looks at the already darkening sky. "We should go. We've learned all we can tonight."


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

The booming of the door sounded akin to Ayden as the final nail being driven shut on his misguided thoughts that the farmers would remember anything of use to them. However, he did feel that he owed the farmer an apology and with a resigned sigh slid down from the saddle.

_~Although it is doubtful he will open the door again for me...~_

Walking past Sarlis, who had already turned his attention to the upcoming meal at the inn, Ayden placed his hand on the scout's shoulder when he reached the door.

"You did well Master Dunstand, sometimes the most perfect of symphony falls upon stone ears."

Knocking on the door just once, Ayden speaks more to the night than anyone.

"I wish to apologize for our disturbance this night sir, and should you allow me the chance, I would see to it that the inn sends a meal and a bottle of wine here to you tomorrow. I do offer my most sincere sympathies to you and your family for having to suffer through that ordeal sir, may Finder's music come to your family this night and bring peace to your heart once more."

Turning back to face the slender scout, Ayden sighed once and spoke.

"Let us return to the inn Master Dunstand, we have done all the damage we can do for one night..."


----------



## Manzanita (May 25, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo swoops low over the party.  "Back to the Inn?"  he asks Ayden telepathicly, as leader.  "I'll scout ahead."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Sarlis nods as Ayden mention the wine and meal 
_"I should have taught about that, he is not that bad after all"_

but smiles as Ayden mentions damage for one night, stone ears.

"Ayden I understand your concerns for this poor men, but to slap us the door like he did, he is either a fool or has something to hide from us. Nobody refuses help unless they fear something and/or don't need or want your help"


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Drogo swoops low over the party.  "Back to the Inn?"  he asks Ayden telepathicly, as leader.  "I'll scout ahead."




Closing his eyes for a moment, Ayden sent a weary message back to the druid.

_~Aye friend, let us return to our lodging. Tomorrow will come all too soon.~_


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Sarlis nods as Ayden mention the wine and meal
> _"I should have taught about that, he is not that bad after all"_
> 
> but smiles as Ayden mentions damage for one night, stone ears.
> ...




Ayden opened his eyes as Father Sarlis spoke his thoughts to him and when he stopped, Ayden glanced back over his shoulder for a second and then offered his own thoughts.

"Or he is a man who does not wish to have his children awake in the middle of the night screaming in terror at the memories of their lives being changed forever. There are those Father Sarlis who see the world much differently than we do. How long will it be before they cease to fear the sound of approaching hooves? How long until a stranger is truly welcomed anywhere near here? There is a darkness about this place Father, something that I can't put my finger on, yet I feel it all the same. I brought us here thinking in my vanity that all would welcome us with open arms, yet if the roles were reversed, if your family had been attacked, would you want to dredge it back up?"


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2005)

Sielwoodan overheard the conversation of between Sarlis and Ayden. Sielwoodan shook his head in a desesperate move. "Needing help is one thing, accepting some from strangers is another, and it need courage for the latest." Says Sielwoodan to himself while verifying the straps of the saddlebags on Felmir. He tells his comment high enough so the two cleric can hear him.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 25, 2005)

Calenthang nods his agreement with Ayden's take on the farmer's situation.
"I will never forget," he says in Elven with a touch of wrath.
He turns from the others and begins to head back to the inn.


----------



## Dhes (May 25, 2005)

Turning to Sarlis and Ayden, “This was not a total loss; the farmer did give us useful information. We know now that the bandits don’t employ the help of  any *BIG* creatures, because I’m sure the farmer would have picked out some thing bigger than a human, and we know that the group is bigger than 5 or 6, because a small number like that can be counted without actually taking the time to count.”


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

"Very true Master Dunstand, very true indeed."

Pulling himself into his saddle, Ayden nodded towards the road back as he spoke.

"If you would be so kind Master Sielwoodan, lead the way back."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Sarlis stays confused for a few seconds. 

_"What is this thing about glorifying weakness"_

He turns towards the other not wanting to create too much of a mess. 

"True Dunstand, our little inquiry actually brough us a lot. 

But please stop glorifying weakness. I was also witness of horrible attrocities commited by the Zentharim during the last war and I can tell you the more I get over it the stronger I get. 

You saw how weak I was at the temple the other day. And this is something I hope nobody will ever witness again from me. We shouldn't let our intelligence be driven by our fear. We need to overcome them in order for us to continue our work to improve this world. 

This men is eaten alive by fear, and as a result doesn't do anything to improve his miserable condition. 

Sarlis shut up look around at his compagnion hopping they understand his message and then makes a big smile to facilitate a quick transition of mood

"So what are we waiting for. Let's not discuss philosophy in the dark and cold of the night when we could do it near the fire around a large table filled with a delicious meal and fine wine."

He finishes refering to the Inn and it's large fireplace


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2005)

"Glorifying? As far as this farmer knows, it is riders who have done that, and we arrive with horses. We are strangers. We could be those riders as far as he knows. Many thugs live like that. Raiding and then offering there protection. Pretty basic. If we had a reputation here, maybe he would have reacted differently.

Come on Felmir, some water waits for you at the stable."

He starts to walk the way back to the village.


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

The trip back to the village is uneventful, though the rain has only let up somewhat. When the party returns to the inn they are greeted with a quick nod from Okrosh.


----------



## Mimic (May 25, 2005)

Broddy rode along with the others, carefully watching the latest addition to the party, he was uncertain about this priest. It was clear that he did want to help but there was something about him that didn't quite feel right, it was like he always looked down at everyone, himself included, that everyone didn't measure up to what they should be in his eyes. 

Maybe it was just embarrassment at being captured by the Night hag's minions, or maybe it was just the way Lathender's priests worked, with a mental shrug he gave up thinking about it, what will happen, will happen but at least it will be an interesting trip regardless.

Once they get back to the inn, he will head up to his room to sleep.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2005)

Teleri ate, mulling over the events of the day, listening to the others talk. She looked at the falling rain and the cloud obscured night sky. If it were clear, the moon would already be bright in the sky. It was almost time.

"Excuse me, but I think I need to retire for the night," she said politely and went upstairs, taking a bath, then donning a simple blue robe piped with silver traceries. She turned to the direction of the moon, hidden behind the clouds and began to pray.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Still lost in his thoughts, Ayden absently picked at his food while the others ate their meal beside him. As his companions slowly began to stand and prepare to retire for the evening, Ayden spoke simply but firmly to them all.

"We ride in the morning for a foe that has taken someone very close to our hearts. We know not what manner of creature we will face should we find it, but prepare yourself for the worst. Blades should be sharpened, fresh strings on the bows, arrowheads of silver if you have them, and spells of war. I do not say this lightly, as Finder teaches that continued discord will ruin any melody, and that lesson applies to us as well. However, for the time being, we must accept our roles and do what must be done in honor of the beliefs that Lady Chasity held dear."

Standing up slowly, Ayden looked at each person at the table for a moment and smiled wearily.

"If tomorrow I ride to my death, I can think of none better to have known. I shall see you all at morning's repast."

Having spoken his mind, Ayden walked up the stairs to his room and waited for Finder's melodies to fill his thoughts and lull him to sleep. However, this night his dreams were filled with the vision of Chasity screaming for help while some unseen creature of darkness tore her body apart again and again before his slumbering eyes.


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2005)

Sielwoodan comas back from the stable, where he has taken some care of Felmir. He arrives just as Ayden starts his speach. He listen calmly. As the priest go upstair, he follow him. As Ayden open his door, Sielwoodan catch him up. He gently put his hand on the priest shoulder and whisper to him.

"Friend, I understand your concern, but don't forget, we are not here for vengeance. The line is thin and easy to cross."

He pause a moment. He looks like he is hesitating to say something more, but he finally continu up to his room.

"Good night! And may Selune watch over your sleep."


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Ayden smiled as the normally taciturn ranger walked away from him, surprised that even after all these weeks of traveling with him, this was the first time that the elf had ever refered to him as a friend.

_~Truly wonders never cease in this world...~_


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2005)

Sarlis listen carefully at the priest. As he is about to leave he adds. 

"Ayden, while I agree that we must prepare for a fight, we should keep in mind that we shouldn't judge anybody before we know the entire thruth. Doing otherwise would level us down to their level.

He then jumps when he hears the priest mention that he could fail. 

_"How is this supposed to motivate the troops, We all need to beleive that we are winners to win. Why is he putting fear and doubt in their mind"_

Before Ayden is up the stairs Sarlis stands up and addresses the others
"Tomorrow will be another great begining for our group. There is no doubt in my mind that if we all work togheter on this we will succeed. I am not saying it will be easy, but we will succeed. The key is to leave our personal different in our room and focus on what's important. The team success. 

From what I saw during the last few days you are all talented and gifted individual. Separated we could easily be defeated but united we are INVINCIBLE"

Sarlis grabs his glass and propose a toast "To our futur successes"

He then sits down and continue eating.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 26, 2005)

Calenthang listens to Ayden and then to Sarlis and rises when the motivation spiels are complete.
"Let us not claim invincibility, friend Sarlis," the elven warrior says as he follows Ayden upstairs to the rooms, "we can only do our best."


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2005)

Finishing her prayers, Teleri gets up and lays on the bed, staring at the ceiling. _*Whatever comes, will come. We can only make our lives meaningful and our deaths worth something more than coin.*_ she thought, with little regret over the choices she has made. 

Teleri knows the situation and knows that she might die soon in the coming confrontion with whatever evil is plaguing the town, but will not shy from it. Not because she is brave or is even particularly willing to die, but because it has to be done. _*Evil thrives only when it goes unopposed.*_ She thought dryly.

Satisfied that she has made peace, at least with her own inner self, her eyes go vague as she slips into the elvish equivalent of 'sleep'. Stormarmour is within easy reach, and she also has a dagger stowed under her pillow (loosely sheathed so she doesn't cut her own head off) in case of emergencies.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2005)

Calenthang said:
			
		

> "we can only do our best."




Looking at the elven warrior Sarlis smiles at his answer and adds

"That's exactly what I just said Calenthang"

_"Sentient beings are only limited by themselves, our best is infinity"_


----------



## Verbatim (May 31, 2005)

_She reached out towards him, her fingers coated in a paste of mud and blood with nails cracked from crawling up from the ground to reach him. Her eyes had been plucked free by carrion birds, but he could still feel her gaze drilling into him and filling him with shame.

'You left us to die when you rode away with the others. Where were you when they came for us? Where you you when we needed you?

Ayden tried to step backwards as the rotting corpse of Chasity opened her mouth wide, revealing a mouth full of razor sharp teeth and lept for him, his death a promise in her final anguished scream.

"WHERE WERE YOU!!!!_

Ayden's eyes snapped open as his body jolted upright from the dream and for a moment, he could feel the sharp bite on his shoulder where the dream creature had bitten into his flesh. Although his room was still dark, Ayden could feel the approaching dawn and with it the desire to commune with his Uncle.

Throwing the sweat-soaked sheets off of him, Ayden reached out, grabbed the water pitcher that sat atop the small table by the bed and drank deeply from it before standing up. With unsteady legs, Ayden crossed over to the windows and pulled the shutters open and enjoyed the slight chill in the predawn air.

_~It will be fall soon...a season of change it has been for all of us...~_

Ayden suddenly felt the oppressive weight of the day on him again, and wondered what it was about this town that made his soul feel so heavy. While he had seen his fair share of death since arriving at Orchard Meadows, never had he felt so tired before.

_Perhaps I simply need a time of rest? Perhaps after we find the creature who did this and tracked the brigands down, I can return to the Lost Vale for the winter. Perhaps some of the others would like to go with me..._

Turning away from the window, Ayden crossed the room and reached inside the enchanted bag and pulled out a suit of sturdy traveling clothes and donned them quietly.

_~If my family saw me dressed as simply as a commoner, they would never forgive me. However, if they  knew how little that would bother me, I would be disowned. How does Uncle Giogi do it?~_

As the first glow of the dawning sun began to creep into his room, Ayden felt his confidence returning and as he reached into the bag for his violin, Ayden knew he was ready to commune with Finder. 

Easing his door open, Ayden walked down the stairs and through the inn's dining area to reach the door, the smell of ham over the fire made his stomach rumble slightly, but Ayden knew that once he was one with Finder, basic needs were easily placed to the side.

Entering the barn where Felmir was kept, Ayden sat on a hay bale that rested against one wall and closed his eyes as he brought the violin up to his shoulder. Clearing his mind as be pulled the bow across the strings, Ayden let the chords come on their own accord, and as a strange melody filled the barn, Ayden's fears and doubts began to loosen their hold on him until there was only peace in his soul and as the last note rang pure in the dawn air, Ayden placed the violin by his side and called out to Finder, his prayer forming quickly in his mind.

_~Today we ride into the maelstrom Uncle and while my flesh may be weak, through your songs can I be made strong...~_

An hour later, Ayden emerged from the barn and while the darkness of Twilight Hollow threatened to wash over him in its dark tide, for the moment it was held at bay by the music that filled Ayden's soul with its beauty and light.

Entering the inn, Ayden was not surprised to see the others gathering at a table with plates of food set out for them to choose from. Sitting down among his friends, Ayden smiled briefly before digging in with a gusto, his stomach for once beating out his desire to speak.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2005)

Felmir, sleeping in his stale, wake up as the music fill the barn. He listen to the music silently and calmly. Strange thing for him, who looks like annoyed by everything around him except his master presence.

Sielwoodan enters the barn about half an hour later. The sky is still dark, but an accute eye could see the dark blue that is appearing in the sky, near the horizon. He walks up to Felmir, looking like if he hadn't seen or heard Ayden. He carries some fresh water he gives to the mule. The hunter hands him a few sugar before he replenish the food bucket. While Felmir is feeding and drinking, Sielwoodan brush the animals. While doing this, he starts to speak to his animal companion.

"You've never been so docile while I brush you. You seems to like the music. But don't think you'll have some every morning, it would cost me too much in bard fees." he says with a smiles. He is unable to retain a small laughter as Felmir starts to licks the elf's hands.

After finishing taking care of Felmir, Sielwoodan leaves the barn. On his way out, Sielwoodan gives a look to Ayden, smiling at him.

He enters the inn, he sit at a table and take a small meal. Eating silently while the others are gathering around him. He doesn't bother to look at anyone when the arrive in thye main room.


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2005)

Teleri walks into the common area, relatively rested, dressed in her usual traveling gear. She smiled at the others, but not in her usual cheerfulness. This place was getting to her too. 

Her nose lifted, smelling the food and she went to get her share, before sitting down with the others and enjoying her meal.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 1, 2005)

Calenthang joins the others in the common room without much difference to his usual demeanor.
_What are these children that mourn the loss of one they hardly knew for so long? If justice is to be served we cannot deprave ourselves with such grievous sloth._
He looks at his companions in turn, hiding his contempt well. They are his friends after all.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2005)

"So, what are the plans for today?" Teleri asked, sipping her tea, in a bit better mood now that she had a good night's 'sleep' and a hot meal. "This place is.... worrisome," she added thoughtfully, almost to herself.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarlis who took a good room in the Inn wakes up very early well rested after a very peacefull night. 

Sarlis who prefer to sleep without curtains is as everymorning awoke by the first ray of the sun. He quickly stand up and starts doing physical and mental exercises for about an hour. Preparing his body and mind to support his soul during his prayer. After about an hour of it. He kneels and enters a deep prayer. 

He then prepares himself and heads downstairs. As he sees his friends in the common room he raises his head and displays a look of confindence. As he passes nearby the Innkeeper he warmly salutes him and heads towards his compagnion.

"Another great day is starting for us"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2005)

"Well, if we manage to annoy something really powerful and nasty today, I'll call it a great day. Until then, I'll hold my opinion." she grinned at the priest, but it was more grim than cheerful.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

Broddy was rudely awoken by a very tiny blow to the head, he opened his eyes to see his familiar winding up to deliver (in the ferrets' humble opinion) another devistating punch, only to stop short as it noticed his "master" was awake and staring at him.

"Good, your awake, I am hungry lets get breakfast."

Sitting up and ignoring the ferret for now Broddy realised that he fell asleep reading his books... again, giving a small sigh and glancing at the still made up bed he collects his open books and other personal effects and goes down stair to join his friends.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 2, 2005)

As he finished his meal, Ayden looked up from his plate and saw the others were also nearly finished as well. Wiping a trace of jam from his lips, Ayden placed the napkin down atop his plate before speaking.

"I think we are all in agreement that tracking down the creature that struck Lady Chasity down is our priority. Perhaps while we gather our mounts, Brother Sarlis could speak with the High Priestess once more to see if there is any additional information she could recall. From there we ride and see what Tymora's whim shall send our way."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2005)

Sarlis nods at Ayden "Good idea, I should be quick"

Sarlis heads towards the temple with not a lot of hopes of getting new information but he didn't want to upset the priest.

_"Sarlis you got to choose your battle, plus he doesn't seems too enthusiastic and we aren't loosing anything if I ask for more information."_

Determined he walks towards the temple.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2005)

"The brigands.... The priestess said they attack from the west. Perhaps we should start in that direction?"


[sblock]Is there anything of interest in the west at least as far as the eye can see? Mountains, forest, hills that sort of thing that bandits might like to hide in?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2005)

As Sielwoodan finish to eat, he tells. "Felmir is ready to go, I'll go with brother Sarlis."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 2, 2005)

Calenthang will loyally stay with Ayden, even though he keeps no mount.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 2, 2005)

Teleri nods. "Well, I have to get Murnae ready for traveling then." she said, paying the barkeep for her breakfast and going to the stable, making sure that all was in order for traveling.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 3, 2005)

After a night of restless sleep, Dunstand stumbles down to the common room to find his companions already deep in conclave, discussing there planes for the day.
“We should get underway as soon as we have broken our fast, this town freaks me out and Chastity must be avenged so we may lay her body to rest.”


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 3, 2005)

"Aye, the one who harmed her shall face justice soon Master Dunstand."

Walking to the barkeep, Ayden will settle the remaining bill, as well as honor his promise of sending a lunch order to the farmsteads they visited last night.

[sblock]While I know we didn't buy mounts IC, I assumed we got some for the overland travel we have been doing. I guess that cost should be taken from our funds. What are your thoughts on it Majin?[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 3, 2005)

[sblock]I dunno about you guys, but Teleri's mount and packanimal were bought with her own personal funds at the beginning of play. [/sblock]

Teleri brushes both Murnae and Monk, taking care that saddles, bridles and other equipmentis in place and fastened correctly. "I don't know about you two, but I'll be glad to shake the dust of this place from my feet. This place disturbs me," she told the two animals in elvish. 

She grinned as Murnae seemed to snort in agreement and nudge her chest with a soft nose. "Beggar," she chuckled, fishing out a bit of apple and treating both animals.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2005)

Broddy quickly eats his breakfast, making sure his familiar is well fed of course, once he is done he will pay his bill and go out and get his riding dog ready all the while humming a gnomish traveling song.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2005)

[sblock]Would that be a 'hole in the bottom of the sea' or 99 bottles of ale on the wall' mimic? [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jun 4, 2005)

OoC: The charge for breakfast was a total of 17 sp. As for mounts, it is totally up to you guys. If everyone wishes to have a mount it should be discussed what type each bought and how it will be paid for in the OoC thread. 

~

The trip across the sloping hills takes several hours. You see farmers tending their fields and shepherds walking among their flocks. You spot farmhouses with smoke curling from their chimneys. In the distance, mountaintops peek at you over the shoulders of the foothils.

Eventually, you top a small hill and the valley comes into sight. More a crevice than a valley, the sides rise at sharp angles. A thick fog lurks there, rising from the ground itself and sitting fat and heavy between the enclosing ridges on either side. The broken ends of a wooden trestle bridge hang from the hillsides. Sharp-edged remnants jut into mid-air. The trails that once continued to either side of the bridge now disappear in the forest, neglected and overgrown.

More impressive still are the shadows that cling to the valley. The wall of fog looms over you as you get closer. The ground takes on a sucking wetness that clings with muddy squelches. The smell of mildew and rotting vegetation offends your nose.

Moss-covered tress resemble hulking creatures that emerge from the fog to menace you. Vines threaten to trip you at every turn. Insects hum their disgruntlement at your intrusion. Just when you think the ground has begun to feel more solid, it gives way to mud that threatens to tug off a boot or send you sprawling face-first into the marsh. Creatures rustle the underbrush just out of sight. Moisture settles on your skin like a chliling death-mist. After a few minutes of plodding through the fog, you begin to see great chunks of slick shattered stone jutting from the marsh like the slimy teeth and claws of some enormous, petrified beast.

This would be a terrible place to die.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2005)

*Drogo*

Once the fog makes scouting pointless, Drogo the eagle swoops down and takes his place upon Rex.  He mentally contacts the others.  "_I could fly across that gulch and scout some more, but this place seems dangerous.  Let's try to reach the edge and look at the bridge.  Chasity's horse returned, so if it was cut more than a couple days ago, she must have been killed on this side of the chasm."_


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2005)

_Don't go!_ thinks Sielwoodan, hoping Drogo hear him. _If sometrhing happen to you, we would have no chance to help you, and that's if we can see it. The fog will make you go too near any danger. Stay near us, it will be better._


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2005)

_*Don't stray to far from us Drogo! Remember Chasity. She went alone. Alone she died. Against one, this thing, whatever it is, will have an easy time of it. Don't fall for that gambit!*_ she told the shapeshifted druid.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 6, 2005)

Much of his good mood fades as they enter the 'valley', this was not a very nice place but it was somewhere new and you could never tell what interesting things might happen at a place like this and he couldn't help but be impressed when Drogo contacted him mentally, he stored a mental note away to ask the halfling how he did that and if there was any way for him to learn it, he could barely retain his excitement at that idea.

Through it all he keeps an constant eye out for anything that might want to do him or his friends harm while being killed could be an interesting experience it wasn't something that he wanted to test out right at this moment.

[sblock] probably both kirinke, start humming one get distracted by something and then start humming the other.   [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2005)

Teleri can't help but smile at Broddy's humming rendition of 'A hole in the bottom of the sea'. It brought back good memories, something that was indeed precious at times like these. _*I have to get him to sing that with me on the way back if we survive this. It'll drive everyone nuts.*_ she thought with an inward chuckle. That would be a good thing too. Laughter was as much a release as tears. 

At that, she looked at the mist, frowning. "Can anyone detect magic?" she asked seriously. "I don't like the looks of that fog. It might not be natural," she added.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 7, 2005)

Sarlis stays silent as the young elf requests the powers of Lathander to identify the nature of the fogs surrounding them. _"No need to use his precious power on this fog, his magic could be used in a more constructived way"_

Sarlis tries to stay in the middle of the group but keeps an eyes and ear on his surrounding. Sarlis has always been in touched with his surrounding, talent he developed as young boy.

[sblock]Spot, Listen +10, also Knowledge Geography +3 to see if he knows anything particular about this wood[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 7, 2005)

Calenthang will go and investigate the cliff, not in the mood to wait for someone else to decide it might be a good idea. It might be dangerous.



Spoiler



_Spot +3, Search +3 _


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2005)

Teleri readies her bow and will shoot anything she decides she doesn't like the look of, while the others search the area. Somebody has to stand guard duty anyway and searching out things isn't her strong suit.


----------



## Majin (Jun 8, 2005)

Sarlis hears all manner of sounds throughout the marshy area. Insects buzz around the party, flitting back and forth, and the sounds and smells of gas bubbling up through the muck resounds through the area. Sounds of foliage scraping foliage can also be heard all over. Not much can be seen through the heavy fog.

Calenthang has similar luck examing the cliff area. It would be easy to get lost in such thick fog.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 9, 2005)

Sarlis doesn't like to be deprived of his senses. He inconsciently take the handle of his mace as a way to reassure himself. 

Noticing the elven warrior dissapears in the fog he calls him. "Calenthang I suggest we all stay grouped, with all the fog affecting our visibility, an enemy knowing the terrain could eliminate us one at the time without none of the other even noticing."

Sarlis stays on the look out for any sounds or vision that could be caused by hostile creature.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2005)

*Drogo*

_"Let's keep going until we reach the bridge_,"  empaths Drogo.  "_I want to know if it was cut recently, so we can rule out whether Chasity crossed it_."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 9, 2005)

Teleri nods. "Sounds like a plan to me." she told the shapeshifted druid. "Be on your guard though. This place screams 'go away' and when something says 'go away', there's usually something very interesting on the otherside," she said dryly.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2005)

Broddy nods in silent agreement about staying together, this place didn't look very nice but on the bright side places that didn't look very nice usually had very interesting things.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2005)

Sielwoodan nods and starts to lead the group to the bridge. _We should have more fogs_, think the elf, _it makes the other a lot less talkative. For once, I can hear the surrounding_.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2005)

Teleri wisely keeps silent, following the others, eyes flicking alertly this way and that, elvish ears soaking up the least bit of sound from the surroundings.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 14, 2005)

Sarlis looks at the ranger leading the way he whispers to the others

"Compagnion, I propose we follow Sieldwoodan. He is the most gifted of us to survive in the wild"

_"Each of us must help where they can"_


----------



## Majin (Jun 14, 2005)

OoC: Sorry guys, have been sick all weekend and just about over it now. Also, for those that do not know, Verbatim is experiencing connection problems at home right now and ENWorld has been blocked once again at his work. Hopefully he will be getting things sorted out soon though.

~

Moving carefully through the fog and making an effort to stay on course, hours pass without incident, though that changes now as you hear the movement of something massive crushing underbrush nearby. A hulking form can be seen heading towards you, slowly, through the fog.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2005)

Sielwoodan stop and raise his hand. He points in front of him at the silhouette that is drawing in the fog. He puts an arrow at bow but wait before shooting. He tries to identify the form first before deciding what to do next.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo squawks and lifts himself into the air, still in eagle form.  _Danger?  How best to fight in the form?_  he wonders.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 14, 2005)

Teleri puts arrow to bow, ready to let fly at first sign of hostility from whatever it is looming out of the fog. She will stay her hand until it looks like it's about to attack. _*Patience....*_ she admonishes herself......


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2005)

Broddy dismounts from his riding dog, if whatever was out there is hostile he certainly didn't want to have to fight it while still on his mount.

Once back on solid ground he readies his staff he peers cautiously at where the noise is coming from, trying to figure out is making the noise.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Sarlis tries to identify the creature before calling it.

He carefully looks in the direction of the shadow hopping that a detail could help identify it's nature. He also keep an eyes on the movement of the shadow hopping to identify any sign of hostility.

[sblock]Spot +10, sense motive +11[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Jun 15, 2005)

Seeing the hulking form closing in on them and the readiness of his companions, Dunstand slips a dagger out of his sheath and finds a hiding place in an attempt to be in a flanking position if it would come to an encounter.

[sblock]+13 Hide, +13 Move silently[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 18, 2005)

Seeing the others preparing to fight as back-up, Calenthang positions himself for a clear view of the incoming behemoth; sword drawn and ready.

[sblock] Readying an action: Calenthang will charge if the creature is identified as hostile. [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jun 21, 2005)

OoC: For those that haven't been in contact with Verbatim, he's currently in Iraq right now so that is the reason for his absence on the boards. Not knowing exactly how long he'll be gone or without net access there, (he's trying to secure some) I'll be controlling his characters until his return.

~

Underbrush snaps and trees give way as a large monstrous creature lumbers out of the cover, a shambling mound of what looks to be parts of the swampy area itself. It moves threateningly towards the party.

Initiative: 

Dunstand - 20
Drogo - 17
Teleri - 15
Calenthang - 14
Shambling Mound - 12
Ayden - 10
Sielwoodan - 9
Broddy - 7
Sarlis - 6


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2005)

Sielwoodan let one arrows fly to the monster, not sure how an arrow can do against living plants. If he sees any effect, he will hastly shot again (OOC: Rapid Shot, but doesn't shoot his second arrow if the first hit and doesn't seem to affect the monster at all).


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

Broddy takes a moment to study the strange creature trying to identify it and find out what (if any) weaknesses it might have.

[sblock] 
Unsure what would be needed but here are my knowledge checks 
Knowledge (arcana) +10
Knowledge (arch & eng)+6
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7
Knowledge (geography) +4
Knowledge (history) +4
Knowledge (local) +4
Knowledge (nature) +4
Knowledge (nobilty) +4
Knowledge (religion) +8
Knowledge (the planes)+9[/sblock]

Even as he finishes studing the creature his hands start to move in the gesutures of a spell - Earthen grasp

ooc: Tell Verbatim to keep his head down over there.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 21, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo, realizing he can't fight as an eagle, swoops down behind the others(MEA), and changes back into his halfling form(standard action).


----------



## kirinke (Jun 22, 2005)

Teleri doesn't know what that critter is, but she doesn't like it much at all. She lets fly with an arrow and if it doesn't seem to have any effect, she will draw StormArmour and have at it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 26, 2005)

Sarlis takes his bow and ready an arrow at the creature. He will also try to move to a firm spot. Sarlis would prefer to have his two feets on firm ground if he needs to engage the creature in melee.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 3, 2005)

Not sure what the “Thing” is Dunstand is puzzled as to where he should hit it, not wanting to waste time he aims for the center of the hulking mass.

[sblock] +9 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+2 -Sneak Attack +2d6
Sorry every one that I was slacking off a bit there, I could give you all a bull story about not having time because my houseplant was in mortal danger. But all my plants are doing well, so I should have posted.    [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jul 8, 2005)

Dunstand quickly lets fly with one of his daggers, striking the plant creature in the center of it's mass (5 damage, Immune to Sneak Attacks). Drogo lands as quickly as possible and begins his transformation back to halfling form.

Teleri's arrow misses the creature, but not by much. Her arrows skitters off into the thick underbrush. With a cry, Calenthang charges the creature as projectiles from his compansion whiz by his head. Sword already drawn, it comes down across his foe with deadly ferocity, stopping it in it's tracks (16 damage). The tendrils of the plant creature make a grab for the elven fighter, but he is able to beat them off with his shield. 

Wanting to be close to the action in case Calenthang needed his help quickly, Ayden charged the creature himself, swinging with his hammer, a whistle of air in response, as he misses. Sielwoodan looses and arrow over his companion's heads, (4 damage) and then another as he realizes it affected the plant monster. (6 damage)

Recognizing the creature for what it is, Broddy knows what can affect the creature and what cannot. He casts his spell. Sarlis looses an arrow of his own at the creature, but like Teleri, misses his mark.

Initiative: 

Dunstand - 20
Drogo - 17
Teleri - 15
Calenthang - 14
Shambling Mound - 12
Ayden - 10
Sielwoodan - 9
Broddy - 7
Sarlis - 6


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 8, 2005)

Pleased with the damage delt by his attack, Calenthang continues to slash at it.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2005)

The elven archer continue to pour down his rain of arrow on the creature (OOC:Rapid Shot again)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2005)

*Drogo*

"Too late,"  he mutters, having hoped to avoid a fight.  "Oh well.  Go get it, Rex."

Drogo sends Rex around, hopefully to flank attack next round.  He draws his scimitar and prepares his shield for his own attack.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2005)

Teleri curses and wades into the fight with StormArmour.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 10, 2005)

Sarlis grins as the arrow misses his mark. He quickly gets another one. 

_Hopefully Lathander will help me with this one"_ He thinks as he pulls on his bow.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 11, 2005)

When his first dagger is in the air and hits true, Dunstand quickly slips a second dagger out of his wrist sheath and aims for the overgrown house plant.

[sblock] +9 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2005)

"Ayden, don't hit it with your hammer, electrical discharges strengthen it. Oh and don't let it grab you." Broddy yells out to the others as he drops his staff and grabs his crossbow and takes a shot at the shambling mound.


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2005)

OoC: I apologize for the long(er, than usual), absence. Will be busy finishing up my transfer to a new Uni for the rest of the week. Expect updates in both games sometime this weekend guys, I'm still with you!


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2005)

ooc: work is kicking my butt as well purchasing new hardware getting 20+ new sites to host...


----------



## Majin (Jul 29, 2005)

OoC: Hi all. I must apologize again for the extra absence. At Uni Orientation I was subject to an impromptu tetanus shot that was required and got quite a fever reaction to it. That aside, I've got some bad news:

I've made the decision to put both games on an official short hiatus. The reason for this mainly has to do with Verbatim's absence. In both games there is a point coming up very shortly, (though it should have already happened in Shackled) that involves Verbatim's characters that is vital to the plot. Both need to happen at the current times or shortly thereafter and I simply can't hold those off any longer. I would like to strongly express that these games are not being abandoned, though it might look that way. I've told you all from the very beginning that isn't my style, and I would never quit a game for good no matter how bad things got if it was at all up to me. During this hiatus it will not be up to me however, because when Verbatim returns, we will not have a game without the rest of you. 

I'm going to try getting in touch with Verbatim to let him know my decision and to hopefully find out if he has any idea when he will be coming back. Either way, I won't allow the game ot stay on hiatus for more than 3 months time. I think this ample time to hear something back from Verbatim and if nothing is heard by then, I will rework the storyline to phase him out and the game will continue as normal. 

I would like to hear everyone's opinions on this and word on whether or not you'd still be interested in picking things up in 3 months time. It may even be sooner, as Verbatim could return tommorrow or two weeks from now, who knows. I have Kirinke, Manzanita, Mimic, and Verbatim's e-mails, and I converse daily with Calenthang and Dhes so if everyone else could send me an e-mail so I can add you to my contacts list I can directly contact everyone once I am ready to lift the hiatus or Verbatim returns. Thanks guys. I'm very sorry it has come to this. Both games have been great and they will continue to be great, if you're still interested in continuing them in 3 months time or upon Verbatim's earlier return. Please let's keep one of this forum's longest running games alive.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2005)

I understand that, and I got no problem with that. Sure I'll be there when the game will get out of his hiatus. Sielwoodan is my longuest running character still active on ENWorld. He has made a lot of progress, would be too bad to lose it. And he finally find some member of the group acceptable relation, that mean a lot happen   

For my email, it is julien DOT deslieres AT polymtl DOT ca

I will not unsuscribe to this thread either, so you can also simply post here, I'll notice.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2005)

No worries. I'm glad that the game is still on and I'm still very much interested.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 29, 2005)

I will be here, ready to go.


----------



## Majin (Sep 3, 2005)

The shambling mound is overwhelmed by the barrage of attacks coming at it from all sides and before each party member has had his or her shot at it, the creature falls and slowly begins to sink into the swampy depths. 

Before anyone can even sheath their weapons a shriek is heard behind them. On a rock not so far from where you are standing a hag points at you. Much like Malifustal in appearance, save for her slight greenish tinge and moss covered hair and clothing, the crone screams, "What have you done to my pet?!"


----------



## Dhes (Sep 3, 2005)

Dunstand turns on his heels to face the hysterical moss woman. Not wanting to get the group into another fight, the rogue lowers his throwing hand to his side. “You call that a pet?” …pointing to the sinking heap of vegetation “…most farmers I know would call it compost.”


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2005)

_*Another hag?*_ Teleri thought, lowering StormArmour, but not sheathing her. "We apologize if we have caused you distress. This, your pet? Seemed to be attacking us and we reacted accordingly."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 4, 2005)

Calenthang berates Teleri silently with his eyes for her cowardice in apologizing to the impolite hag. He looks to Ayden to see what he will do or have done.
_Most likely, we can give this one the benefit of the doubt..._


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

Teleri glances at Calenthang and sees the expression on his face. _*If we can avoid fighting, we should. Only fools fight needless battles.*_ she thought and ignores the wood elf for now.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2005)

As the mound fall on the ground, Sielwoodan slow his movement and finish with an arrow on his bow string and looks around to his companion to see if there is any fallen. He just had the time to scan the others that he hears the voice of the hag. He looks at her and listen to the others comments. Someone attentive to Sielwoodan would almost think a grin appear a moment at Dunstand's comments.

_It didn't look like it was coming to hug us..._ thinks the archer, but he prefers to stay silent and not add his voice to the others, prefering leaving Ayden to do all the speaking.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2005)

As the Moander-spawn falls to the ground, Ayden did his best to ignore the putrid smell rising from the slain abomination. Turning with the others as the shrill voice knifes through the air, Ayden's eyes hardened when he saw the hag approaching them.

_~If this one still pays homage to the slain one, there is no doubt she allows further evils in her presence.~_

Tightening his grip on the hammer, Ayen took a step towards the hag and called out to the creature with thinly controlled anger.

"Listen to me well daughter of Moander as I will not make this offer twice. We seek information on this area and while Finder would have me strike you down where you stand, I am willing to grant you one chance to save yourself. Throw this chance away, and I swear that my face will be the last you see before you join your dead father in the Abyss."

Taking another step further, Ayden heard Sielwoodan's bowstring grow taunt and heard Teleri offer a slight apology to the dark creature.

_~Grant me strength Uncle to show her that there are times when a melody can only be heard by removing the discordant notes.~_

"What is your decision dark one. Answer our questions and be allowed to leave this area with your skin intact, or face your father's fate."

OOC:[sblock]Just as a point of reference, Finder Wyvernspur took Moander's powers when he slew the demi-god about twenty years ago FR time. Moander's main portfolio was corruption and rot and he mainly used Shambling Mounds as aspects of his power. Ayden would see, and has always seen, them as remnants of those who believe that Moander is going to rise again. Hence why he is thinking that anyone who would have one of those as a pet, must still be tied to that belief. So, buckle up boys as Ayden ain't going quietly from this one.[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Sep 4, 2005)

Taking a step forward, Dunstand gives a polite cough, “What my friend here is trying to say is, …we are saddened to hear of you fathers passing, and I know that the loss of you pet …uuu Bush, can only add to the pain. But would you be so nice as to provide us with some information on the area. If you do this we won’t have to kill you and you could go and find another festering mount of vegetation to care for.”


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2005)

Ayden turned to face the scout and for once there was no look of compassion on Ayden's face.

_~By Bane's black heart....do they not realize that only through a show of force we will break this one's will?~_

Snapping his gaze back to the hag, Ayden took another step towards it and slowly began drawing the Weave to him.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

_*Shaeka!*_ Teleri thought. _*Why do these people hate so much? She hasn't attacked us yet!*_


----------



## Majin (Sep 4, 2005)

The hag visibly grits her teeth for a moment, apparently deciding what to do. After gauging the party she forces a smile. 

"No matter. I can always find another pet," her smile turns into a wicked grin. "I suppose you have come looking for that fool paladin girl and her lackey who met their demise in these swamps..." she cackles softly.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

"Aye, she was a friend of ours and respect for the dead hurts not," Teleri warned, voice slightly more hard than before. "We need information. Who killed her?"


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2005)

Ayden felt his anger threatening to boil over at the disregard that this foul creature had for Lady Chasity's state. Losing his concentration, he felt Finder's music fade from his mind and instead of allowing his emotions to settle to call upon it once more, he advanced another step towards the hag.

"Her name was Lady Chastity, and I would not press your luck so far as to think your tongue will have free reign while we talk. Tell us what you know of her death and those that caused it, and should you lie to us, we will find you and I promise you will regret every false word spoken."


----------



## Majin (Sep 4, 2005)

The hag focuses her attention on the priest and cackles some more. "You're a fiery one, aren't you? Relax yourself boy, I did not harm the girl. She came looking for trouble and found it in the form of a string of will-o'-wisps that lurk in the ruined foundation of Tempest Tower. The will-o'-wisps killed both the paladin and her squire. A band of brigands as well came through the valley a while back. They, too, were killed by the will-o'-wisps. Nasty balls of light!" she spits.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

"Wisps are generally only lures. What else lurks in this Temple?" Teleri asks.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 4, 2005)

Calenthang's mood brightens visibly when Ayden makes to attack the hag and threatens her further with his, usually pleasant and calm, now forceful commanding speech. He cracks his knuckles; sword still in hand.
_Leave it to him_, he thinks to himself, completely confident that his revered friend will handle the situation best.
When the hag dishonors Chastity with such apathy, Calenthang shrugs-off the insult and continues to wait for Ayden's cue if forthcoming.
He cringes when the topic changes to lesser aberrations. His shoulders slacken and he sheathes his sword, knowing full-well they had avoided a fight.
_How _ fortunate_..._
He walks to Ayden's side and whispers calmly.
"Let this one go, revered Ayden. We must let our companions have their way sometimes..."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Let this one go, revered Ayden. We must let our companions have their way sometimes..."




Sliding the hammer into the loop on his belt, Ayden whispered quietly to the warrior standing beside him in the wood elf's native tongue.

"There will be a time for this one as well, Finder has tasked his clergy to root out all of the spawn of Moander and send their black hearts to the Abyss. When that time comes, will you ride with me to face her?"

<after Calanthang's response>

Turning back to face the hag, Ayden's mind was already looking past the wisps to the creature that was holding Lady Chastity's soul. The wisps might have been the force that weakened the paladin, but Ayden had no doubt that the true darkness was beyond those guardians.

Spitting on the ground in open disgust, Ayden tried to keep his voice calm and steady.

"If what you say is true, I will honor my word to you and allow you to leave this swamp and would urge you to put as much distance between yourself and the area around Twilight Hollow. However should you desire to truly see if I am a man of my word, allow me to see you again and there will be no parlay between us."

Turning his back to the hag, Ayden approached the others, his eyes betraying the struggle in keeping his desire to strike the Moanderite down where she stood. Mounting his horse quickly, Ayden began speaking to the others in a short clipped voice.

"Master Broddy, between here and the lair of the will-of-wisps we need to know everything you know. Master Drogo, a bit of aerial scouting in locating this temple would be a great help to us if you don't mind. Master Sielwoodan, if that witch even looks as if she is following us once we start moving, you have my blessing to begin filling her full of arrows until we can close in on her."

With a flick of his reins, Ayden waited until Drogo had taken to the air to begin following his mental directions.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

Teleri gathers herself, praying softly to herself in elvish. The comforting litany was more to calm herself than anything else. _*At least he stayed his hand. If we strike down all who look like they are evil, then we will soon join those who follow the dark paths.*_

She turned Murnae around to follow the others.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 4, 2005)

"It would be an honor, revered Ayden," Calenthang responds in Elven, pleased to see his friend so driven.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 5, 2005)

Dunstand flips his dagger back into his wrist sheath as they turn to leave, “So …does any one know what these “Willwisps” are? Little balls of light don’t sound all that nasty.”


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2005)

"That which comes cloaked in pleasing colors is often poisonous. This goes doubly true for Will o wisps." Teleri responded. "Alone they are not much of a threat, but Willowisps often ally with nastier creatures. They have an ability to fasinate you and once fasinated, they can lead you into a trap, usually a bog of some sort. When you are mired up to your armpits, then their allies can tear you apart rather easily." she shrugged. "At least, that is how the legends go in my homeland."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 5, 2005)

At one time sure that everyone knew what a will-o-wisp was, Calenthang groans inwardly as the lexicon of useless information explains them to the resident burglar.
_I had a sense of humor once_, he thinks to himself bitterly. _I was just fooling myself..._
Calenthang follows after Ayden; more than ready to find this temple and help his friends have their revenge.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2005)

"It was wise of you Ayden, to let her go. I'll keep an eye on our back."

OOC: Roll to see if Sielwoodan know about Will o' Wisp:7 

Sielwoodan listen to Teleri. He nods at her story "So I have heard, and I've heard other story that contradict that... stay cautious."


----------



## Majin (Sep 7, 2005)

OoC: Sielwoodan knows the basics and lore of what will-o-wisps are about. Teleri on the other hand, should have rolled to see what she knew. (hint hint)

~

Heading in the direction of the ruins once Drogo sets them towards it, the party travels on through the marsh area for a good 2 hours before coming to a rise in the landscape. Chunks of hewn stone and large slivers of wood appear out of the fog, littering your path as you near the temple ruins. The debris gradually becomes more prevalent, and you come to a wall. The wall curves in a wide circle and varies in height from 5 to 25 feet. The majority of that stone building now lies in rubble around you. 

Gaps in the ruin allows you to pass through the wall of stones. Among some of the smaller shattered stones, you spot a moldering humanoid corpse.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2005)

ooc:
Willowisps would be a fairly common folk tale out in the boonies I'd think. I mean, it'd be your basic cautionary tale. Don't follow the bright lights out into the swamp or something big and nasty will eat you sorta thing. Didn't think a roll of the dice would be nessisary. My bad.  :\      

Now something like knowing the weaknesses of a lich yeh. Roll em!     

IC
Teleri keeps an eye on the surrounds, her own slight paranoid complex helping out tremendously in this instance.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2005)

*Drogo*

_OOC:  OK. missed a bit this w/e.  At one point, someone (her horse?) told us what killed Chasity.  Sort of anyway.  I don't think it was a will-o-wisp.  Anyone remember or do I need to go back and find that?_

Drogo takes flight at Ayden's command.  The whole conversation went somewhat over his head.  Ayden obviously felt very strongly about the hag, but Drogo didn't really understand.  Were hags always evil?  In any case, any lead seemed a good one and Drogo's heart lifted despite the gloomy weather upon sighting the ruins. 

_OOC2:  Drogo can only wildshape once/day, so he couldn't actually have done it a second time, come to think of it.  I'll just keep him in halfling form the rest of the day._

Taking his place on Rex on the party's left flank, Drogo starts at the corpse.

_OOC3:  Is the corpse on the ground, or walking around?_


----------



## Majin (Sep 7, 2005)

OoC: The corpse is on the ground. No worries about the wild shape ability. It has been quite awhile since we've all played in this particular thread. Some things like that can easily be overlooked until we get back into the swing of things with regular postings.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2005)

ooc:
Just wanted to remind you. I'm going out of state on the 9th through the 17th. I probly won't have any internet connection for that week. So... Could one of you guys play Teleri and Alins or NPC them for that time? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2005)

Sielwoodan approach cautiously the corpse and looks at it. He scan it and tries to see how much tiome it has stayed there and if anything could allow him to identify who he was.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 7, 2005)

“I don’t wan to sound paranoid, but no-one touch the body till we make sure it’s save.”  Dunstand walks over to Sielwoodan and examines the body and its surroundings to determine if the body or its surroundings might be booby-traped.

[sblock]+10 Search [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 7, 2005)

Examining the body, Sielwoodan can make out elvish features on the decayed corpse, but nothing more about who the corpse might have been. Searching the body turns up nothing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 7, 2005)

Calenthang tries to entertain himself while the others examine the corpse.
_If you've seen one dead thing, you've seen them all..._
He draws his sword for good measure; ambush would be easy in this setting.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2005)

_An elf... can't be Andreas._

"I can't determine why this elf is dead... the corpse is too old."

He stands up and looks around. "Let's see further."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2005)

OOC: Sorry about the semi-disappearing act but life has been hectic of late but don't worry everyone's favorite talkative gnome is still around.

IC: Broddy watches the conversation between Ayden and the hag with mild curiosity, more interested if this hag was the same as the other that they had encountered. Of course Ayden's rather abrupt manner was interesting too, maybe he has something against plants that move on their own accord.

_"Humans are so weird, always in such a hurry."_ He thought to his familiar, giving it a little piece of food

During the two hour trip Broddy fills everyone in what he knows about will-o-wisps (roll:12) as well as other various tidbits of information that come to his mind.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2005)

Teleri listens to Broddy intently, knowing that she might need the knowledge later. She has learned by now that Broddy will talk without any prompting and wouldn't understand if told to be still. In any case, his information is indeed useful. Her own knowledge of wisps are sketchy at best, gleaned from overhearing horror stories told by old huntsmen in her far gone childhood.

When they see the dead body, she stops short and nods at Dunstand. "You're the expert here." she leans closer, without touching the body, looking at it. To her eyes, the body is well decayed, so much so that she has trouble identifying the race of the corpse.

"That hag said this temple was called the Temple of the Tempest," she pondered. "Which god could that be? There are many weather deities." she looked around and raised her eyes to the sky. "No offense meant," she said out loud in case _anyone_ is listening.

She turned her attention back to the corpse and said a prayer, final services for the dead.

OOC:
What does the place look like on the inside of where they are? Are there any sculptures, carvings, engravings that might hint at who this temple was dedicated to? Also, changed the post to reflect that she might not know what race the body came from.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2005)

"Death is a natural part of life."  Drogo says casually, turning his attention away from the corpse.

"The hag says Will-o-wisps killed Chasity.  I'm dubious.  Come Rex, let's check this place out."

Rex and Drogo will scout around looking for signs of recent activity in the form of footprints and whatnot.  _Search +1; survival +12_


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

OOC:_[sblock] My bad as well Manz for not backtracking a little bit further in the post before writing up Ayden's part on that. I promise to get back to old form notebook keeping like I did when we first started out..._[/sblock]

Keeping quiet and to himself for most of the ride, Ayden listened to Broddy and the others discuss what they knew of the will-o-wisps, but the young priest recognized that his thoughts were truly elsewhere.

Watching Drogo scout ahead of them, Ayden knew that the hag might be telling them a portion of the truth, but any spawn of Moander could not be trusted to tell them the entire truth.

_~What do we truly know Uncle...what is being hidden from us? The Ilmatari said that a creature is holding Chasisty soul in torment, her mount spoke of an undead creature killing her, and the dark spawn's daughter spoke of the wisps being the death of her. Perhaps the wisps act as a guardian, or an alarm for the true darkness in the temple.~_

Rubbing his temples in frustration, as well as to alleve the headache that was starting to set in, Ayden barely noticed the debris from the temple until they were truly riding among it. Looking around the area, Ayden sought out any markings in the stones that might give a clue as to who used to use the temple as a home before his attention was drawn to the others inspecting a body on the ground.

_~While I lack the ability to summon the spirit back, perhaps it body can still give us some information.~_

Dismounting, Ayden approached the body while the others spread out and began to examine it carefully. While the elements had battered the body greatly already, he still hoped to be able to see some sign of what caused the elf's death.

OOC2:[sblock] Knowledge Religion check +7, Heal check on corpse for examining purposes +12 (taking 10 also since it seems we are all in examine mode)[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 11, 2005)

OoC: Broddy knows enough about Will-o-wisps to inform the party on what they look like, their basic attacks, and their general disposition towards others.

~

Examining the body up close, Ayden can not tell much in the way the person died, but he believes evidence can be seen of scorch marks in various places of the body.

Looking around at the ruins and moving further, it is evident that the great edifice that once stood here is now but a jumbled ruin surrounding you. The tall splinters of hewn rock form countless nooks and crannies large enough to conceal various lurking beasts. Emanating from within one of these crannies, near the ground, is a dim yellow light.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

After his look have scan all in sight, he stare back at Ayden who is looking at the corpse. "Conclusion?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 12, 2005)

As the others continue to examine the body, Calenthang notices light from under one of the broken columns. He walks over to it warily, and beforing stooping to do his own detective work, he calls for the others.
"Friend Broddy, perhaps you will want to see this..."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> After his look have scan all in sight, he stare back at Ayden who is looking at the corpse. "Conclusion?"




Dusting his hands off against his pants, Ayden turned to Sielwoodan.

"While I do not know how long he has been out here, I do know that whatever killed him burned him all the way to the bone. However they are clean and precise burns as the scorching is localized to the specific spots. While I have heard of spells that can do that as well, I have never seen one used in person so I do not know what manner of skill the caster would have to possess to use it. What I do know is that we must be wary, lest one of us share this one's fate."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

_Uncommon to find someone burned to death in a swamp..._ thinks the archer. _And if the hag was right. Will o'wisp are light, and many light make come from fire. Would that what happen if those creature would attack you?_


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 12, 2005)

"We are in danger, I think, my friends.  We are a large group.  The will-o-wisps probably won't attack us outright.  We must not let them lead us.  We must lead ourselves.  I am disinclined to believe the hag.  Her horse is a more trustworthy messenger, I think.  But there are all sorts of evil creatures in these ruins, I suspect.  Perhaps our mission of vengence should result in the destruction of all of them."


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

While it was odd for Ayden to hear the halfling using the word vengence, _do I sound like that when I say it_, Ayden could not deny the fact that this area seeemd to be a huge boil in dire need of a lancing.

"We shall take things one step at a time Master Drogo until our path is complete and all wrongs have been righted."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

Sielwoodan looks at Drogo "We won't lose ourselves if we keep in mind why we are here... and it is to find Andreas faith." and take a quick look at Ayden before starting to scan the surrounding again.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2005)

Broddy isn't as interested in the body as others seem to be, really you see one dead person you have seen them all, unless of course they actually get up and move, now that would be interesting. "Did I ever tell you about Uncle Joel and his encounter with the zombie?" He says excitedly to his familiar. "Only about a hundred times," the weasle responds with a roll of his eyes



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Friend Broddy, perhaps you will want to see this..."




Broddy's head perks up when he hears his name being called, he immidately goes towards where Calenthang is standing his story about his uncle forgotten, much to his familiars delight.

"Well that's is certainly odd, I wonder what is causing it." Broddy will move forward to investigate it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2005)

Calenthang stands over the gnome protectively as he takes a closer look at the glowing hole.
"Please mind your face, friend Broddy,"  he says in a voice that suggests a macho attempt at not sounding over-protective.


----------



## Majin (Sep 15, 2005)

Almost immediately upon close approach of the glowing area, two balls of glowing light, which could only be these will-o-wisp creature Broddy can confirm, fly up for from their hiding place and begin flying frantically about the area. It is almost certain they are _not_ just saying hello.

Initiative:

Dunstand - 21
Calenthang - 17
Drogo - 16
Sarlis - 15
Sielwoodan - 14
Broddy - 14
Ayden - 12
Will-o-Wisps (2) - 9
Teleri - 6

OoC: Am assuming that Darkmaster is no longer with us, since we have not heard anything from him since the thread has picked up again. If this is incorrect and DM is still out there somewhere, let us know.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 15, 2005)

As the little glowing balls of annoying launch up from their hiding place, Calenthang pushes Broddy aside, almost as if he had known something like this would happen, and swings his sword at them.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Sarlis who was behind investigating the area turns quickly as the two balls of light appears in the sky. For a second he considers using his bow against the creature, but they are too small and moving way too fast for him to even have a chance of touching them. 

_"The old gnome was right they are fast indeed. My weapons probably won't do much against them. 

He did say they were intelligent being, hmmmm perhaps my tongue can succeeds were my weapon can't"_

Sarlis steps up ahead of the group unarmed hands in the air. 

"Greetings, My name is Sarlis bearer of Lathander words. We are not here to fight you. We are looking for our compagnion, perhaps you meet her already?

Sarlis tries to hide his nervousness as much as he can, realising that if he can't stop them like that the group won't be able to do much more.

[sblock]Diplomacy +11(+21 -10 for 1 round attempt)[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 16, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo steps back to stand behind Rex.  He jerks out his sling and loads it with a stone.  He will fling it at a wisp if combat ensues.

_+8 Ranged, sling, 1d3, 20/x2, 50'r _


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2005)

_They doesn't looks like luring us._ He garbs and arrow in his quiver but hesitate a moment when he start to hear Sarlis talking. _Do they even comprehend you..._ As he sees the elven figther slash at one, Sielwoodan let's his arrow lose and grab another one.

OOC: Rapid shot


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

As the glowing orbs rise from the ruins around them, Ayden says a quick prayer of blessing before moving towards the others. While he does not know if their blades, or spells, can harm the strange creatures, he would not stand by and allow his companions to fall easily to them.

OOC:[sblock]Ayden will approach the others and strike if there is an opening, or delay casting a healing spell if no opening presents itself and someone gets wounded.[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Sep 16, 2005)

As Dunstand sees the ball of light vacate its hiding place the rogue slips a dagger into his hand and throws it at the little ball of light.

+9 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+2, -Sneak Attack +2d6


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2005)

_*Damn, these things are bloody fast!*_ Teleri thinks, drawing StormArmour, having a feeling that her bow would be useless in such a situation. She bides her time, until they can get close, keeping an eye on the surroundings, knowing quite well that some things might still be lurking, waiting for their attention to be drawn away.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2005)

Broddy loads his crossbow and waits to see if Sarlis' negotiations work, if they don't he will fire at one of them.


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2005)

Flitting around the party at a fast pace, Dunstand notices something odd as he lines up his shot. As he is taking aim, it seems to him as if they will-o-wisp's flight path is rather erratic, occasionally slowing for a moment or two and speeding back up. Taking advantage of this apparent weakness, he tosses a dagger at one of the creatures at an oppurtune moment, half surprised when he sees it strike (16 damage Inc. SA).

Seeing an opening as the wounded will-o-wisp is struck, Calenthang lunges for it with a wide, arcing swing from his sword, an adrenaline rush of excitement coursing through his veins as he feels the blade hit home and pass through the glowing ball of light (13 damage).

Unfortunately that luck does not last, as in turn, each member of the party misses their attempts to hurt the wisps. Sarlis' plea for peace goes unheard of the commotion of battle. Both wisps dive at and around Dunstand, attempting to shock him it seems, but luck proves to still be with the party in some way at least, as both miss the rogue.

 Initiative:

Dunstand - 21
Calenthang - 17
Drogo - 16
Sarlis - 15
Sielwoodan - 14
Broddy - 14
Ayden - 12
Will-o-Wisps (2) - 9
Teleri - 6


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2005)

Teleri continues to attack the wisps or at least try to land a good solid hit on them.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 21, 2005)

Using the opportune decoy Dunstand is providing, Calenthang tries to attack the will-o-wisps unawares, striking for the ball whose light has seemed to fade slightly.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2005)

Drogo will continue to sling at them.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2005)

"Broddy, if you can enchant my arrow with more impact, now it is the time!" says Sielwoodan before he start to concentrate. (Casting True Strike)


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Ayden cursed as his hammer strike was a useless one, but how could anyone know where the globes of light would be at next? Their flight pattern was erratic to say the least and although Calenthang had managed to hit one of them, none of the others were as skilled with a weapon as he was.

_~If only there was some way of slowing them down...~_

As Sielwoodan called out to Broddy to enchant his arrows, Ayden redoubled his curses as he had chosen not to ask Finder for any spells that could enhance the body.

_~If I had a spell of strength, or of reflexes, then the odds would be different...~_

Knowing that his curses did nothing besides show his frustration, Ayden watched the glowing orbs dance among them and readied his hammer should one of them fly near him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2005)

Seeing the elven warrior succeed where the other fail Sarlis turns around and moves towards him. He then invokes the power of Lathander. His hand starts to glow red as he touches the fighter granting him the strenght of the bull.

[sblock] Cast Bull strengh ;Calenthang is now at 22 provinding him an extra +2 to hit/dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Sep 23, 2005)

Dunstand grins as he sees his dagger hit the small ball of light, but his joy is not long lived as the remaining ball of light attempts to zap him. 

+5 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+1


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2005)

"Sorry, I don't have any enchantments like that memorized." He responds to Sielwoodan. Seeing his own bolt miss wasn't that big of a surprise, they were fast and he never really was that good with physical weapons.

Of course there was always one of his favorite spells and it almost never missed...

ooc: casting magic missle at the damaged wisp or if its dead by his turn then the other one.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2005)

Teleri continues to try to land a solid hit on the blasted things.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2005)

Shocked at the rapid retaliation by the wisps on him, Dunstand swings desperately with his dagger at the one he wounded, but the wisp easily dodges the strike. Calenthang, trying to get the heat off of his flanked companion slashes at the wounded wisp, luckily gaining another hit! (10 damage) Yet another one of Drogo's sling bullets whiz past the balls of light, missing entirely. 

Sarlis casts his augmentation spell upon the elven warrior, bolstering his strength temporarily. Sielwoodan casts his own spell, enhances his accuracy for his next attack. Broddy's spell blasts into the wounded wisp (4 damage), causing the creature's light to quickly sputter out as it drops sharply to the ground. Ayden watched, almost helplessly as the one wisp dropped and the one that remained continued to swarm around Dunstand. Suddenly an arc of lightning zooms out from the wisp and strikes the rogue squarely in the chest, burning him fiercely (14 damage). Teleri moves to attack the last remaining wisp, swinging with wild abandon, but again is unable to connect.

Initiative:

Dunstand - 21
Calenthang - 17
Drogo - 16
Sarlis - 15
Sielwoodan - 14
Broddy - 14
Ayden - 12
Will-o-Wisps (1) - 9
Teleri - 6


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2005)

Teleri snarls a long string of elvish curses as she misses yet again. "Why are these things so damned fast?" She grouses, trying to land any kind of hit on it.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2005)

Drogo decides his sling is near useless.  Instead he dashes over to the rogue and touches him to deliver the blessing of his magic.

_OOC:  Cast CLW._


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2005)

Sielwoodan aim for the creature again, using the ionsight he just gain from his magic on the first arrow. He hope that the second will just immitate the first one. (OOC:Rapid Shot)


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2005)

Dunstand clutches his chest with his left hand as he feels the lighting strikes him. Staggering back a step, the rogue throws his dagger as a last attempt to dispatch the remaining ball of light.

+9 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+2


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2005)

His sword and armor suddenly sheding unnecessary pounds, Calenthang strikes out with his new-found strength towards the remaining will-o-wisp.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 26, 2005)

Sarlis grabs his bow step aside from Calenthang, aims at one of the wisp without much conviction and fires his arrow. 
+8 1d8+2 x3


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2005)

Cursing as the bolt of lightning struck Dunstand, Ayden watched as Drogo lowered his sling to run towards the wounded scout.

_~By Bane's clenched fist...what does it take to stop these things.~_

Trusting that Drogo could see to the man's burns, Ayden steps forward and tries once more to land a blow with the enchanted hammer.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2005)

ooc:
Why is Ayden suddenly using Bane analogies? Worrisome......


----------



## Majin (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmm


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2005)

OOC: [sblock]For the same reason he has used Besheba's Black heart and various other curses like that. Picture it as his way of swearing without just dropping the "f" bomb everywhere...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2005)

ooc:
Hee. I getcha. Hmmm

Teleri stops flailing about wildly, and eyes the flickering ball of nasty swamp gas. Her eyes narrow, trying to find some sort of pattern. When she thinks the timing is right, she strikes.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2005)

Not wanting to use all his magics Broddy will once again attempt to shoot at the wisp with his crossbow.


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2005)

During the next few moments, none but Sielwoodan manage any luck at all in hitting the last wisp. Both of the ranger's arrows hit their mark, ripping part of the creature's lifeforce away from it as they fly through it (14 damage total). Drogo's curative spell washes over Dunstand, (Cures 10 damage) just in time for the rogue to be shocked once more by the wisp's attack (9 damage).

Initiative:

Dunstand - 21
Calenthang - 17
Drogo - 16
Sarlis - 15
Sielwoodan - 14
Broddy - 14
Ayden - 12
Will-o-Wisps (1) - 9
Teleri - 6


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2005)

Drogo gulps.  Perhaps he needs to carry more than one cure spell.  Then again, there are three other clerics in the group.

"Back Dunstand!"  shouts Drogo.  Summoning his dog by telepathy, Drogo and Rex attempt to interpose themselves between the rogue and the wisp.  Drogo will draw his scimitar and attack.  +6 1d4 +2


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2005)

Teleri scowls._*Well this is certainly unproductive. *_ She sheathes StormArmour and draws out her bow, aiming carefully at the critter before firing.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2005)

Sielwoodan take more arrows and let them loose. (OOC: Rapid Shot... just thought of it, I am forgetting it myself, dunno if you have, but I have Point Blank Shot...)


----------



## Dhes (Sep 28, 2005)

As the pressure in his chest starts to lessen, Dunstand silently thanks any god that gave his companion this healing touch. But the rogue’s joy is not long lived as he feels a second bolt hit the right side of his lower abdomen.

*Total Defense:* +4 dodge bonus AC, new AC 22


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 28, 2005)

Sarlis approaches the rogue and invoking the power of Lathander heals his compagnion

OOC CLW for aid


----------



## Majin (Oct 3, 2005)

OoC: Paging Hip & Mimic to the thread to make their combat actions for the round. Verbatim has been swamped at work this week apparently, and coupled with them blocking access to the boards from there again, he's been having trouble getting on. That should be rectified within the next couple days I'm sure, otherwise I will beat on him some more.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2005)

ooc:
no problem.

ic: 
Teleri aims carefully and fires at the nasty little ball of light.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2005)

Broddy frowns as his bolt misses once again, he was tempted to use his magic again but he didn't want to waste it all so soon, he was sure that there was more to come then this.

Broddy once again aims with his crossbow and attempts to hit the wisp


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 3, 2005)

Decoy Dunstand no longer providing the advantage needed to catch the will-o-wisp off guard, Calenthang tries to direct the spirit's attention to him by slashing wildly at it.

[sblock]I guess I forgot about posting, since the thread was so quiet... :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

As the group continued to assault the wisp with their blades and arrows, Ayden kept an eye on the scout and saw him take another painful blow to the chest from the wisp's attack.

Almost to the point of abandoning his hopes of striking it, Ayden watched as the Morninglord's son placed his hands on Dunstand to heal him and knew that at least for the moment, the scout was not in too dire of danger.

_~We must press swiftly and surely...guide our strikes Uncle, I beg of thee for thine help...~_


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Luck finally is with you all as a whole, as the party's cooperation syncs nicely in the following moments, resulting in the death of the last remaining wisp. Its light flickers violently for a few moments as the last blow drains its lifeforce and it joins the other wisp on the ground, dead.

OoC: As we have surpassed 20 pages again a new chapter and OoC thread will be up eventually. Look for it most likely tommorrow evening.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2005)

Teleri flicks her bow back into place with a relieved sigh. "Nasty things those." she says and mentally apologizes to StormArmour.

_*Sorry, didn't look like I was getting any headway with those things. They were just too bloody fast for swordwork.*_


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Ayden slides the enchanted hammer into its loop on his belt with a casual ease that he would not have possessed three months ago.

_~It seems a great many have things have changed since I arrived at Daggerford Uncle, how much more will before the song is finished?~_

As the others all begin relaxing slightly, Ayden approaches Calenthang and Broddy.

"What was it that set them off? While we knew they were supposed to be here, I am curious as to what led them to attack when we out numbered them so greatly."

While Ayden had no doubt that Calenthang was an intelligent elf, no fighter could live purely on brawn and hope to live long, he knew the question would more than likely be handled by the excitable gnomish mage.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

"That's no usual behavior for the Wisps." says the archer approaching the remain of one of the wisp to take a close look at it. After that, he will look at the place the appeared.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 6, 2005)

Whenever Calenthang can find a chance to add to the explanation between Broddy's fast-paced telling...
"I saw a light that I wished friend Broddy to investigate. They attacked shortly after, revered Ayden," he says concisely, speaking over top of the gnome.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "What was it that set them off? While we knew they were supposed to be here, I am curious as to what led them to attack when we out numbered them so greatly."




Broddy pauses for a moment to collect his thoughts on the question that Ayden asked him, or perhaps is was just enough time to get a big lung full of air...

"Well, I have to admit that my knowledge of Will-o-wisps isn't very complete," he states bending over one of the now deceased wisp bodies, poking it with his dagger, just in case something interesting would happen to it.

"But I do know that they are at least semi-intellegent, able to speak if they wanted to and yet have no apparent means of communication." He adds in rolling the body over. "how odd, do you think I will have to time to dissect one of them?" Seeing the look the priest gives him he continues on with a smile. "No matter, as I was saying, they can also turn off the light they produce making them almost invisible... say did I ever tell you the time my uncle Taz ran into an invisible giant, actually it was sort of the other way around, squashed flat into the ground he was. Fortunately the ground was soft so all it did was make a gnome sized hole, or at least that's what he told me... anyways considering the fact that they didn't flee makes me think that they were here for a reason, guarding a entrance or possibly this might be thier lair and they were defending it against us, which would mean that there could be some treasure around. Beyond that I really can't say, there just isn't enough information to draw a proper conclusion from."

"Oh, one other thing," he adds as he goes to check the hole where they appeared from originally, "Will-o-wisps usually tend to gather in groups of 4 to 6 so they might be more of them around."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarlis barely listen to the gnome story, concentrating on his surrounding. 

_"Why were these things here, I don't think we should lower our guards yet"_

[sblock]Listen, spot +10[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2005)

Dunstand slumps to his knees and nods with appreciation to Sarlis, as he feels the warmth of his companion touch flowing trough him. “Thank you my friend, I think I’ll be ok now” When some of his strength has returned to him, the rogue gets up and retrieves his daggers.

Ooc: Majin how much did Sarlis his CLW heal me for?


----------



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

New Chapter thread & OoC are up!

OoC VII
Chapter VII 

A link to the master index for those that might want or need it:

Master Index


----------

